# Rob's Lounge



## Rob Fisher

This is a thread just to chat about anything... good morning, have a good day etc... in other words general crap that doesn't fit anywhere but here for members you want to just chat about anything.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

Happy Saturday to you too @Rob Fisher ... This is a nice thread ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great idea, thanks. And a super Saturday to you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Guten tag!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks guys... we have had some pretty unusual weather in KZN in the past few days and winter is trying to hold on for all it's worth! We have had snow in the berg, floods in the midlands and huge winds on the coast! At least the rains have finally arrived because the dams are the lowest they have been in a few years!


----------



## CraftyZA

Any lower and the fish will evolve legs and start walking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> Any lower and the fish will evolve legs and start walking?



Hehehe... well certainly at Hazelmere in Verulam... they just started water rationing last week and now there is a torrent flowing into the dam!


----------



## Silver

Lovely lounge @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Think we need a couch in here @Silver .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

LOL @TylerD - that is classic!
Perfect furniture for the lounge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Golden Lions are going to kick some Sharks ass's this afternoon and Blue Bulls are going to roll Western Province.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Just a lekker place to relax and chill out. Great thread idea!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I know this is supposed to be off topic - this is more of a rant, but I'm having one of those vaping weeks.

Loosing trip tips, can't decide if this bvc coil is stuffed. Getting sick of commercial tanks all together actually.
Can't find a original product RTA locally... And can't even import unless I want to double the price of the RTA with delivery cost.

11watts is seeming too low... 

But I do think Lions will stomp the sharks today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Of coarse we need this as well:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Well Ill be parting with my dearest Anna in a few minutes or so. Hopefully get lucky with a replacement with VM new stock landing soon. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I know this is supposed to be off topic - this is more of a rant, but I'm having one of those vaping weeks.
> 
> Loosing trip tips, can't decide if this bvc coil is stuffed. Getting sick of commercial tanks all together actually.
> Can't find a original product RTA locally... And can't even import unless I want to double the price of the RTA with delivery cost.
> 
> 11watts is seeming too low...
> 
> But I do think Lions will stomp the sharks today



I understand exactly where you are with your vaping journey... been there! You will find a decent RTA and life will improve dramatically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a buzzing sound in my ears coming from the Lions supporters...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Wait for about 40 minutes, then the buzz will be gone and erupt in some serious roars Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Wait for about 40 minutes, then the buzz will be gone and erupt in some serious roars Rob



I never watch live... I get all tense and involved and my heart rate and blood pressure go up... I tape it and if we win then I watch it in a relaxed mode. I'm too old to get all excited... well excited for rugby anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I never watch live... I get all tense and involved and my heart rate and blood pressure go up... I tape it and if we win then I watch it in a relaxed mode. I'm too old to get all excited... well excited for rugby anyway.



Save some hdd space -don't record cause the Sharks gonna loose this one for sure .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Half time and the Sharks are already bleeding like pigs in a slaughterhouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Deleted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Well Ill be parting with my dearest Anna in a few minutes or so. Hopefully get lucky with a replacement with VM new stock landing soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You will miss her - to whom is she going. Ah, @Mklops methinks.


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> You will miss her - to whom is she going. Ah, @Mklops methinks.


Not sure his forum username. But i know it's a long time forum member 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I made the mistake of turning on the TV to check the match... saw a nice try by the sharks... but then saw the score and tuned off... came back to my PC to sort out my music collection and get rid of the red dot on ECIGS SA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nice cricket score! Lions 50, Sharks 20.

Hope the Bulls can do the same or better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Nice cricket score! Lions 50, Sharks 20.



Now I'm glad I normally fish on a Saturday! I didn't recognise any of the sharks players... when did Andre Joubert retire?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I'm glad I normally fish on a Saturday! I didn't recognise any of the sharks players... when did Andre Joubert retire?



LOL  Rob I strongly suggest you stick to fishing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't panic anyone... it's just the Lions dusting out their trophy cabinet!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

I suggest we call the lounge "ROB's LOUNGE"?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Andre said:


> I suggest we call the lounge "ROB's LOUNGE"?


I second that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If this is Rob's Lounge then I prefer this lounge suite!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

Just got my delivery from Made in the Karoo and.......Nou gaan ons braai!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> If this is Rob's Lounge then I prefer this lounge suite!
> 
> View attachment 13349


Oh, I don't know - preferred the silver couch, this one is a bit dull.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD




----------



## Silver

Nice lounge @Rob Fisher !!

As long as its not like this:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Just got my delivery from Made in the Karoo and.......Nou gaan ons braai!



Brand hom pappie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I think I must take up fishing like Rob - Blue Bulls is not going to make it  - Very difficult to say this, but W.P is the better team .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Just got my delivery from Made in the Karoo and.......Nou gaan ons braai!


A bunch of us Koringbergers will be doing the same, just waiting for WP to finish the Bulls off. Got hold of some really old red wines to consume tonight. The oldest being a 1975 vintage.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice lounge @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> As long as its not like this:
> View attachment 13350



No that is definitely not the right crowd for Rob's Lounge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The oldest being a 1975 vintage.



Ooooo wish I was there... I would prefer a 74 but I could slum it with a good 75.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> Think we need a couch in here @Silver .



A great alternative. Those who know, knows. Shhhht. The rest, ummm it's just a nice couch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paulie

Lol great thread!

I missed the rugby but heard the score!! I did manage to have a few drinks and convert 3 new people into vapers!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats paulie on converting some people. If you see the goose man, tell him to come chill out in robs lounge 

Just popped in the lounge before bed to see who's here and say hi and good evening to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> A great alternative. Those who know, knows. Shhhht. The rest, ummm it's just a nice couch.



Sorry have to ask, I don't get it , kindly explain why its just a nice couch to me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Sorry have to ask, I don't get it , kindly explain why its just a nice couch to me?


+1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo wish I was there... I would prefer a 74 but I could slum it with a good 75.


So the seventies were all bad. The first good one was a 1984 Pinot Noir of all wines. Amazing if you think about it - 30 years in the bottle and still eminently drinkable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> So the seventies were all bad. The first good one was a 1984 Pinot Noir of all wines. Amazing if you think about it - 30 years in the bottle and still eminently drinkable.



Oh! what a pity I missed out on a vintage bush wine, the other 70's were most probably Pinotage ? A quick impression on the Pino Noir will be appreciated if you feel like it @Andre


----------



## Silver

Just noticed your new avatar pic @Gazzacpt - lovely!
Where was is taken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Just noticed your new avatar pic @Gazzacpt - lovely!
> Where was is taken?
> 
> View attachment 13376


Hi @Silver thought it was time for a change. I took that pic at my favorite getaway spot. Its a little cabin on a farm on top of Burgers Pass just outside Montague. Thats the little dam the cottage overlooks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi @Silver thought it was time for a change. I took that pic at my favorite getaway spot. Its a little cabin on a farm on top of Burgers Pass just outside Montague. Thats the little dam the cottage overlooks.



It looks like a Smallmouth Bass spot!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi @Silver thought it was time for a change. I took that pic at my favorite getaway spot. Its a little cabin on a farm on top of Burgers Pass just outside Montague. Thats the little dam the cottage overlooks.



Nice
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Oh! what a pity I missed out on a vintage bush wine, the other 70's were most probably Pinotage ? A quick impression on the Pino Noir will be appreciated if you feel like it @Andre


We had a 75 and 76 Roodeberg, but both were undrinkable. I am an absolute Pinot Noir fan. Unfortunately not many good ones from SA soil. Imo the Chileans make some of the best Pinot Noir's around. 
As to the 1984 Meerlust Pinot Noir. I was really surprised that it still had a distinctive Pinot Noir character. This variety typically has very light tannins, so should not really benefit from bottle maturation. And this Meerlust for me did not, but it was very well preserved for the almost 30 years. Its age did come through in a slight pucker at the very back of the throat, but other than that it was smooth, medium bodied with the typical berry taste still very evident.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

johan said:


> Sorry have to ask, I don't get it , kindly explain why its just a nice couch to me?


Just google "casting couch"
Be aware, the results might not be family friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> Just google "casting couch"
> Be aware, the results might not be family friendly



Ok thanks I googled and saw the wiki  - not my type of entertainment though


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> We had a 75 and 76 Roodeberg, but both were undrinkable. I am an absolute Pinot Noir fan. Unfortunately not many good ones from SA soil. Imo the Chileans make some of the best Pinot Noir's around.
> As to the 1984 Meerlust Pinot Noir. I was really surprised that it still had a distinctive Pinot Noir character. This variety typically has very light tannins, so should not really benefit from bottle maturation. And this Meerlust for me did not, but it was very well preserved for the almost 30 years. Its age did come through in a slight pucker at the very back of the throat, but other than that it was smooth, medium bodied with the typical berry taste still very evident.



Thanks Andre, and I agree with regards to South American bush wines, after you gave me the tip earlier this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

johan said:


> Ok thanks I googled and saw the wiki  - not my type of entertainment though


I think the wiki is talking about something else. This particular office was a famous place in america where interviews and casting was done for the adult film industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> I think the wiki is talking about something else. This particular office was a famous place in america where interviews and casting was done for the adult film industry.



Yip the wiki explained the "adult" thing vividly.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Stroodlepuff said:


> Boo


Aaaarrrrrhhh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Boo



Welcome back Stroods! Or are you still on holiday? Where did @Gizmo'arama take you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Boo



Welcome to the lounge Stroods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Boo


aaaaa!!  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back Stroods! Or are you still on holiday? Where did @Gizmo'arama take you?


No we're back  left a day early because I'm as sick as a dog... Spent most of the weekend curled up in a little ball  

He took me to dinokeng game reserve to one of the little places in there... Was lovely... Besides for the fact that I feel like death warmed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> No we're back  left a day early because I'm as sick as a dog... Spent most of the weekend curled up in a little ball
> 
> He took me to dinokeng game reserve to one of the little places in there... Was lovely... Besides for the fact that I feel like death warmed up



Shame man! How kak is that! But we missed you and glad you are back safe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Shame man! How kak is that! But we missed you and glad you are back safe!


So shit!!! Started on Thursday night so had a great afternoon Thursday and went to bed was all lovely woke up in the middle of the night throwing up and haven't been so great since then... At least it's more of a flu now than anything else though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Never leave your pool on backwash while you tend the kids. You tend to forget the pool is on backwash. Lost a bit more than half a meter of water... 





Ignore the green. I've added metal remover so will be sorted by Tuesday.
Pool is recovering from winter rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> So shit!!! Started on Thursday night so had a great afternoon Thursday and went to bed was all lovely woke up in the middle of the night throwing up and haven't been so great since then... At least it's more of a flu now than anything else though


Hope you are better now. Nausea and flue together... Cant think of anything worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

The lounge would not be complete without this

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

How did you get a picture of the inside of my house?????

I wish...
One day....
Maybe...


----------



## Gizmo

or we could just use mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Allas, mine is out of the question. Added 2 cups chlorine and it went greener.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

You need to get some aluminum sulphate (AL2SO4) also called Alum by local pool companies. The aluminum sulphate binds with the phosphurus (P) in the pool water, which depletes the algae's food source. This binding forms aluminum hydoxide (ALOH3) which in turn acts as a coagulant to quickly remove the algae from your pool via the filter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Cool!! Will do that tomorrow. The temperature is spot on! Next weekend i want a pool party, so this thing will have to sparkle like clark kent's teeth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something missing from your hot tubs and pools... this is a better option...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something missing from your hot tubs and pools... this is a better option...
> 
> View attachment 13396



Now we talking Mr Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something missing from your hot tubs and pools... this is a better option...
> 
> View attachment 13396



Wow the F1 would be so hard to watch there lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If I was in the hot tub I certainly wouldn't be watching F1... Mind you I would rather watch horse jumping or Jukskie than F1...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> If I was in the hot tub I certainly wouldn't be watching F1... Mind you I would rather watch horse jumping or Jukskie than F1...


Love horse jumping as well. Only because i used to do it in my 20's. Miss those days. Would not dare to punish a horse by gettng on for jumps now.
Still live for F1 and Motogp though. More than rugby these days. Don't even get me started on that can of worms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

All that I need to see is right in front of me in that tub, I don't need to watch anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Poppie

I just L O V E rugby - Golf and cricket so HAPPY Lions won at last and I predict they will take 
the cup this year -

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Poppie said:


> I just L O V E rugby - Golf and cricket so HAPPY Lions won at last and I predict they will take
> the cup this year -


Awesome....my favourites in order of preference - cricket, tennis, rugby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The weather is ugly here in Durbs! It's cold and windy and wet! I'm not complaining about the rain because we really need it... but my two kitties are happy because the heater is on and they are happy in their box's at the Vape station with their Dad! All the REO's have new wicks, full bottles and fresh batteries... all the test gear is soaking in hot water and life is good!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One issue with this picture... the coffee cup is empty! Let me go fix that! BRB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> One issue with this picture... the coffee cup is empty! Let me go fix that! BRB!


You can't chill. In the lounge without a cup of coffee. That's just unheard of 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> You can't chill. In the lounge without a cup of coffee. That's just unheard of



Sorted!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are a few tell tale sign that it's a vapers kennel... 

Battery Charger with VTC5's on charge!
Dustbin full of bog roll!
Magnifying light system for small coils and such like.
Tool Kit ready for action! Bottles of Juice.
Main device and a few back ups!
Double Screens so ecigigssa is always on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> The weather is ugly here in Durbs! It's cold and windy and wet! I'm not complaining about the rain because we really need it... but my two kitties are happy because the heater is on and they are happy in their box's at the Vape station with their Dad! All the REO's have new wicks, full bottles and fresh batteries... all the test gear is soaking in hot water and life is good!
> 
> View attachment 13627




Rob i can see why you love your box mods lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey all of you in Robs lounge


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gonzales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Ludicrous....just like a real lounge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

What will the lounge be with appropriate music:* Reo* Speedwagon - Keep on loving you

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> What will the lounge be with appropriate music:* Reo* Speedwagon - Keep on loving you



Loverly lounge music doctor....especially after some well tanned Karoo lamb tjops and juicy red wine on this little Saturday! Tomorrow to persuade Treasury not to be too harsh on the wine taxes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

I had Pizza hut pizza tonight! Awesome! First new Pizza Hut in SA again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Loverly lounge music doctor....especially after some well tanned Karoo lamb tjops and juicy red wine on this little Saturday! Tomorrow to persuade Treasury not to be too harsh on the wine taxes.



Strongs with that - please convince them wine is not a sin and should not resort under sin taxable consumables.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> I had Pizza hut pizza tonight! Awesome! First new Pizza Hut in SA again!


Sadly, our banting peeps must do with cauliflower bases! But, ain't you a banting guy too?


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Sadly, our banting peeps must do with cauliflower bases! But, ain't you a banting guy too?


Yes, but not tonight.  Just had to try them! Back to basics tomorrow!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Yes, but not tonight.  Just had to try them! Back to basics tomorrow!


For sure, who wants to be a fanatic.....in anything! (Philosophy 101 aka red wine)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I get so annoyed when people put their shoes on my sofas in my lounge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

I love a waitress that knows how to serve me - slainte

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo I so feel like getting on a plane to Dublin right now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo I so feel like getting on a plane to Dublin right now!



I might just be permanent based there from 2015


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I might just be permanent based there from 2015



Seriously? Lekker for you! Kak for us! Are you happy about it?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I might just be permanent based there from 2015


Nooooo!


----------



## Silver

No way @johan 
I will be sad if you go there!
But if you do, then I will wish you all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Seriously? Lekker for you! Kak for us! Are you happy about it?





Andre said:


> And don't you hate
> 
> Nooooo!



Been working on it for the past 18 months - I just have to go back, unfortunately the local labor environment doesn't work well with my type of business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> No way @johan
> I will be sad if you go there!
> But if you do, then I will wish you all the best



It will be sad in a way (friends and obviously the bush and weather), but almost all my family is there anyhow. Its not 100% for sure yet, and if I need to put it on a scale, I'd say 60%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> It will be sad in a way (friends and obviously the bush and weather), but almost all my family is there anyhow. Its not 100% for sure yet, and if I need to put it on a scale, I'd say 60%.


We have hope!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> I had Pizza hut pizza tonight! Awesome! First new Pizza Hut in SA again!


Where is it? 1st thing i do when i start to eat carbs again(maybe a year from now) is to get one of them pizza hut pizzas


----------



## CraftyZA

johan said:


> It will be sad in a way (friends and obviously the bush and weather), but almost all my family is there anyhow. Its not 100% for sure yet, and if I need to put it on a scale, I'd say 60%.


And we still did not do the get together we speak of every time I'm there. I will be making some marula beer again in a couple of months. Will try and make it less sweet by adding either orange peel, or hops.


----------



## TylerD

CraftyZA said:


> Where is it? 1st thing i do when i start to eat carbs again(maybe a year from now) is to get one of them pizza hut pizzas



Right here. Corner of Christiaan de Wet and John Vorster road in Wilgeheuwel.


----------



## TylerD

Vape meet in Ireland! Whoohoo! Gonna be awesome @johan !
Getting out of here just makes sense!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

im gna just chill here for a few minutes. got my cuppa joe and ecigs sa open on the laptop
5 minute breather in the Robs lounge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> And we still did not do the get together we speak of every time I'm there. I will be making some marula beer again in a couple of months. Will try and make it less sweet by adding either orange peel, or hops.



Ja thats a shame! we should fix a date and stick to it.


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Vape meet in Ireland! Whoohoo! Gonna be awesome @johan !
> Getting out of here just makes sense!



Should we attend 15 Nov? http://www.vapefestireland.com/

Looks like 2013's one was well represented:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

So just had supper. High protein services carbs. Now chilling in front on the TV. Gna put on some series. And pulled out a good oldie. Vapour Mountain - smurfette. First try in the cyclops and loving it. Steeping time about 5 months. Flavour is wicked 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We went to Oscars for a Peri Peri Chicken and Salad! Banting approved plus my wife and kids were with me which is another reason I had salad and not chips!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> We went to Oscars for a Peri Peri Chicken and Salad! Banting approved plus my wife and kids were with me which is another reason I had salad and not chips!


Good on you. I love Peri Peri Chicken, but good ones (strong, but flavourful) are scarce around here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Good on you. I love Peri Peri Chicken, but good ones (strong, but flavourful) are scarce around here.



Oscars do a mean Peri Peri Chicken and I used to have one or two of them a week... it's my office away from home and all meetings (Fishing) are held there. But they had a period when they were not cooking them enough and I imposed a 3 month stay-away campaign.

I returned a week or so ago and the boss came running to see where I had been... so I explained... now the Peri Peri Chicken Cooker knows when I arrive... I like the Chicken well done and crispy... if it doesn't arrive perfect I just send it back! 

I do love Oscars in Hillcrest because the food is pretty good and the service is also good and it's a relaxed environment... and nobody bothers me vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a thing we do in Rob's Lounge which has become a tradition... well from tonight on-wards it has... and that is we find a beautiful woman to highlight and tonight it is the turn of Evangeline Lilly... she has already been immortalized in the form of a 18490 REO Woodvil that is on it's way back from the REO Spa after having new gold contacts etc fitted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - Rob's lounge gets more interesting by the day... or shall I say.. night!


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


>


I like you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

lol congrats guys


----------



## johan

Congratulations WP, the Greek Demitri saved you.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

always go with greek lol that sounds so bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Congratulations WP, the Greek Demitri saved you.
> 
> via Tapatalk


For sure... Although if Boshoff was kicking better it would have been a different story

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> For sure... Although if Boshoff was kicking better it would have been a different story





thekeeperza said:


> For sure... Although if Boshoff was kicking better it would have been a different story




via Tapatalk

Agree


----------



## BumbleBee

Hey guys, how's it hangin' 

Hope you don't mind but I brought a friend along, who wants to buy this lady a drink?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm in! 

I did watch the rugby live this week because I din't mind who won so there was no heart pressure... enjoyed a great game... now let me get this chick a dop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt

BumbleBee said:


> Hey guys, how's it hangin'
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I brought a friend along, who wants to buy this lady a drink?
> 
> View attachment 13856



You brought famke janssen 
We need to drink on that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today Honey to make an appearance in Rob's Lounge is Brooklyn Decker. She has the Green REO LP/SL named after her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Today Honey to make an appearance in Rob's Lounge is Brooklyn Decker. She has the Green REO LP/SL named after her!
> 
> View attachment 14037


Dammit Rob! How the hell am I supposed to concentrate on the rest of the day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Dammit Rob! How the hell am I supposed to concentrate on the rest of the day



Sorry man! She is such a stunner!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Today Honey to make an appearance in Rob's Lounge is Brooklyn Decker. She has the Green REO LP/SL named after her!
> 
> View attachment 14037


Hello! My naam is maklik.
*me 6 years ago*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Getting this old girl fixed up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> Getting this old girl fixed up!
> View attachment 14055


That is my kinda pool!!! How many liters? Looks like a 150k? Minimum!


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Getting this old girl fixed up!
> View attachment 14055



Waiting for a hug might work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

CraftyZA said:


> That is my kinda pool!!! How many liters? Looks like a 150k? Minimum!


50 000l


----------



## Marzuq

this is how we start a wednesday in Rob's Lounge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like Wednesdays now!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I like Wednesdays now!


+1


----------



## johan

I liked yesterday more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> +1


ill make a point of adding some eye candy every wednesday morn to assist in the downhill climb of the week


----------



## Riaz

wednesday is the new friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Made a small change to the "medal" - the lounge needs a shield on an empty wall, I think.

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Thursday and it's time for one of the hottest chicks on TV... Missy Peregrym from the show Rookie Blue!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Will there be extra handcuffs in the lounge tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Will there be extra handcuffs in the lounge tonight?



I certainly hope so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

You guys are terrible! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> You guys are terrible!
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Just stating the obvious  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Just stating the obvious
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


There are enough handcuffs for your use too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

in support of @Rob Fisher theme for thursday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> There are enough handcuffs for your use too.


what just happened here. i feel like the lounge just got crowded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> what just happened here. i feel like the lounge just got crowded


Your are either discriminating or not in touch with your feminine side. Choose one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Your are either discriminating or not in touch with your feminine side. Choose one!


definitely not in touch with my feminine side LOL
i think all men entering Rob's Lounge should be fully clothed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> There are enough handcuffs for your use too.



Hahahaha I don't think @TylerD will like this 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha I don't think @TylerD will like this
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


I must say, that is a bit of a batty pic of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Lol !


----------



## johan

Angelina Jolie might just pop in to Rob's Lounge for converting advice. Oh! ... and Annemarie, no chirping except if you want to tell us what snacks you're preparing for the esteemed gents in the kitchen 

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Angelina Jolie might just pop in to Rob's Lounge for converting advice. Oh! ... and Annemarie, no chirping except if you want to tell us what snacks you're preparing for the esteemed gents in the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 14176​



Joh!!!! No comment

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Angelina Jolie might just pop in to Rob's Lounge for converting advice. Oh! ... and Annemarie, no chirping except if you want to tell us what snacks you're preparing for the esteemed gents in the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 14176​


those eyes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Joh!!!! No comment
> 
> View attachment 14179
> View attachment 14180
> View attachment 14181
> View attachment 14182



Oh! you didn't even read the sign at the entrance


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Oh! you didn't even read the sign at the entrance
> 
> View attachment 14183




La di da da




And theeeen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> La di da da
> 
> View attachment 14185
> 
> 
> And theeeen
> 
> View attachment 14186



 Imagination, hopes and dreams are just satan's way to distract women from their duties in the kitchen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Imagination, hopes and dreams are just satan's way to distract women from their duties in the kitchen



pity i can only give 1 rating.
@johan is wakker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Angelina Jolie might just pop in to Rob's Lounge for converting advice. Oh! ... and Annemarie, no chirping except if you want to tell us what snacks you're preparing for the esteemed gents in the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 14176​



Sorry to disappoint you @johan...


I don't wait...


I am waited on... 


And if I ever make anyting for you so called gents, you might want to check for some Arsenicosis in there...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Sorry to disappoint you @johan...
> 
> 
> I don't wait...
> 
> 
> I am waited on...
> 
> 
> And if I ever make anyting for you so called gents, you might want to check for some Arsenicosis in there...



 If you were my wife, I would eat that arsenic infused snack a.s.a.p 

Please note: Its esteemed gents

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

absolutely dig the banter hahaha. more so now that its moving over to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> If you were my wife, I would eat that arsenic infused snack a.s.a.p
> 
> Please note: Its esteemed gents



Well, if you were so lucky to be my significant other Mr esteemed gentleman, you would never get enough in to kill you. Just enough to make you suffer for many many years

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

@johan, do you have shares in Google, cause even they agree with you hahaha, check this out on google translate

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> @johan, do you have shares in Google, cause even they agree with you hahaha, check this out on google translate
> 
> View attachment 14193



@Metal Liz ?!?! On who's side are you on?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Hey ek is 'n boeremeisie, my pa het my geleer om altyd my man te versorg 
Even though when growing up my mom couldn't cook for shizz, it was my gran that did the cooking or my dad hahaha, and also i just love cooking... well most of the time hahaha, sometimes it's a nice treat when Sean cooks for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Well, if you were so lucky to be my significant other Mr esteemed gentleman, you would never get enough in to kill you. Just enough to make you suffer for many many years

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

and that wasn't me... google translate actually does that, our buddy Mark showed it to us and the boys thought it was hillarious, they said "See even Google agrees, you can't argue with Google" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Thanks for all the fun girls! here's a rose for each of you:










Now take a sniff, enjoy and get that kitchen rock'n

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha nope still have to do the man's job first and work to earn money, before we go home and get into the kitchen  And if i'm cooking you better know you're making me coffee

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok ok, which is faire @Metal Liz 

But...

I'm a boeremeisie with a twist..

I have french royal bloud in me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Thanks for all the fun girls! here's a rose for each of you:
> 
> View attachment 14195
> 
> 
> View attachment 14196
> 
> 
> View attachment 14197
> 
> 
> Now take a sniff, enjoy and get that kitchen rock'n



Ag thank you and

OK OK !!!

Ek gaan nou skotelgoed was

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha lady you are too funny, dump the dishes in the dishwasher 
and if you don't have one, dump them in the bin and tell hubby you will keep doing that till he buys you one

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha lady you are too funny, dump the dishes in the dishwasher
> and if you don't have one, dump them in the bin and tell hubby you will keep doing that till he buys you one



Thats Briliant!!!

Jaco says we dont have enought dishes for a dish washer! AND I WANT ONE!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word the calmness and laid back vibe in the lunge has all of a sardine gone sideways... good move on the Roses @johan! Chicks smaak that! 

Sitting here chilling in the lounge thinking about the differences between men and women... we are so so different! I so love women but they are so difficult to understand sometimes... I'm nearly 60 and I'm still battling... watching some of the youngsters trying to interface with the opposite sex can be so funny sometimes... they know very little about the world and even less about the opposite sex! Watching my nieces and daughters boyfriends operate is hysterical! They are so doff! 

PS. A dishwasher is a necessity and not a luxury!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Rob Fisher!!! Can someone just convince Jaco of that? Please? 

And I totally agree with you in the other stuff you said 2 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

these last couple of posts got my day going nice and quick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

*Johan was dying. His wife sat at the bedside.

He looked up and said weakly:
'I have something I must confess.'

'There's no need to, 'his wife replied.

'No,' he insisted,
'I want to die in peace.
I slept with your sister, your best friend,
her best friend, and your mother!'

'I know,' she replied.
'Now just rest and let the poison work.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> *Johan was dying. His wife sat at the bedside.
> 
> He looked up and said weakly:
> 'I have something I must confess.'
> 
> 'There's no need to, 'his wife replied.
> 
> 'No,' he insisted,
> 'I want to die in peace.
> I slept with your sister, your best friend,
> her best friend, and your mother!'
> 
> 'I know,' she replied.
> 'Now just rest and let the poison work.*



Hahaha excellent!!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher!!! Can someone just convince Jaco of that? Please?



I was anti a dish washer for so many years and thought it was the ultimate luxury... but it's almost as necessary as a fridge or stove! Let this be a lesson to all the husbands out there! Do it and do it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I was anti a dish washer for so many years and thought it was the ultimate luxury... but it's almost as necessary as a fridge or stove! Let this be a lesson to all the husbands out there! Do it and do it now!


Oh, I absolutely agree, gives HRH free time to do other lekker things. And no more nagging for me to dry the dishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

and if he doesn't want to buy you one, you buy it yourself, like what i did nearly 8 years ago... I earn my own money afterall 

Like mentioned... it's not a luxury, it's a necessity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> *Johan was dying. His wife sat at the bedside.
> 
> He looked up and said weakly:
> 'I have something I must confess.'
> 
> 'There's no need to, 'his wife replied.
> 
> 'No,' he insisted,
> 'I want to die in peace.
> I slept with your sister, your best friend,
> her best friend, and your mother!'
> 
> 'I know,' she replied.
> 'Now just rest and let the poison work.*



Life isn't worth living for,
unless you have somethings
worth dying for

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> and if he doesn't want to buy you one, you buy it yourself, like what i did nearly 8 years ago... I earn my own money afterall



My plan is to get myself one by feb next year 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I was anti a dish washer for so many years and thought it was the ultimate luxury... but it's almost as necessary as a fridge or stove! Let this be a lesson to all the husbands out there! Do it and do it now!



I agree, now my wife brings my ice cold beer quicker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz

annemarievdh said:


> My plan is to get myself one by feb next year
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



You go girl!!!  independence together with codependence within a relationship is the key

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> My plan is to get myself one by feb next year
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



Have you got your piano yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Now the lounge turned out in a "henne party" - let's go braai!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Now the lounge turned out in a "henne party" - let's go braai!



The weather is turning a little inclement here in Durbs so a braai isn't the best idea... but what I can do is retrieve another hot chick out of my stock and post it here! Stand by!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about our very own home grown Benoni chick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> How about our very own home grown Benoni chick!
> 
> View attachment 14199


Too severe cropping....bottom part of picture missing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> How about our very own home grown Benoni chick!
> 
> View attachment 14199



Benoni bedonerd wees nie! as long as she doesn't whine she can stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does anyone else out there have a problem going into a hardware store and not buying a new screwdriver or a pair of long nose pliers?

I don't know what the story is with tools but I'm not a MacGyver by any means but I still have an issue in that I need to buy tools and crap that I may never use! I now have at least 3 pairs of wire cutters... 3 ceramic tweezers and God knows how many screw drivers and pairs of pliers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha lady you are too funny, dump the dishes in the dishwasher
> and if you don't have one, dump them in the bin and tell hubby you will keep doing that till he buys you one



That was one of my first conditions when moving in with Giz  I told him I wouldnt do it unless he bought me a dishwasher...which he did...then I had no more excuses

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone else out there have a problem going into a hardware store and not buying a new screwdriver or a pair of long nose pliers?
> 
> I don't know what the story is with tools but I'm not a MacGyver by any means but I still have an issue in that I need to buy tools and crap that I may never use! I now have at least 3 pairs of wire cutters... 3 ceramic tweezers and God knows how many screw drivers and pairs of pliers!
> 
> View attachment 14200



Yip, women have their shoes, and men their tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK some less cropping this time... I pretty sure this is not the way to sit at the table but I have to admit it doesn't worry me too much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone else out there have a problem going into a hardware store and not buying a new screwdriver or a pair of long nose pliers?
> 
> I don't know what the story is with tools but I'm not a MacGyver by any means but I still have an issue in that I need to buy tools and crap that I may never use! I now have at least 3 pairs of wire cutters... 3 ceramic tweezers and God knows how many screw drivers and pairs of pliers!
> 
> View attachment 14200


I have that self same syndrome.....and all those spares must stay in my vape box.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Yip, women have their shoes, and men their tools.



Yah! What the hell is up with that? It must be something hard wired in the brain! I don't even want to admit in public how many shoes Anthea has in her closest... sheeezzz!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Yip, women have their shoes, and men their tools.



I can agree with that...I used to work for a shoe distribution company... It was heaven and Hell all rolled into one  I used to get shoes for free (And if they were'nt free I paid complete cost price) Needless to say I had more shoes than I knew what to do with at one point - ended up just giving them away as I got them lol - Problem is - I can't stand buying shoes anymore now because I know how much the damn things cost and how much mark-up shops make on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK some less cropping this time... I pretty sure this is not the way to sit at the table but I have to admit it doesn't worry me too much!
> 
> View attachment 14203



hors d'oeuvres? (no pun intended)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I have that self same syndrome.....and all those spares must stay in my vape box.



And I got such a great deal on 10 x 1,9 mm baby screwdrivers at Fasstech! I just need to find the same deal on some 1,5 mm screw drivers because I only have one of those and that's the one I use!

OK I'm off to cruise the online shops because I have a new mission right now! I NEED some 1,5mm baby screwdrivers!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> hors d'oeuvres? (no pun intended)



Oh my heart just can't take the thought of that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Yah! What the hell is up with that? It must be something hard wired in the brain! I don't even want to admit in public how many shoes Anthea has in her closest... sheeezzz!



I can attest to that - I think all women are born with a shoe fetish!


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> I can attest to that - I think all women are born with a shoe fetish!



I have to disagree....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> I have to disagree....



Are you one of those bare feet kitchen girls?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

bwhahahaha @johan, well i'm not barefeet all the time, but the first thing i do when i get home is kick my sneakers off 

I don't have a shoe addiction at all, i'm happy in my sneakers and if i have to dress up for a function or something then i have 3 awesome pairs of heels to choose from (be it that they all are a little "metal liz" style)... but i very rarely go to the shoe sections when shopping hahaha

I do however love buying stuff for my house, i spend most of my money on house goodies... and kitchen gadgets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahahaha @johan, well i'm not barefeet all the time, but the first thing i do when i get home is kick my sneakers off
> 
> I don't have a shoe addiction at all, i'm happy in my sneakers and if i have to dress up for a function or something then i have 3 awesome pairs of heels to choose from (be it that they all are a little "metal liz" style)... but i very rarely go to the shoe sections when shopping hahaha
> 
> I do however love buying stuff for my house, i spend most of my money on house goodies... and kitchen gadgets



Yeah thats my other problem  I love house shops!! Waaaaaaaaaay to much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> That was one of my first conditions when moving in with Giz  I told him I wouldnt do it unless he bought me a dishwasher...which he did...then I had no more excuses



That was one of mine to, it just never happen and now he refuses 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahahaha @johan, well i'm not barefeet all the time, but the first thing i do when i get home is kick my sneakers off
> 
> I don't have a shoe addiction at all, i'm happy in my sneakers and if i have to dress up for a function or something then i have 3 awesome pairs of heels to choose from (be it that they all are a little "metal liz" style)... but i very rarely go to the shoe sections when shopping hahaha
> 
> I do however love buying stuff for my house, i spend most of my money on house goodies... and kitchen gadgets



Geez, I wish my wife and daughter was like that - when my daughter moved out of our house, her Nissan X-trail had more shoes in it than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Yip, women have their shoes, and men their tools.



Really?




And this was just today's shopping 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think it's time for a glass of red and a new battery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 14209
> 
> 
> And this was just today's shopping
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



Ooooooooooooo Love that shit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh yes please! 




Life is good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> View attachment 14218
> 
> 
> Life is good!
> View attachment 14219



Looking at the label I can't decide whether to rate "like" or "funny"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> View attachment 14218
> 
> 
> Life is good!
> View attachment 14219


Absolutely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Music for Thursday's sundowner at Rob's Lounge: "Red Wine and You" by Kim Waters


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Music for Thursday's sundowner at Rob's Lounge: "Red Wine and You" by Kim Waters



Perfect music @johan! So chilled out now I could go for a nap... but it's a bit too late for a nap... so coffee it is now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Happy Halloween

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

I hope Cinderella doesn't bite that apple this time round.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

happy halloween

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Happy Halloween

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Happy Halloween everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> View attachment 14245


IMHO she is still the hottest out of the entire cast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> IMHO she is still the hottest out of the entire cast



Agree, I will also turn red hot like that apple if she holds me like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> Agree, I will also turn red hot like that apple if she holds me like that


She will have to hold me tighter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> She will have to hold me tighter



Daddy has the Mojo but Mama has the say so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Some appropriate Poetry reading for today in Rob's lounge:

*Fat old witch* - Leland Jacobs

The strangest sight
I've ever seen
Is a fat old witch
on a flying machine

The witch flew high
The witch flew low
The witch flew fast
The witch flew slow

The witch flew up
The witch flew down
She circled around the town
Then, turning left
and turning right
She disappeared into the night.

The fat old witch on a flying machine
Is the strangest sight I've ever seen
Of course it happened on Hallowe'en.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Some appropriate Poetry reading for today in Rob's lounge:
> 
> *Fat old witch* - Leland Jacobs
> 
> The strangest sight
> I've ever seen
> Is a fat old witch
> on a flying machine
> 
> The witch flew high
> The witch flew low
> The witch flew fast
> The witch flew slow
> 
> The witch flew up
> The witch flew down
> She circled around the town
> Then, turning left
> and turning right
> She disappeared into the night.
> 
> The fat old witch on a flying machine
> Is the strangest sight I've ever seen
> Of course it happened on Hallowe'en.​



Ag damn!!! They saw me  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy

Thank Fig leaf it's Friday.

Here's hoping the peeps celebrating halloween here don't think it's an excuse to shoot fireworks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

A quick joke for the Lounge:

Paddy had been lashing (_drinking_) at his local pub all day and most of the night celebrating Hallowe'en. Mick, the bartender says; "You'll not be drinking anymore tonight Paddy ". Paddy replies; "OK Mick, I'll be on me way then" ... Paddy spins around on his stool and steps off - face plant on the floor. "Shoite" he says and pulls himself up.. He takes a step towards the door and another face plant. "Shoite, Shoite!"

He looks to the doorway and thinks to himself; that if he can just get to the door and some fresh. air he'll be cracking again. He belly crawls to the door and shimmies up to the door frame. He sticks his head outside and takes a deep breath of fresh air, feels much better and takes a step out onto the sidewalk and falls flat on his face again.

"Bi-gonners .... I'm fookin plastered.

He can see his house just a few doors down, and crawls to the door, hauls himself up the door frame, opens the door and shimmies inside. He takes a look up the stairs and says "No fookin way" Crawls up the stairs to his bedroom door and says "I can make it to the bed". He takes a step into the room and falls flat on his face.

The next morning, his wife, Maureen, comes into the room carrying a cup of coffee and says, "Get up Paddy. Did you have a wee-bit to drink last night?"

Paddy says, "I did, Maureen, I was fookin scuttered. But how'd you know?"

"Mick phoned ... you left your wheelchair at the pub."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

bwhahahaha excellent @johan      

Edit: Mind if I steal this for facebook?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahahaha excellent @johan
> 
> Edit: Mind if I steal this for facebook?



You're welcome - freely received, freely give

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

say hello Katy


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> say hello Katy
> 
> View attachment 14298


Meeeow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Thank Fig leaf it's Friday.
> 
> Here's hoping the peeps celebrating halloween here don't think it's an excuse to shoot fireworks.


That is an idea for a @Rob Fisher theme: "Fig Leaf Friday"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Cheers! "sommer so uit die blik Frik"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a little history lesson because here in Rob's lounge we like to learn stuff too!

"What we have here is the Original Hooters outfit from 1983 that actually lasted for about three weeks, and then evolved into the traditional, iconic Hooters Girl outfit with orange shorts."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I just love history!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Last time I visited a Hooters in Madison, ... lets just say its not a family diner anymore 

Now I'm going to light a fire (not a bon-, but a "braai" fire)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Last time I visited a Hooters in Madison, ... lets just say its not a family diner anymore
> 
> Now I'm going to light a fire (not a bon-, but a "braai" fire)



I was hoping to do the same. Bought a snoek and everything then these peeps at home put a downer on my plans


----------



## johan

Nah, the wife is already asking me if we going to eat after midnight tonight - Geez my mouth is now drooling for a fresh Snoek from Elandsbaai!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Nah, the wife is already asking me if we going to eat after midnight tonight - Geez my mouth is now drooling for a fresh Snoek from Elandsbaai!
> 
> View attachment 14323


@johan I put the snoek in the oven braai style. Lekker jam some orange juice and salt n pepper. I'll be having a midnight feast for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for the tip @Marzuq, Geez, now I'm in serious k#k  with the wife, haven't lit the fire yet and guests are on their way - enjoyed the techie guys on another thread too much! Better go and open some expensive wine (not that they will appreciate, they only recognize price tages) and waste that on them.


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Thanks for the tip @Marzuq, Geez, now I'm in serious k#k  with the wife, haven't lit the fire yet and guests are on their way - enjoyed the techie guys on another thread too much! Better go and open some expensive wine (not that they will appreciate, they only recognize price tages) and waste that on them.


@johan it's just a little bit of freshly squeezed over the fish. And then I leave the quarters in the oven while the fish is going. Jst the aroma makes your taste buds water. 

Good luck with the wife and guests. If they dnt appreciate the quality drink just put a hefty price tag on some box wine. See how that tickles their fancy Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> @johan it's just a little bit of freshly squeezed over the fish. And then I leave the quarters in the oven while the fish is going. Jst the aroma makes your taste buds water.
> 
> Good luck with the wife and guests. If they dnt appreciate the quality drink just put a hefty price tag on some box wine. See how that tickles their fancy Lol



Now I'm really signing off - cheers "oor-en-uit"


----------



## Marzuq

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for some Maria because there is a fair amount of tennis on TV at the moment. My Russian 91% is named after this beauty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time for some Maria because there is a fair amount of tennis on TV at the moment. My Russian 91% is named after this beauty!
> View attachment 14336



The lounge is most certainly looking good today


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maria with her RTA name sake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a few more shots of this stunning tennis player!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Geez I can't look in her eyes too long, I become total gello, need to sit down.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Geez I can't look in her eyes too long, I become total gello, need to sit down.



She does the very same thing to me! She is special!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

I concur. I'll just sit and stalkingly stare at her for a while.


----------



## johan

I started shaking by just trying to crop this photo:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I started shaking by just trying to crop this photo:



She is perfect!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

i hope you don't mind, but i brought some company..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

ooh, those eyes!


----------



## CraftyZA

Andre said:


> ooh, those eyes!


Yes. It is ALL in the eyes!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

yes those eyes is what gets me too.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just chilling in the lounge... is there anything better than a new rayon wick and a fresh battery in a REO? I think not...

Ooooooo so good... flavour in the Cyclone is sublime!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Not everybody's cuppa, if you need to kill time with some mindless slap stick comedy - I watched the film last night and shamelessly enjoyed it :

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Adriana Lima
as rated No.1 by Victoria Secret --- who am i to argue










didn't know which ones to load so i just took the first couple in the list.
looks like i have a type. its the eyes that gets me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip no argument from me! She is rather hot!


----------



## Marzuq

good morning all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

An idea to handle your problem neighbour, @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> An idea to handle your problem neighbour, @Rob Fisher



Brilliant! If the wall wasn't so high I would plant some bushes now!


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> An idea to handle your problem neighbour, @Rob Fisher


Brilliant!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And now for all the Stargate fans (I miss that show) here is Amanda Tapping! Yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just chilling in the lounge with super clean REO's! Both Avril and Lily went into the ultrasonic cleaner today and both are hitting well again... I guess there is build up on the contacts we just don't see... note to self when putting the REO into the heated ultrasonic bath to remove the O-Rings for the juice bottles because they tend to get a little out of shape and have to be carefully re-seated afterwards!


----------



## Marzuq

its wednesday again 










and a special pic of Kate chilling in Rob's Lounge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And now for all the Stargate fans (I miss that show) here is Amanda Tapping! Yummy!
> View attachment 14634
> View attachment 14635



LOL @Rob Fisher - she's wearing your drip tip in the second photo!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> LOL @Rob Fisher - she's wearing your drip tip in the second photo!



She is indeed! Hi Ho!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And today's beauty is Anne Hathaway!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I'm just going to crash here with me darling jazz vocalist:


----------



## Rob Fisher

A piano just cannot be beaten!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm more partial to Tannie Nora!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> A piano just cannot be beaten!



without a sexy pianist its beyond suck


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm more partial to Tannie Nora!




Norah's awesome as well, but Diana just gives me the pirky tits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

This particular song from Norah do it for me:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's gorgeous beauty is Elisha Cuthbert from 24!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Rob's lounge is looking pretty delightful today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> Rob's lounge is looking pretty delightful today


as it does everyday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing Avril the REO is going on holiday with me on the ship next week she can be today's Babe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not a big AC/DC fan but I quite like this song.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big AC/DC fan but I quite like this song.



I like her too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And now we have another hot chick... but this one can actually sing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big AC/DC fan but I quite like this song.



Yep, full on lively & 'bouncy' song it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big AC/DC fan but I quite like this song.



She has a healthy pair of lungs I'm sure that helps.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also a beauty named after one of the SL/LP's... happy Saturday (edit not Sunday)! Here we have Brooklyn Decker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Also a beauty named after one of the SL/LP's... happy Sunday! Here we have Brooklyn Decker!
> 
> View attachment 14921


You almost got me there its saturday. Why you trying to make my weekend shorter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> You almost got me there its saturday. Why you trying to make my weekend shorter



Sorry Gazza! I need it to be Sunday so I can pack my suitcase for the ship!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry Gazza! I need it to be Sunday so I can pack my suitcase for the ship!


Yeah man I saw you packed your vape supplies already. What else do you really need


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big AC/DC fan but I quite like this song.




Lol 13,5 million views.
Around 10 million more than the closest original version.

Her guitar work is spectacular though, so it's no big surprise. Lots of guitar fans out there

Edit: ACDC Vevo vid managed 8,9 mill.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah man I saw you packed your vape supplies already. What else do you really need



Just my fins, snorkel and mask! And that's all packed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Disclaimer: just for shits n giggles, nothing bad intended .

Here we go, Mr Rob Fisher. You and your Reo's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Poppie

RUGBY - Ireland deserved to have won - they outplayed the Boks - _ Think we have too many
old Ballies in our team ? _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo I'm glad I had a family dinner to go to last night!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Just my fins, snorkel and mask! And that's all packed!


And a few chips (not


Poppie said:


> RUGBY - Ireland deserved to have won - they outplayed the Boks - _ Think we have too many
> old Ballies in our team ? _


Yeah, like Rob I had a social so did not watch, thanks heavens.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have fun in the Lounge while I'm away! Last post for a week and it's none other than Cheryl Cole (yes I know her surname has changed but it's too long to remember)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Will do - you go and enjoy your awesome trip and we will keep the lounge steamy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Will do - you go and enjoy your awesome trip and we will keep the lounge steamy.



Thank you Johan! I knew I could count on you guys to look after things while I'm eating myself into a coma and snorkeling in Mozambique!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The lounge will be operational again from tomorrow as I will be back in country. At the moment I'm on the high seas. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BhavZ

There is just something special about a white reo

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Marzuq

seeing as how i missed the early friday visitor in Rob's Lounge. i thought id bring her over on actual friday.
Cheryl everyone... 




and of course here one with Cheryl just chilling in Rob's lounge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

*Welcome back to your lounge Rob*


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> There is just something special about a white reo



Funny you should say that @BhavZ! I first bought a Mini White and sold it because the bottle was too small for me... I immediately ordered the grand... and now that I have discovered the lung hit with the golden cyclops Lily has become my main device... she is all I used on the boat trip. I thought it would be difficult to keep clean but it's way easier keeping it clean than my tumbled ones which mark really easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> seeing as how i missed the early friday visitor in Rob's Lounge. i thought id bring her over on actual friday.
> Cheryl everyone...
> 
> View attachment 15376



OMW that chick is so hot! I'm sure she really wants me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Life & Beer are very similar;
Chill for Best results

​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Tonight I am going to @Poppie for dinner

There is some SERIOUS work that needs to be done on the *pitstop *front.

I've made a list of what needs to happen.
- 2 or 3 new coils need to be done.
- Refuelling, rewicking and new batteries on several devices.
- and if I have time, just for fun I am going to see if I can resurrect the mighty mPT2 and see how it works on the iStick

I have lots of ambitions for tonight - if I get through half of what I want to do I'll be happy

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Tonight I am going to @Poppie for dinner
> 
> There is some SERIOUS work that needs to be done on the *pitstop *front.
> 
> I've made a list of what needs to happen.
> - 2 or 3 new coils need to be done.
> - Refuelling, rewicking and new batteries on several devices.
> - and if I have time, just for fun I am going to see if I can resurrect the mighty mPT2 and see how it works on the iStick
> 
> I have lots of ambitions for tonight - if I get through half of what I want to do I'll be happy


Enjoy and say hello to @Poppie.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Enjoy and say hello to @Poppie.



Thanks @Andre - she sends her regards
Actually quite cool, Poppie was telling me smippets of what happened on the forum that she read and i had missed. 

My Pitstop was not nearly as productive as i would have liked
Built just one coil and refuelled and rewicked only 3 devices
But there is still the weekend 

The coil i built was a 0.6 ohm paracoil for the Tobacco RM2. Works beautifully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - she sends her regards
> Actually quite cool, Poppie was telling me smippets of what happened on the forum that she read and i had missed.
> 
> My Pitstop was not nearly as productive as i would have liked
> Built just one coil and refuelled and rewicked only 3 devices
> But there is still the weekend
> 
> The coil i built was a 0.6 ohm paracoil for the Tobacco RM2. Works beautifully


New coils need pictures!  or they didn't happen


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> New coils need pictures!  or they didn't happen


Not in the Lounge, here anything goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> New coils need pictures!  or they didn't happen



Lol, I did take a pic of the coil. I take pics of most of them
Just that its on my Canon pocket camera and my PC is off now. 
Will upload on the weekend 

Its a 30g para @Yiannaki. With straightened kanthal using the drill and Rip Trippers method
So nice and crisp
And monstrous throat hit with Blackbird 18mg

This is my coil of choice for tobaccoes for the RM2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Not in the Lounge, here anything goes.


First rule of Robs Lounge : there are no rules 


Silver said:


> Lol, I did take a pic of the coil. I take pics of most of them
> Just that its on my Canon pocket camera and my PC is off now.
> Will upload on the weekend
> 
> Its a 30g para @Yiannaki. With straightened kanthal using the drill and Rip Trippers method
> So nice and crisp
> And monstrous throat hit with Blackbird 18mg
> 
> This is my coil of choice for tobaccoes for the RM2


Glad to hear you're enjoying it! It's clearly stood the test of time as I recall you first mentioning it at the last vape meet!

What did you wick this one with?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lol, I did take a pic of the coil. I take pics of most of them
> Just that its on my Canon pocket camera and my PC is off now.
> Will upload on the weekend
> 
> Its a 30g para @Yiannaki. With straightened kanthal using the drill and Rip Trippers method
> So nice and crisp
> And monstrous throat hit with Blackbird 18mg
> 
> This is my coil of choice for tobaccoes for the RM2


Must try that this weekend - how many wraps?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Must try that this weekend - how many wraps?


I'm feeling psychic this evening and am gonna guess 6!


----------



## Silver

You guessed right @Yiannaki! 6 double wraps. 1.5mm. Wicked with cotton. Fires instantly. Gets nice and hot. No afterburner. Not wet. Nice and crisp. I like it a lot. 

Will bring it to the vape meet. I doubt it will be changed before then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is one rule however that one needs to occasionally put up pics of some beautiful women! Here is Ashley Judd!



And another all time favourite of mine Avril! She wants me!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's start the weekend off with a hot chick with guns! May I present Summer Glau the hot terminator!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

She wants you rob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> She wants you rob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She most certainly does! No question! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I've been following this girl for a while on youtube and twitter
Started with a few guitar riffs.
She's now got a couple of songs on itunes 

Some good talent growing there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice face... but what a noise!


----------



## Rowan Francis

So is anybody doing anything special for movember???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> So is anybody doing anything special for movember???



No not really... Maybe just keeping my beard trimmed so my wife doesn't call me the Wild Man from Borneo again!


----------



## Rowan Francis

Well after discussions at work with colleagues I thought I would do something for movember to remember my grandad. He had a proper handle bar moustache that he used to pamper with gentleman's moustache wax... So






And no reference to Ron geremy thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone know if Tritium Vial's are available in SA? Here is a picture of one in a key-ring.


----------



## Rowan Francis

What's it for


----------



## Gazzacpt

Trituim is damn expensive. I remember it being used for divers watch hands and face markings. If I remember correctly its by product of nuclear power?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> What's it for



I want to install one in a SL/LP REO! Imagine the blue light shining through the SL holes! It will be nothing short of spectacular!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Trituim is damn expensive. I remember it being used for divers watch hands and face markings. If I remember correctly its by product of nuclear power?



The light shines for 12 years... no battery!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to install one in a SL/LP REO! Imagine the blue light shining through the SL holes! It will be nothing short of spectacular!


Better idea still. Can you mix it in your e-juice?
Wonder if the vape will glow on exhale

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And today's Sunday beauty is Ariadne Artiles! You have to love the female form!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone know if Tritium Vial's are available in SA? Here is a picture of one in a key-ring.
> 
> View attachment 15471


Would these work: http://www.guntree.co.za/latest-ads...ape/35912-tritium-lights-for-diy-night-sights


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> And today's Sunday beauty is Ariadne Artiles! You have to love the female form!
> 
> View attachment 15478
> View attachment 15479


She needs to get off that bed and get a bit of sun,Damn she's pale!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> She needs to get off that bed and get a bit of sun,Damn she's pale!



Modern Snow White

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Would these work: http://www.guntree.co.za/latest-ads...ape/35912-tritium-lights-for-diy-night-sights



Thanks @Andre they may just work!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> She needs to get off that bed and get a bit of sun,Damn she's pale!



Have you not been to a UK gentleman's club? No tan lines! New experience and not unpleasant at all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you not been to a UK gentleman's club? No tan lines! New experience and not unpleasant at all!


Ah,that would explain why there are so many pale skinned ladies in the UK.They all working inside

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found some in PTA! http://www.henkor.co.za/gardner/original-round-betalights.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob - I can just imagine you rocking up at a night time event with your Tritium shining Reo.
Definitely will be an eye catcher!
Just not sure what colour would go best with your Tropical Ice - maybe Blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

I would go with some blue led's


----------



## johan

Here comes DISCO ROB!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol Rob - I can just imagine you rocking up at a night time event with your Tritium shining Reo.
> Definitely will be an eye catcher!
> Just not sure what colour would go best with your Tropical Ice - maybe Blue?



I am getting one blue and two red... that's all they had in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A hot Australian namesake! Sheridyn Fisher!


----------



## Marzuq

@Rob Fisher to keep with your theme. 

Jessica Alba



Milla Jovovich



and some random chicks with guns

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle

Chicks with guns are just awesome lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well today was a new milestone for me... today was the first day I have ever finished a whole 6ml bottle of juice that wasn't Menthol Ice or Tropical Ice! I nailed a whole 6ml bottle of Antarctica! And I have to thank the Black Cyclops with full open air flow slit for that! Now to start digging into my old stock of juice to see what's next on my agenda! In between Tropical Ice of course!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Well done on that @Rob Fisher !
This is a big breakthrough in the Fisher Vape Den

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another favourite of mine! Hilary Duff!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

to start off small friday....
Lauren COhan everybody







and my favourite. and you wont get sexier than this.......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone for some eye candy in the form of Britt Robertson?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about an eyeful of Diana Morales to ease you into the weekend mode?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> How about an eyeful of Diana Morales to ease you into the weekend mode?
> 
> View attachment 15808
> View attachment 15809
> View attachment 15810



thanks @Rob Fisher now that is how to start a friday morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

No Ladies today,I've got withdrawal symptoms so how about this lady,not so new but still.........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks John! With my PC out of commission I was being a bit slack!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG load shedding again. This is so annoying. 






But at least the vape is awesome! Mount Baker extreme ice in Evangeline! So awesome. Half a litre on it's way to SA as we speak. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG load shedding again. This is so annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the vape is awesome! Mount Baker extreme ice in Evangeline! So awesome. Half a litre on it's way to SA as we speak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


We also had load shedding today. From 2 until 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> We also had load shedding today. From 2 until 7



Wow that's 5 hours!  We only had 2 and half hours!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip was pretty painful to say the least. Went out and came back and was still off. At least there was a random person directing the traffic at the robots he parked his car on the side of the road and did what our traffic cops fail to do... Seriously looked like he was enjoying it too lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Happy, relaxing Sunday to you all. . .*
*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Most sexy vape related TV ad:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

johan said:


> Most sexy vape related TV ad:



Brilliant ad. I'm sure that attracts a lot of business from the men. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> She wants me!



She for sure doesn't look like the "Nee Oom" type

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Some mellow entertainment by school kids from my once hometown: Riptide le Vance Joy sung in Gaeilge (Gaelic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Some mellow entertainment by school kids from my once hometown: Riptide le Vance Joy sung in Gaeilge (Gaelic)



Lovely!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything finer in this world than a REO with a fresh rayon wick, a fresh battery and a full 6ml bottle of Tropical Ice!

And my new PC should be on it's way to me any minute and will be back on my dual screen system tonight! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need an Island Holiday again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

As per our wednesday morning ritual.
i present you with Scarlett Johansson




black and white photos have so much more appeal doesnt it?






and finally just a pic of Scarlett in Rob's Lounge

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> As per our wednesday morning ritual.
> i present you with Scarlett Johansson
> 
> View attachment 16071
> 
> 
> black and white photos have so much more appeal doesnt it?
> View attachment 16070
> View attachment 16072
> 
> View attachment 16073
> 
> 
> and finally just a pic of Scarlett in Rob's Lounge
> 
> View attachment 16069


Now you are talking! Damn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know what I want for Xmas! I want Joanna Krupa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I know what I want for Xmas! I want Joanna Krupa!
> 
> View attachment 16098
> View attachment 16099
> View attachment 16100
> View attachment 16101


i think you mean to say all I want for christmas is Joanna Krupa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> i think you mean to say all I want for christmas is Joanna Krupa!



No that's not all I want for Xmas... that will take care of 10 minutes! What do I do for the other 23 hours and 50 minutes of Xmas?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> No that's not all I want for Xmas... that will take care of 10 minutes! What do I do for the other 23 hours and 50 minutes of Xmas?


Just 10 minutes.....nooooo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Just 10 minutes.....nooooo



Did you did see how hot she is?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I know what I want for Xmas! I want Joanna Krupa!
> 
> View attachment 16098
> View attachment 16099
> View attachment 16100
> View attachment 16101



I want her at least for the whole of 2015, there are a lot of 10 minutes in a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Now where's me feckin LIVER PILLS! - the family is on a roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Now where's me feckin LIVER PILLS! - the family is on a roll
> 
> View attachment 16130



Save some liver for Saturday Ohm @johan!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Save some liver for Saturday Ohm @johan!



I don't worry so much about the liver, I worry now if I will be still alive Saturday 

PS. No pain No gain

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last Honey for a few days because my bags are packed and I'm off to JHB for the Vape meeting! Whooooo! 

Here we have a stunner called Nina Agdal!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There were no hot chicks over the weekend because some of us were at the Vape Meet and we got to see Gooses Cherry... but now we are back in our kennels it's time again...

This time we have the lovely Kelly Brook in the Lounge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Eish,why did I leave the UK I may have bumped into her if I'd stayed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

early friday pics in honour of Lucy liu 46th bday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Gemma Atkinson invited to the lounge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was bored during the power outage so played with my iPhone 6Plus!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday evening eye candy from Paris Hilton... I enjoy her music as well and would be happy if she would make another CD.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And today we just have the pretty face of Rachel McAdams!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I just can't stop looking into those eyes and totally get lost (... and loose myself)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In honour of my favourite REO I thought it would be appropriate to dish up some pictures of Avril Lavigne (the real one).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> In honour of my favourite REO I thought it would be appropriate to dish up some pictures of Avril Lavigne (the real one).
> 
> View attachment 17042
> View attachment 17043
> View attachment 17044
> View attachment 17045
> View attachment 17046
> View attachment 17047



Best post yet. Thanks for adding some color to a gloomy cape town morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday evening eye candy from Paris Hilton... I enjoy her music as well and would be happy if she would make another CD.
> 
> View attachment 16819
> View attachment 16820
> View attachment 16821


i preferred her DVD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me too but I didn't feel it was appropriate to embed it here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well just chilling in the lounge... vaping for me has taken another step forward thanks to @Silver telling me to try the parallel coil again... @vaalboy has been using it for yonks and gave up telling me to try it... but my vaping style has changed and so has my coil resistance. I'm going to troll the old coil building threads again because I'm now interested in sub ohm and my vaping Guru @Andre has told me plenty in the past... now I need to go back and read what he was saying! 

I'm also really happy that I'm no longer a one ADV vaper and have quite a few options now even if they are all menthol/minty types. The bonus of this is once again I can now taste the beautiful coconut fusion of Tropical Ice when I have been vaping other juices for a few hours...

I have also learnt to dilute the powerful Menthol Ice when sub ohming and cloud blowing... now I can take a full lung hit without the top of my head exploding! 

Another new thing for me is the addition of two mech mods (Sirius II and Phenom) added to my vaping arsenal to drive the amazing Atlantis tank!




I also only have one Woodvil left in the kit because I have two special wood mods on their way when the stinking Post Office extract their digits out of their sphincters! Added to that I want the new Woodvil being released in Feb!

So in essence what I'm saying is vaping is good and so is life!

PS I also have two new converts converting to Reonauts this week and that is good too!  The one joined the forum today and just need the other one to dive in as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Ah Rob you a classic  Glad you enjoying the Atlantis still. Will be getting mine this week. 


Rob Fisher said:


> I was bored during the power outage so played with my iPhone 6Plus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I was bored during the power outage so played with my iPhone 6Plus!



Only saw this now  I tend to avoid the lounge for fears of what I might see but that was classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Well just chilling in the lounge... vaping for me has taken another step forward thanks to @Silver telling me to try the parallel coil again... @vaalboy has been using it for yonks and gave up telling me to try it... but my vaping style has changed and so has my coil resistance. I'm going to troll the old coil building threads again because I'm now interested in sub ohm and my vaping Guru @Andre has told me plenty in the past... now I need to go back and read what he was saying!
> 
> I'm also really happy that I'm no longer a one ADV vaper and have quite a few options now even if they are all menthol/minty types. The bonus of this is once again I can now taste the beautiful coconut fusion of Tropical Ice when I have been vaping other juices for a few hours...
> 
> I have also learnt to dilute the powerful Menthol Ice when sub ohming and cloud blowing... now I can take a full lung hit without the top of my head exploding!
> 
> Another new thing for me is the addition of two mech mods (Sirius II and Phenom) added to my vaping arsenal to drive the amazing Atlantis tank!
> 
> View attachment 17230
> 
> 
> I also only have one Woodvil left in the kit because I have two special wood mods on their way when the stinking Post Office extract their digits out of their sphincters! Added to that I want the new Woodvil being released in Feb!
> 
> So in essence what I'm saying is vaping is good and so is life!
> 
> PS I also have two new converts converting to Reonauts this week and that is good too!  The one joined the forum today and just need the other one to dive in as well!




Good morning @Rob Fisher !
Am so glad to hear you discovering new stuff with the coils and juices. Thats what makes vaping so special. So many unexpected things around every corner!

That photo you posted is brilliant! I assume its a conversion from the real photo. Lovely

And congrats on all the Reonaut conversions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Kristen Kreuk. Can see why those eyes were supermans kryptonite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Friday has come early once again..





Here she is just chilling in Rob's Lounge







and then....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about some Britney!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK change of pace tonight! I'm looking for brownie points so I made the supper tonight! Curried Mince! 

Brown the onions and garlic!



Next add some spices and curry powder!



Add the mince and brown it!



Add the tomatoes mix etc and simmer! Boom! Ready to eat!



My shares are up!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Best looking custom engraved curried mince ever!
Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This thread started on a Saturday so let's have a happy Saturday with the beautiful face of Kate Hudson!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK tonight let's have a whole lot of cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything better than a fresh battery, fresh wick and a full bottle in a REO in the morning? I think not!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Holiday weather has finally arrived in Durbs! Not a breath of wind... not a cloud in the sky... the bees are buzzing and there is the sound of an annoying dog barking in the distance...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Holiday weather has finally arrived in Durbs! Not a breath of wind... not a cloud in the sky... the bees are buzzing and there is the sound of an annoying dog barking in the distance...
> View attachment 17749



Thanks @Rob Fisher, I couldn't decide where to go for holiday. It is now confirmed i shall be in Durban. Looks like lovely weather

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, I couldn't decide where to go for holiday. It is now confirmed i shall be in Durban. Looks like lovely weather



It is the first decent day in a week! But hopefully summer has arrived!


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> It is the first decent day in a week! But hopefully summer has arrived!


two weeks ago, was decent. not too hot


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Holiday weather has finally arrived in Durbs! Not a breath of wind... not a cloud in the sky... the bees are buzzing and there is the sound of an annoying dog barking in the distance...
> View attachment 17749



Need to visit Durban that looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Need to visit Durban that looks amazing



Roadtrip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just to put everyone in the picture my eldest child Mandy has been in hospital this week having brain surgery... 14 years ago she was in a terrible accident and they gave her zero chance of survival. Short story is she survived and while she has lost most of her eyesight and some of her frontal lob she went on to finish high school (with a care giver looking after her) after missing Std 6 and 7 and going straight to Std eight where everyone in her class knew her. She then went to Varsity and got her teaching degree and she now teaches special needs children at a local school.

Her story can be read at www.mandy.co.za

There was a leak from her brain into her sinuses and that is a big issue... the surgeon went in via her nose and performed the surgery to close the 16mm hole. All indications are that the operation was a success and after a few days in ICU and High Care we bought her straight home when my wife Anthea will nurse her. Anthea is a nursing sister and has researched brain injuries in a big way and is probably the best person to be looking after Mandy!

Here is a picture of my special child home and happy and watching TV!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to put everyone in the picture my eldest child Mandy has been in hospital this week having brain surgery... 14 years ago she was in a terrible accident and they gave her zero chance of survival. Short story is she survived and while she has lost most of her eyesight and some of her frontal lob she went on to finish high school (with a care giver looking after her) after missing Std 6 and 7 and going straight to Std eight where everyone in her class knew her. She then went to Varsity and got her teaching degree and she now teaches special needs children at a local school.
> 
> Her story can be read at www.mandy.co.za
> 
> There was a leak from her brain into her sinuses and that is a big issue... the surgeon went in via her nose and performed the surgery to close the 16mm hole. All indications are that the operation was a success and after a few days in ICU and High Care we bought her straight home when my wife Anthea will nurse her. Anthea is a nursing sister and has researched brain injuries in a big way and is probably the best person to be looking after Mandy!
> 
> Here is a picture of my special child home and happy and watching TV!
> View attachment 17823


So glad to hear it went well Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Glad everything went well Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Happy all is looking up, Skipper.


----------



## Paulie

awesome news @Rob Fisher ! Glad everything went well !!


----------



## Alex

Great news regarding Mandy, and I pray she makes a speedy recovery.


via iphone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip

My God bring her a speedy recovery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

That is great to hear @Rob Fisher!

Praying for a speedy recovery for Mandy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mandy is asleep... all the vape mail has been opened... now time to chill with a glass of Klipdift Black Gold!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Rob, next time you pour a Black gold, steam a cognac glass with a single shot in the glass, once the glass is hot to the touch ad another shot and then taste it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Oh I missed this public message from the most sexiest woman on 2 legs a couple of days ago - I think I should pm her that I'm willing to scratch:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob, next time you pour a Black gold, steam a cognac glass with a single shot in the glass, once the glass is hot to the touch ad another shot and then taste it.



Roger that @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter (Kelsey) and her boyfriend (Duncan) and me all vaping on REO's tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Lovely Rob! unfortunately or fortunately I'm the only lonely vaper in my family, wife quited the stinkies 16 years ago, and my daughter never smoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Mandy is asleep... all the vape mail has been opened... now time to chill with a glass of Klipdift Black Gold!
> 
> View attachment 17857


Did I miss something. Is that a dibby in that pic???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Did I miss something. Is that a dibby in that pic???



Yes you did... see Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Rob, next time you pour a Black gold, steam a cognac glass with a single shot in the glass, once the glass is hot to the touch ad another shot and then taste it.


okay now i wanna try that lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Glad the op was a success @Rob Fisher 

All the best to Mandy, may she have a speedy recovery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you did... see Vape Mail Baby!


Wow first one to make it to SA I believe. Congrats Mr Fisher

Also best wishes to your girl, hope she recovers quickly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing as this is Rob's Lounge (virtual one) I may as well post a pic of our new Lounge Suite coming on Tuesday!
Chair Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

Looks really good skipper


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing as this is Rob's Lounge (virtual one) I may as well post a pic of our new Lounge Suite coming on Tuesday!
> Chair Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18045


Very nice,how about inviting this lady with her leather bikini round,she'd look very good on that sofa and if your car gets wet she could also use the bikini to chamois it off

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to put everyone in the picture my eldest child Mandy has been in hospital this week having brain surgery... 14 years ago she was in a terrible accident and they gave her zero chance of survival. Short story is she survived and while she has lost most of her eyesight and some of her frontal lob she went on to finish high school (with a care giver looking after her) after missing Std 6 and 7 and going straight to Std eight where everyone in her class knew her. She then went to Varsity and got her teaching degree and she now teaches special needs children at a local school.
> 
> Her story can be read at www.mandy.co.za
> 
> There was a leak from her brain into her sinuses and that is a big issue... the surgeon went in via her nose and performed the surgery to close the 16mm hole. All indications are that the operation was a success and after a few days in ICU and High Care we bought her straight home when my wife Anthea will nurse her. Anthea is a nursing sister and has researched brain injuries in a big way and is probably the best person to be looking after Mandy!
> 
> Here is a picture of my special child home and happy and watching TV!
> View attachment 17823


@Rob Fisher ... man, my heart goes out to you and your family. It so often happens that people crumble in the wake of adversity, but from the little interaction here and a couple of minutes at the Jhb vape meet, it is clear that you are not one of those people, and clearly neither is your daughter. So glad that she is home for Christmas, and doing well. All the best on the journey ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Very nice,how about inviting this lady with her leather bikini round,she'd look very good on that sofa and if your car gets wet she could also use the bikini to chamois it off



She wants me!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , strength to Mandy. She is a winner! Praying for you guys
So glad to see her looking well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Damn are we having a massive storm. High temperatures this morning and now huge rain and hail. 













Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Storm also starting in JHB


----------



## BumbleBee

send some of that here please... we could use some rain..... keep the hail though, that stuff just makes the farmers moan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lekker storm ATM 16H21 in Pretoria East

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo chilling with Dad on the new Lounge suite!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing as this is Rob's Lounge (virtual one) I may as well post a pic of our new Lounge Suite coming on Tuesday!
> Chair Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18045


Snap... my new lounge suite is arriving tomorrow #chairmail (took it off the website because photos aren't allowed in store

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Snap... my new lounge suite is arriving tomorrow #chairmail (took it off the website because photos aren't allowed in store



Snap! Good one!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christmas Eve chilling with a Klipdift Black Gold and Avril. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to open presents! 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My sweet wife bought me a man bag for my vape stuff. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo chilling in the heat. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

As its Christmas I thought the fines master might like some pictures of nice bass,

First up a Peacock Bass



Next a Largemouth Bass



Not sure about these two



OK this ones not a Bass

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Xmas present... Kitty coffee cups! 




Another present... a whole tea making goodie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went for Xmas lunch in valley of a thousand hills at Tallula! Awesome meal but man O man was it hot! NO aircon and the temp rose to 42 degrees today! 

Started off with a nice ice cold homemade lemonade!



Smorgasbord starter and it was brilliant... highlight of the starter were the prawns!



Table decorations were cute,,, here is a reindeer made out of twigs!



Main course was also great and the highlight of the mains is always gammon for me!



By now I was almost in a food coma and didn't get to take pics of the awesome puddings!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Looks like an amazing Restaurant Rob! Totally different to what we get here in JHB.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Looks like an amazing Restaurant Rob! Totally different to what we get here in JHB.



Yip if there had been aircon it would have been perfect! So nice to go out for Xmas lunch rather than get invaded by the hordes and have to cook for a week before and then clean up for days afterwards! Just arrive, chow and leave!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My one Atlantis tank is stuck on the Sirius II mods top cap... I have tried with a pair of pliers and that didn't go well and now the mod isn't working! 

Stuck it in the freezer for a while and will try again! Not a happy chappie!


----------



## Alex

Rubber gloves, and or a vice grip.


via iphone


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Rubber gloves, and or a vice grip.



Will search out a pair of rubber gloves.. thanks @Alex!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Playing with the iPhone 6+ and Movie Maker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

@Rob you need to stop now, this rain is never ending here.


via iphone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Happy Days are here again... 30 minutes in the freezer then rubber gloves and a big pair of pliers and The Atlantis is off the Sirius II! The Atlantis still works and a little McGyver and the Sirius II is also working again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher i missed that mishap with the Atlantis
I wonder how it got stuck in the first place?
Anyhow, glad you got it all working again

As for the video - super
Loved the music - such suspense!
Great


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher i missed that mishap with the Atlantis
> I wonder how it got stuck in the first place?



It has been stuck for sometime but today was clean everything day and I wanted to change coils and give the REO's and Atlantis's an ultrasonic bath to the issue came to a head.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to find a video editing suite that doesn't cost eight million rand and is easy to use and that has a few decent creative tools... tried a few online ones today with no success... downloaded a couple and they all sucked... back to Microsoft Movie Maker... it's simple but doesn't do everything I need it to do... any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to find a video editing suite that doesn't cost eight million rand and is easy to use and that has a few decent creative tools... tried a few online ones today with no success... downloaded a couple and they all sucked... back to Microsoft Movie Maker... it's simple but doesn't do everything I need it to do... any recommendations?




Looking pretty good already. I've only every really used Adobe Premiere (and After Effects) extensively, but that is quite an investment and it has a fairly high learning curve.

I have played around with Premiere Elements a bit (previous versions) and it is a decent basic package - my mom used it to create DVDs from home video back in the day, so it's pretty easy to use, but still quite powerful.

I found this nice comparison/review of the some of the best affordable packages $50-$100. I checked it out and it seems like a decent comparison - I've played around with a few of those and they were really decent. Maybe you'll find something in there that could work for you 

Best Video Editing Software Review 2015

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that porcupine video is so cool!
Music choice once again is so appropriate for a porcupine.... Its so "tingly and prickly" lol
I love the Menthol Ice section ha ha
And "Rob Fisher - Porcupine video" - lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to find a video editing suite that doesn't cost eight million rand and is easy to use and that has a few decent creative tools... tried a few online ones today with no success... downloaded a couple and they all sucked... back to Microsoft Movie Maker... it's simple but doesn't do everything I need it to do... any recommendations?




Nice video Rob, I like!, but geez that background music"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Best Video Editing Software Review 2015



Cyberlink software paid for and on it's way down now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyberlink software paid for and on it's way down now!



Rob, thats what i admire about you
No messing around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyberlink software paid for and on it's way down now!



Nice! I've not used it myself but from that review it seems to be a great package 

Can't wait to see what you do with it - the Porcupine is going pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, thats what i admire about you
> No messing around!



The frustration of the black edges and the lack of tools was driving me to drink... but I'm sure this is not going to be as easy as they make out... but I will persevere because video is the way forward to store holidays and special occasions and then watch them back on the TV later... oh and most important to make vaping videos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

If I may, I've selected a more appropriate track for your next Porcupine video:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The frustration of the black edges and the lack of tools was driving me to drink... but I'm sure this is not going to be as easy as they make out... but I will persevere because video is the way forward to store holidays and special occasions and then watch them back on the TV later... oh and most important to make vaping videos!



Its so funny you say that Rob, i used to despise video
But now with things like youtube and increasing bandwidth speeds and caps, video is becoming so much easier to consume
I would also love to get into video more and i have actually never made a nice video with captions and edits and music etc
I have tons of video clips from my camera over the years from holidays and events etc
But they just sit on my harddrives and seldom get seen - if at all

Same actually goes for my photos

I really need to do something about it. But it never seems urgent enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> The frustration of the black edges and the lack of tools was driving me to drink... but I'm sure this is not going to be as easy as they make out... but I will persevere because video is the way forward to store holidays and special occasions and then watch them back on the TV later... oh and most important to make vaping videos!



Most video tools do have a bit of a learning curve, but since you've already done this with Movie Maker it should be pretty easy going - the basics of all these tools are the same and these consumer level products are really geared towards making it easy to get into. 

Good luck! Looking forward to seeing some more PV PV (porcupine video personal vaporizer) movies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> If I may, I've selected a more appropriate track for your next Porcupine video:




You may indeed... only problem is that won't be allowed on the upload due to a licensing issue...but I will pay much more attention to background music in future... I only threw that track in because I was getting frustrated with the software and wanted to end my pain and misery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Along with my purchase of my new Video Editing Suite (that is still downloading) I got some programs for my iPhone... been playing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That's so cool Rob!
Ha ha - love the one with the breaking news


----------



## free3dom

Nicely done Rob...I think soon you'll need a "Creative Corner" thread in addition to the Lounge 

Also, you will need a Beret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word this software is too awesome! I installed it and pretty much pointed it to the directory with the pics and video and let it go itself and Boom! Decent Video. Still uploading to You Tube but will post it here as soon as it's ready!

And the rendering engine is like lightening! Finally a program that actually uses my new eight billion dollar chip set that had to be replaced recently!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Go Rob go!

I see a marvellous porcupine creation crawling out of your PC now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Same video but this time I let Cyber Link do it! Much Better! Now I need to work out how to do everything else!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Looking good Rob 

Awesome actually, considering this is a first run through - I'm sure we'll see some amazing PV movies before too long


----------



## Silver

Well done @Rob Fisher - looking super!
I like it
Some of the zooms and panouts had the edges cut off though - just letting you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Did some digging

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is wondering if I fell off the planet in New Year I did a bit... but not due to over indulging... it's stinking Telkom's fault! My phone and internet lines have been down and I'm still waiting for them to do something other than send me a fault number!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is wondering if I fell off the planet in New Year I did a bit... but not due to over indulging... it's stinking Telkom's fault! My phone and internet lines have been down and I'm still waiting for them to do something other than send me a fault number!



Thanks for letting us know. I will immediately cancel the missing person report.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow 4G is fast... Came for supper and there is a 4G signal. Awesome. 

Thanks for cancelling the alert @johan! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well day four of no phones and no Internet. Long live the new South Africa. 

Vape station cleaned and reorganised multiple times. Now it time to clean some REO'S. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lily and Kiera sparkling clean. 







Now to tackle Avril who will need some elbow grease, silver, sunlight and a scratchy sponge. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sorry about your Internet problems @Rob Fisher 
Wishing you all the best for it and hope you can come back online soon.
We miss you on the forums!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril was a mission because she is in my hand many hours each day and the sweat and juice reacts with the tumbled aluminum and it marks, she was in need of some TLC which she got. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Hi Ho @Silver. I miss you guys big time. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Missing you big time @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh happy days! The internet is finally back and the extreme ecigssa withdrawal symptoms are over!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I cleaned a few atties and REO's during my exile from the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

looks like they need a cat walk to strut down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Please send me details where you had you cover engraved, been thinking of doing mine for some time now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> looks like they need a cat walk to strut down



They do indeed! And great to see you interfacing at last @Robert Howes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Please send me details where you had you cover engraved, been thinking of doing mine for some time now.



The master-craftsman is right here on our forum and his username is @hands. Drop him a PM.


----------



## Robert Howes

Thanks have opened a conversation with him (I assume its the same as a PM)

haha, it was hard to interface initially, had to learn a whole new language first and a heap of acronyms but feeling a whole lot more comfortable now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm sitting in my Vape Office looking at all my juice and all my devices and thinking wow all this stuff and I really only use one device 98% of the time! I have found my vaping Nirvana... for me Avril the REO SL/LP with the standard Cyclone with a single coil of 1,2Ω with a Rayon wick with a new AW 2200mAh 20Amp button top battery and a bottle of Tropical Ice doesn't get much better.

That being said I'm not going to give up looking for some more ADV Juices and I have a few of Halo's menthol's to test this weekend...

I enjoy the Atlantis and Sub Tank for cloud blowing and a change but at the end of the day I'm a flavour junkie and while I'm going to give my Nuppins another test the standard Cyclone is just perfect for me. I also need to spend some time with the Chalice III because it looks so beautiful.

Something else that I will be testing is the 1,2Ω coil in the Sub Tank as well as it's rebuildable option... I have a feeling this tank is something special and it has performed flawlessly... I enjoy the Atlantis but the spitting gets really annoying!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robert Howes

I am with you on the SubTank Mr Fooosher.

Never thought I would go back to tanks but the subtank so far has exceeded all expectations. Really looking forward to playing with the rebuild able option but I have to put it down first, lol. I see tank number 2,3 and 4 on its way very soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sitting in my Vape Office looking at all my juice and all my devices and thinking wow all this stuff and I really only use one device 98% of the time! I have found my vaping Nirvana... for me Avril the REO SL/LP with the standard Cyclone with a single coil of 1,2Ω with a Rayon wick with a new AW 2200mAh 20Amp button top battery and a bottle of Tropical Ice doesn't get much better.
> 
> That being said I'm not going to give up looking for some more ADV Juices and I have a few of Halo's menthol's to test this weekend...
> 
> I enjoy the Atlantis and Sub Tank for cloud blowing and a change but at the end of the day I'm a flavour junkie and while I'm going to give my Nuppins another test the standard Cyclone is just perfect for me. I also need to spend some time with the Chalice III because it looks so beautiful.
> 
> Something else that I will be testing is the 1,2Ω coil in the Sub Tank as well as it's rebuildable option... I have a feeling this tank is something special and it has performed flawlessly... I enjoy the Atlantis but the spitting gets really annoying!
> 
> View attachment 19008


That is toooo neat! Yip, chasing jooses is where it is at....and playing with other devices and atomizers is cool and keeps you out of trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what's your impression of the subtank versus the Lemo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what's your impression of the subtank versus the Lemo?



@Silver to be fair I have't really played with the Lemo much but I would say the Sub Tank is a better buy... but I really need to test the 1,2Ω coil in it as well as the rebuild... to me the Lemo is just another Kayfun type tank albeit a much better quality one... the Sub Tank is a game changer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what's your impression of the subtank versus the Lemo?



@Silver I have just changed to the 1,2Ω coil on the sub tank and closed the airflow to one hole (as opposed to full open) and put in pure Tropical Ice.

Initial Impressions... Awesome! The airflow is still too wide for a mouth to lung... stand by let me see if I can close it off more... Avril still rocks my world but the Sub Tank certainly is standing up and being counted... it's doesn't like half a hole and with one hole it's still very airy but you can get to do a mouth to lung but not very well... and a gentle lung inhale works better and the hit of the pure Tropical Ice is pretty intense so I think I need to play with some of the milder hitting (sorry @johan) Halo Juices in it...

I don't think this is a mouth to lung tank. More later when I play with some milder juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Hi Rob,

Have you tried using a narrower drip tip in combination with the tighter airflow? That wide stock tip makes mouth to lung very difficult.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wesley said:


> Have you tried using a narrower drip tip in combination with the tighter airflow? That wide stock tip makes mouth to lung very difficult.



Great idea! Will try it! Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

F(*&%*&^%*&^R$^% load shedding on it's way at 14:00! I wish I could actually kill someone responsible! I miss the old days when a power failure was an big issue and not something that everyone thinks is natural!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Rob Fisher said:


> F(*&%*&^%*&^R$^% load shedding on it's way at 14:00! I wish I could actually kill someone responsible! I miss the old days when a power failure was an big issue and not something that everyone thinks is natural!
> 
> View attachment 19015


Everything is 'worser' these days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Internet is still buggered. I'm taking two REO'S and an Atlantis on the Phenom and some extra batteries and some Tropical Ice and going fishing. Seeya all later. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> My Internet is still buggered. I'm taking two REO'S and an Atlantis on the Phenom and some extra batteries and some Tropical Ice and going fishing. Seeya all later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the fishing @Rob Fisher 
Holding thumbs your internet comes right soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Enjoy @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Have a relaxing time, Skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfect day out on the water... plenty of fish caught (But no big ones)... nice cloud cover and not too hot... and shared the 14km's of dam with only one other boat! I call that bliss! 

Back to the house and the internet is still stuffed and it appears that Telkom don't have the spares to fix the Kloof exchange! Viva Africa! NOT!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfect day out on the water... plenty of fish caught (But no big ones)... nice cloud cover and not too hot... and shared the 14km's of dam with only one other boat! I call that bliss!
> 
> Back to the house and the internet is still stuffed and it appears that Telkom don't have the spares to fix the Kloof exchange! Viva Africa! NOT!



Sorry to hear about the internet Rob
At least the fishing was good !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Fish stories turn out to be more reliable than Telkom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## abdul

johan said:


> Fish stories turn out to be more reliable than Telkom.


fishy hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

All this fish talk has got me craving some Cajun Style calamari tubes from with rice and garlic muscle sauce on the side

I think I need to pay Ocean Basket a visit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will probably be called a bit of a Philistine here... but I just don't get the whole Pipe thing with vaping? Sure it looks really kewl but it's a Mickey Mouse Battery and Mickey mouse atomisers? Am I missing something here or is it just about the kewl factor? I've never been a pipe smoker so maybe I'm missing the boat...

I also don't get the small battery devices either...

OK give it to me now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I'm with you on the pipes. They look good, but that's it.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

If you were never a pipe smoker you will never understand "the feel in hand chill-out" thing as I will never understand "the wisky in hand chill-out" thing etc. Its more an emotional comfort thing, rather than a vape thing (the latter only an added bonus), anyhow thats how I personally perceive it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Reo snobs!
I love the idea of vaping a pipe. I use my Reo mini with a 18500 and my pipes will be using a 18500. I will be using a russian 91% on my pipe, thus basically the same as wat I use during the day. or some the "mickey mouse" batteries are more than enough. Were not all iron lung guys. I like my pipes like you like the Reo Woodville. Won't catch me dead with one.
Anyway, you say tomatoe I say potatoe. Each to their own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> If you were never a pipe smoker you will never understand "the feel in hand chill-out" thing as I will never understand "the wisky in hand chill-out" thing etc. Its more an emotional comfort thing, rather than a vape thing (the latter only an added bonus), anyhow thats how I personally perceive it.



Understood! I also don't get the Whiskey thing either...


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Reo snobs!
> I love the idea of vaping a pipe. I use my Reo mini with a 18500 and my pipes will be using a 18500. I will be using a russian 91% on my pipe, thus basically the same as wat I use during the day. or some the "mickey mouse" batteries are more than enough. Were not all iron lung guys. I like my pipes like you like the Reo Woodville. Won't catch me dead with one.
> Anyway, you say tomatoe I say potatoe. Each to their own.



Hehehe I was waiting for that... but at least you have a real tank on yours! 

I don't have any Woodvil's... sold them all... but I'm not saying I'm not standing by to get one or two of the new ones in Feb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Understood! I also don't get the Whiskey thing either...



Geez but I get the Beer, wine and cognac thing big time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I was waiting for that... but at least you have a real tank on yours!
> 
> I don't have any Woodvil's... sold them all... but I'm not saying I'm not standing by to get one or two of the new ones in Feb!


Ooo, look at me putting on my big boy pants. Lol. I just love the pipe thing.  Some of my best smoking memories was made by smoking my pipe.
I like the whiskey thing alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Geez but I get the Beer, wine and cognac thing big time


I get the whiskey, wine and cognac thing! I am with @TylerD on a 18500 epipe, but not a 18350. And I love the nostalgia thing. My problem is I just do not have the guts to go to all the trouble with a RTA again. And to pay that money to vape a mAN is not on for me. That said, I am sorely tempted by those Limelights.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My only memories of a pipe was a corn cob I had in my army days... but it didn't see much tobacco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Talking of nostalgia, I now wonder how many "bottle necks" vape devices will sell if they become available on the market?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I never smoked a pipe but I do understand the idea and it does appeal to me

However i am in @Andre's camp, to spend quite a lot to vape a Nautilus Mini just seems wrong
And @TylerD, i just thought that with the RTA on it, it doesnt stand upright so surely leaking would be a problem?
Unless your RTA is leak proof

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> I never smoked a pipe but I do understand the idea and it does appeal to me
> 
> However i am in @Andre's camp, to spend quite a lot to vape a Nautilus Mini just seems wrong
> And @TylerD, i just thought that with the RTA on it, it doesnt stand upright so surely leaking would be a problem?
> Unless your RTA is leak proof



All my RTAs (Lemo, Kayfun, Taifun) lie on their sides most of the time - I'm clumsy and knock the devices over too frequently so I put them in sleepy position. No leaks at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Geez I'm missing the "poppies" frequenting the lounge.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Geez I'm missing the "poppies" frequenting the lounge.



Me too @johan... my internet is broken and I'll make up for it as soon as it's fixed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

For education purposes @Rob Fisher: "*According to ABC News, women with bigger booties tend to have lower cholesterol levels and are more likely to produce sugar-metabolizing hormones. Therefore, women with big butts are less likely to have diabetes*" (source: http://thebumgun.com/the-bum-gun-blog/item/130-8-head-turning-facts-why-big-bums-are-awesome.html)

​
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ollie

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Ok Johan,Rob,Oliver.I'll do it,first four are vape related (but maybe the first one is the painting foreman round at Rob's place)and because we all like sport and retail therapy another four.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks John. They all want me. 

Just for the record I got an sms today to say my Internet is fixed... Not so much. I just got home from a mini vape meet and we have zero Internet access. Bugger all. Still waiting for Telkom to answer the dean phone.... 47 minutes and counting. I'm not a happy crappie. And my cellular access at home is pretty kak as well. Sad sad sad. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks John. They all want me.
> 
> Just for the record I got an sms today to say my Internet is fixed... Not so much. I just got home from a mini vape meet and we have zero Internet access. Bugger all. Still waiting for Telkom to answer the dean phone.... 47 minutes and counting. I'm not a happy crappie. And my cellular access at home is pretty kak as well. Sad sad sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Had the same sh!t with Telkom. I switched to www.Bitco.co.za and so happy. No Telkom lines. Guaranteed 99% up time. Wireless. I see they serve Winstonpark. Check them out. 5mb line means 5mb line. Not a 10mb Telkom line that is actually 2mb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing as this is Rob's Lounge (virtual one) I may as well post a pic of our new Lounge Suite coming on Tuesday!
> Chair Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18045


Call me old fashioned but i too have chairmail inbound... Lazeeboy (Spelling) coming home.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's see if my stinking useless internet connection will allow me to upload one of my original babes who was the reason for my first REO's name!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Just for you you @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Just for you you @Rob Fisher !



So awesome! Ruby so wants me!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taylor Swift is such a Dork but is is so very cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ariadne Artiles is rather hot...

By now you would have gathered that my ADSL link is fixed and life is returning to good mode!


----------



## MurderDoll

While we on pretty ladies. 

I think Susan Coffey is an absolute stunner.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> While we on pretty ladies.
> 
> I think Susan Coffey is an absolute stunner.



She is indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Susan sent me a couple of pics of herself the other day... yes she does want me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

What about some stunning true gingers (I know they don't have souls, but they are still sexy )




​


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> What about some stunning true gingers (I know they don't have souls, but they are still sexy )



Wow that first one is stunning! Do you know what her name is?


----------



## Genosmate

Hi Rob
Pleased to see you up and running again,maybe the t shirt on the attached says it all!


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob
> Pleased to see you up and running again,maybe the t shirt on the attached says it all!
> View attachment 19790


Oh yes, with those lips....she can vape maar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob
> Pleased to see you up and running again,maybe the t shirt on the attached says it all!



It does indeed! And I'm glad to see you boys are getting the idea now and posting some pictures of things as equally hot as new REO's!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that first one is stunning! Do you know what her name is?



I saw the name Amy Sawyer, but not sure if its the poster on pinterest or the person in the photo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob Fisher said:


> Understood! I also don't get the Whiskey thing either...


Because we cant drink beer whilst banting


----------



## Robert Howes



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Because we cant drink beer whilst banting



OK now I get it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Natasha is also quite hot as a red head! She is normally blond!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

So many babes, so little time.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Another Ginger to serve us in the lounge tonight (don't know her name but obviously from somewhere in the British Isles):

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Hottest redhead I've ever seen....Elle Alexandra (Playboy Model)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> Hottest redhead I've ever seen....Elle Alexandra (Playboy Model)
> 
> View attachment 19819



Jinne ma dis mooi pienk boudjies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Jinne ma dis mooi pienk boudjies



LOL, she's a baaaad girl...got spanked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The female form is just something else... 

I never forget when I went to the Durban July back in 2005 and Miss SA of the time was there... she was just so stunning it was impossible not to look like a dork because you are unable to stop staring!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

Now I like clubs,but I'm not sure I want to know what the membership qualifications are for this one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Now I like clubs,but I'm not sure I want to know what the membership qualifications are for this one



I want in... seems like a very nice club! I know @paulph201 is involved with the Drip Club! Paulie give us some info!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

If Pauly doesn't want to assist - why not start a Drip Club in the lounge? - all we need to do is teaching them how to drip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

*Miss Canada's cultural outfit from the Miss Universe contest last night. I know we love hockey, but damn.*



She wants you Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

I decided that I'd have to clean house and unfortunately retrench the maid.Safety being of paramount importance I hired a new employee.
All of a sudden I forgot how to swim and I keep shouting HELP!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I decided that I'd have to clean house and unfortunately retrench the maid.Safety being of paramount importance I hired a new employee.
> All of a sudden I forgot how to swim and I keep shouting HELP!
> View attachment 19938



... and she (r)Vape - what a smart move!


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> ... and she (r)Vape - what a smart move!


Yes Johan,lekker clouds,I'm going to give her the chalice and if she can make that kak thing work there's a bonus in it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

If only I can get Angelina on my payroll - if only to convert her to vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> If only I can get Angelina on my payroll - if only to convert her to vaping
> 
> View attachment 19940


I can smell that from here To be clear I mean the cigarette

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I decided that I'd have to clean house and unfortunately retrench the maid.Safety being of paramount importance I hired a new employee. All of a sudden I forgot how to swim and I keep shouting HELP!



Stand by... off to find my Speedo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with my eGrip.. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with my eGrip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Whats your initial impressions of the eGrip Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the normal standard coil it's mediocre. But with the RBA it's pretty good. It's early days but initial impressions are that it may get a spot in my man bag. Great tank size too. Ninja vape size but noisy... I'm impressed with it. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> With the normal standard coil it's mediocre. But with the RBA it's pretty good. It's early days but initial impressions are that it may get a spot in my man bag. Great tank size too. Ninja vape size but noisy... I'm impressed with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



@Rob Fisher did you build your own coil and wick for it or did you use the one they put in there on the RBA base?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher did you build your own coil and wick for it or did you use the one they put in there on the RBA base?



Just the one it came fitted with!

If anyone wonders where I am tomorrow... gone fooooshing! Taking the Lemo on the iStick, the eGrip, the Atlantis on the Phenom and of course Avril!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher did you build your own coil and wick for it or did you use the one they put in there on the RBA base?


Difficult to build one's own without the RBA adapter, which we are waiting for.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Difficult to build one's own without the RBA adapter, which we are waiting for.



Ok, thanks @Andre is that just because you cant measure the resistance or is it because you dont have a sturdy base to work on?


----------



## Paulie

Genosmate said:


> Now I like clubs,but I'm not sure I want to know what the membership qualifications are for this one
> View attachment 19872
> View attachment 19873



Oki so i contacted drip club and asked if i could get 5x her in my order and unfortunatly they can only send me a sample which is only for me to try  hahaha

nice pic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Ok, thanks @Andre is that just because you cant measure the resistance or is it because you dont have a sturdy base to work on?


Both, and you cannot pulse and manipulate it on the base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

You can do the coils "old-style" and torch red hot with a lighter, squeeze etc and measure resistance with a multimeter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> You can do the coils "old-style" and torch red hot with a lighter, squeeze etc and measure resistance with a multimeter.


Of course, but my multimeter is deeply hidden in my 4x4 gear somewhere and then I shall also have to look up how to use the damn thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Of course, but my multimeter is deeply hidden in my 4x4 gear somewhere and then I shall also have to look up how to use the damn thing.



So easy, just find the Omega icon on the multimeter, connect one probe to center pin and other probe against the body and voilà, magically resistance is shown on the multimeter .


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> So easy, just find the Omega icon on the multimeter, connect one probe to center pin and other probe against the body and voilà, magically resistance is shown on the multimeter .


Ah, thought one had to subtract internal resistance or something?
Done 3/4 of a tank on my last wicking. No leaking thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Ah, thought one had to subtract internal resistance or something?
> Done 3/4 of a tank on my last wicking. No leaking thus far.



I didn't explain as you already know how, but just for 'posterity" sake: once you've switched multimeter to resistance, touch 2 probes and record resistance (i.e 0.2 Ohm), measure resistance of RBA with coil fitted (i.e 1.7 Ohm) - subtract probe resistance from RBA resistance = 1.5 Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I didn't explain as you already know how, but just for 'posterity" sake: once you've switched multimeter to resistance, touch 2 probes and record resistance (i.e 0.2 Ohm), measure resistance of RBA with coil fitted (i.e 1.7 Ohm) - subtract probe resistance from RBA resistance = 1.5 Ohm.


Thanks @johan - now I do not have to search how to use, just search to find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@vaalboy in action today!



OK let's do a Selfie! 




Let's test the scale at the weigh station!



Oh what a beautiful morning!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

Lekker photos Rob,but wheres the fish,if theres no pics of fish then might as well check out this fishing shot Just referring back to something Johan posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Lekker photos Rob,but wheres the fish,if theres no pics of fish then might as well check out this fishing shot Just referring back to something Johan posted
> View attachment 20080



I love it it!

There were good fish involved but none big enough for me to bring out the camera!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it it!
> 
> There were good fish involved but none big enough for me to bring out the camera!


I wish I could find a vid (taken from the same place) with her operating the bass motor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Monday! Here is a real Gem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

I think we need to have a vape or fishing related pic everyday not these photos of girls lying around looking sexy! Can't we at least have something related,not this gratuitous stuff.Heres one to start off

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Amid the controversy of Miss Colombia crowned as Miss Universe 2015, she as well as all the runner ups are still gorgeous:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## abdul

who that beauty on the far right next to netherlands? Netherlands looks indian to me


johan said:


> Amid the controversy of Miss Colombia crowned as Miss Universe 2015, she as well as all the runner ups are still gorgeous:
> 
> View attachment 20171​


----------



## johan

abdul said:


> who that beauty on the far right next to netherlands? Netherlands looks indian to me



Nia Sanchez, Miss USA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They all pretty much want me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Heres a better pic of her @abdul (Paulina Vega of Colombia, left, Diana Harkusha of Ukraine, center, and Nia Sanchez of the U.S.):

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

ill take colombia please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

johan said:


> Heres a better pic of her @abdul (Paulina Vega of Colombia, left, Diana Harkusha of Ukraine, center, and Nia Sanchez of the U.S.):
> 
> View attachment 20172​


thanks, such beauties....

il take one of each please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Amid the controversy of Miss Colombia crowned as Miss Universe 2015, she as well as all the runner ups are still gorgeous:
> 
> View attachment 20171​


Yes Johan but where's the fish


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Yes Johan but where's the fish



Eish  - here's one for you:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is hot but would be hotter if she was using a bait caster reel instead of a coffee grinder. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I won't hold that against her. And there is little doubt about who she wants! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> She is hot but would be hotter if she was using a bait caster reel instead of a coffee grinder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Oh,I had to look again I didn't check that kak reel! But she's got a big one.........On the line,what else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

This is a bait caster.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

@Genosmate , here's a bigger fish, satisfied?

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> This is a bait caster.
> View attachment 20186


That is a baitcaster of note!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> @Genosmate , here's a bigger fish, satisfied?
> 
> View attachment 20187​


Not fair Johan she caught it with a gaff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Not fair Johan she caught it with a gaff!


I agree. Sy lyk gaaf!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> This is a bait caster.
> View attachment 20186


Hey Rob,that's a bass isn't it! Oh and anchors away..look carefully.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

TylerD said:


> I agree. Sy lyk gaaf!


LOL


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Not fair Johan she caught it with a gaff!



As @TylerD said: "sy lyk gaaf"


----------



## Alex




----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hey Rob,that's a bass isn't it! Oh and anchors away..look carefully.



That is indeed a bass! I see she is on a rowing boat! She should come on my boat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking for me I'm staring at the animated GIF... thanks @Alex I'm going to loose an hour or two now!  That is very cute!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> That is indeed a bass! I see she is on a rowing boat! She should come on my boat!


Only just checked she had a boat!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

@Alex "sy lyk besonder gaaf en begaafd"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> @Alex sy lyk besonder gaaf en begaafd


Now I have to keep putting these posts into google translate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Some serious (B)ass fishing (slide show)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 20192


Coffee grinder!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Don't know what grinder this is, but it looks awesome in green:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Don't know what grinder this is, but it looks awesome in green:
> 
> View attachment 20194​


That is quite a fly reel @johan

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Check out her big Dorado.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Check out her big Dorado.
> View attachment 20196



Please use spell check! - you left out an "s" - suppose to be "Dorado*s*"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

@Rob Fisher do one use a special line for bait casters? I used ordinary line on my penn, but it doesn't work. lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> @Rob Fisher do one use a special line for bait casters? I used ordinary line on my penn, but it doesn't work. lol



Normally one uses Fluorocarbon or Braid and you can also use Mono for top water applications... but by in large it's Fluorocarbon on a bait-caster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my most favourite fishing shots! A beauty with a Redfish!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Ah,just blew out the candles,thanks for nothing Eskom! Well I must say there have been some nice photos of fish in Robs lounge today.I'm pleased the lounge is here because with only REO's,attys that work (apart from the kak Chalice) and for the most part juice that I like I don't have much else to post about.Maybe I should do a review of the Banting Bread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Ah,just blew out the candles,thanks for nothing Eskom! Well I must say there have been some nice photos of fish in Robs lounge today.I'm pleased the lounge is here because with only REO's,attys that work (apart from the kak Chalice) and for the most part juice that I like I don't have much else to post about.Maybe I should do a review of the Banting Bread!



Oh no please no banting talk in Rob's lounge... I get enough of that shit here at home! I hate banting! 

Anything else goes in the lounge but not banting or motobikes or racing cars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh no please no banting talk in Rob's lounge... I get enough of that shit here at home! I hate banting!
> 
> Anything else goes in the lounge but not banting or motobikes or racing cars.


Ok Rob,I 'll maybe post my two word review of the bread in the banting section.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Ok Rob,I 'll maybe post my two word review of the bread in the banting section.



Thanks John I would be most grateful for that! 

Oh and thanks to Eskom my 60" Plasma TV is buggered after the last load shedding...


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks John I would be most grateful for that!
> 
> Oh and thanks to Eskom my 60" Plasma TV is buggered after the last load shedding...


At last someone else who has plasma screens,thought I was the only one.Insurance companies must hate Eskom with a passion.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> At last someone else who has plasma screens,thought I was the only one.Insurance companies must hate Eskom with a passion.



Last month my PC costs eight grand to fix thanks to the power spikes... and I didn't claim... this time there is no way I'm not claiming!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> At last someone else who has plasma screens,thought I was the only one.Insurance companies must hate Eskom with a passion.



I have one @Genosmate 
Lovely, and serves as a mini heater in the cold JHB winters

Ps- sorry to hear about your one @Rob Fisher . That is so sad. Out of interest did you have one of those surge protector plugs?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I have one @Genosmate
> Lovely, and serves as a mini heater in the cold JHB winters
> 
> Ps- sorry to hear about your one @Rob Fisher . That is so sad. Out of interest did you have one of those surge protector plugs?



Nope I didn't... and next week the whole house will be protected with a R35,000 Inverter system... too late she cried!


----------



## Silver

Sorry for that Rob, these load sheddings wreak havoc with everything
Hopefully the inverter system will protect you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Following my posts of yesterday how about we have a name that fish everyday,heres the first one and please don't say it's called Trevor or Johan or some such!What type of fish?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Following my posts of yesterday how about we have a name that fish everyday,heres the first one and please don't say it's called Trevor or Johan or some such!What type of fish?
> View attachment 20245


I see no fish

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Following my posts of yesterday how about we have a name that fish everyday,heres the first one and please don't say it's called Trevor or Johan or some such!What type of fish?
> View attachment 20245


Carp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grass Carp.


----------



## Rob Fisher

No idea what fish it is but the chick is hot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Also no idea what fish it is, but they are big:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

One Deroado... two honey's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Local KZN Girl with a bass... She was Miss BFSA a year or two ago...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Local KZN Girl with a bass... She was Miss BFSA a year or two ago...
> 
> View attachment 20252


Pumped!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another pic of Marjie... and fellow vaper @Robert Howes is next to me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

As its wednesday who needs fish.Sorry Rob another coffee grinder


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> As its wednesday who needs fish.Sorry Rob another coffee grinder
> View attachment 20279



I don't mind the coffee grinder too much today John!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> As its wednesday who needs fish.Sorry Rob another coffee grinder
> View attachment 20279


Tantalizing!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't mind the coffee grinder too much today John!


She must be from the states,I've never seen anyone use a grinder with the handle on that side!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Nope, it's mainly a Suf Efrikan thing to crank with the dominant side as a standard. The rest of the world believes its better to have the stronger side to be holding the rod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

huffnpuff said:


> Nope, it's mainly a Suf Efrikan thing to crank with the dominant side as a standard. The rest of the world believes its better to have the stronger side to be holding the rod



Suf Efrikans are known to adopt the easiest method to get things done. Cranking arse-about-face is a bit like stirring your tea / coffee with your dumb hand while vice-gripping the cup / mug / tin with your dominant hand to avoid it being toppled over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Grass Carp.


Mirror Carp, they're a specific strain of the common carp. Grass carp are a different species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some late evening eye candy I came across when searching for Camel Toe after the discussion the the Reflections thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Some late evening eye candy I came across when searching for Camel Toe after the discussion the the Reflections thread!
> 
> View attachment 20325
> View attachment 20326



Random- or Reflection thread  ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Random- or Reflection thread  ?



It could have been either... the words Camel Toe got me all hot and bothered!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A couple more just to get us into the mood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> A couple more just to get us into the mood!
> 
> View attachment 20329
> View attachment 20330


That looks like a better daily topic than fish

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> That looks like a better daily topic than fish



I agree, fish smells.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I agree, fish smells.


Johan I've riden a camel and I can tell you that thing stinks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Johan I've riden a camel and I can tell you that thing stinks!



Lead me not into temptation! I know the feckin road too well!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Just to swing Rob's mood in the lounge (Note:_ full volume required for best effect_):


----------



## Genosmate

Johan I just watch


johan said:


> Just to swing Rob's mood in the lounge (Note:_ full volume required for best effect_):



Johan I just watched all of that video waiting for something to happen!
Back to the CT's 
!st one ...pretty obvious
2nd one..OMG
3rd one.. do not scroll down and look at this is if you are easily disturbed,you have been warned

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Johan I just watch
> 
> Johan I just watched all of that video waiting for something to happen!
> Back to the CT's
> !st one ...pretty obvious
> 2nd one..OMG
> 3rd one.. do not scroll down and look at this is if you are easily disturbed,you have been warned
> View attachment 20361
> 
> View attachment 20362
> 
> View attachment 20363


They call that a Moose knuckle!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

Let's rather go back to Fish(-eyed)​
​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD

What a great shot! 

Anyone have a caption?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

...


----------



## huffnpuff

TylerD said:


> They call that a Moose knuckle!


Or smuggling plums

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

How about this @TylerD

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

I think she's been looking at your drip tips Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Just to swing Rob's mood in the lounge (Note:_ full volume required for best effect_):




Wow! Childhood memories @johan! This was a hit in the 50's if I'm not mistaken! Awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Saved the best for last!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow! Childhood memories @johan! This was a hit in the 50's if I'm not mistaken! Awesome!



Nope mid 60's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

It's Friday so it must be fish day (although Iam still very drawn to the pic of the lady I posted yesterday)

I

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

The one on the last pic is winking at me . I'm off to buy a catch net and help her out quickly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Theres just something about the lady in the waders

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> The one on the last pic is winking at me . I'm off to buy a catch net and help her out quickly.



The first one in the chair wants me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Oh and the handle on the reel on on the right side!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The first one in the chair wants me!


Thought so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Ok, so everybody is sorted - happy fishing guys!


----------



## LandyMan

Genosmate said:


> Theres just something about the lady in the waders


Agreed. For me it's the fact that it's the most natural looking photo of the lot


----------



## Genosmate

Rob you were right,she does want you,in fact she needs you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice Friday Babe for Robster

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She wants me! 

OK signing off for the night! Off to see Russel Peters! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> She wants me!
> 
> OK signing off for the night! Off to see Russel Peters! Can't wait!




Ah that's amazing. I love Mr Peters! Enjoy the show and let us know how it was!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

This just reads so wrong: "She wants me!  OK signing off for the night! Off to see Russel Peters! Can't wait!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DemonicBunnee

My baby is sick... Mind if I sit in the lounge while I troubleshoot?






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sure thing. Be my guest. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Holy crap, this one's hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## abdul

Morning guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

This will make up for the poor Russel Peters performance Rob - Sean Connolly at his best:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> This will make up for the poor Russel Peters performance Rob - Sean Connolly at his best:



Lol! While were on the patatoe subject. Another Connolly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

This is my morning.
Making a birthday present for mommy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> Lol! While were on the patatoe subject. Another Connolly.



Just what I was thinking @TylerD,there can be only one Connolly.Can someone tell me how to post a youtube clip please?


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Just what I was thinking @TylerD,there can be only one Connolly.Can someone tell me how to post a youtube clip please?


When you're on the movie, just copy and paste the url here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My best Billy skit - Women!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Billy's opinion on the British national anthem is priceless!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-...JQ&x-yt-cl=85114404&feature=player_detailpage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

While on the humour train this is a classic from Monty Python's Holy Grail! Real classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

John you were looking for Delrin Drip tips... @Oupa has them again!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/black-delrin-drip-tip-510/


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> John you were looking for Delrin Drip tips... @Oupa has them again!
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/black-delrin-drip-tip-510/


Thanks Rob,I emailed Benji as you suggested and he went and dug them out,ordered and on the way.Just like the driptip more than any others I've tried and I really don't come right with those big bore jobbies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

How about today is car day,not racing cars though Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> While on the humour train this is a classic from Monty Python's Holy Grail! Real classic!



I LOVE THE PYTHONS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

You will not get any dryer than Steven Wright.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> You will not get any dryer than Steven Wright.




LOL: "spunges grow in the ocean, that kills me ....." but the best: "... bought a decaffeinated coffee table ..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> This is my morning.
> Making a birthday present for mommy.
> View attachment 20510


Grandson baby sitting for us today. Only place we knew that had some stuff to keep him occupied was Grand West Casino!
And we had to lie about his age to get him onto the train with HRH.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Lol! While were on the patatoe subject. Another Connolly.



I Love this guy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I could really do with a plate of Buffalo Wings! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Local Hotty and Victoria Secret Angel... Candice Swanepoel!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goodbye Dibi! It left for the USA today to go to a new owner... I just never managed to fall in love... I think I'm just influenced by Porcupine Dust!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

No Fish Tonight - just Steam Punk












​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> No Fish Tonight - just Steam Punk
> 
> 
> View attachment 20686
> 
> 
> View attachment 20687
> 
> 
> View attachment 20688
> 
> 
> View attachment 20690
> ​


Yeah baby! Now we're talkin'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Some moore STEAMpunk












​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Now this is the very last one (my favorite):

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Now this is the very last one (my favorite):
> 
> View attachment 20701​


Tsssssss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> No Fish Tonight - just Steam Punk
> 
> 
> View attachment 20686
> 
> 
> View attachment 20687
> 
> 
> View attachment 20688
> 
> 
> View attachment 20690
> ​


Nope,prefer fish Johan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Genosmate said:


> Nope,prefer fish Johan!


I did a fairly big fish tattoo on a decent looking girl a little while ago, does that count?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> I did a fairly big fish tattoo on a decent looking girl a little while ago, does that count?



If there's more flesh than fish, of coarse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooooo I like that... actually quite a lot... and there are a few of them that want me!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just did a Google search on Steam Punk Girls and I see it's a real thing! Yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Nope,prefer fish Johan!



Apologies, I know you like them fishy


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> If there's more flesh than fish, of coarse


There is some flesh, but a whole lot more fish.... spent many many hours on that f..f... um... fish


----------



## Genosmate

Here's the fish,me and some mates 40 miles offshore with some tiddlers getting a photo for one of our sponsors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> There is some flesh, but a whole lot more fish.... spent many many hours on that f..f... um... fish



We need a pic of the fish then, that will satisfy at least @Genosmate's craving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> We need a pic of the fish then, that will satisfy at least @Genosmate's craving.


Will see what I can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

BumbleBee said:


> Will see what I can do


I want to see fish (or flesh) please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee

With all those steam punk hotties this thread is getting totally "out of hand" 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here we go, a little fishy... this was a cover-up of a pretty huge mess, worked on it for 2 years so far. There is more to it but this is all I'm gonna show you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Here we go, a little fishy... this was a cover-up of a pretty huge mess, worked on it for 2 years so far. There is more to it but this is all I'm gonna show you
> 
> View attachment 20712



Fantastic job @BumbleBee, that looks brilliant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

@BumbleBee That does look awesome. I have always been a sucker for the Japanese fish tats.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Apologies in advance @Genosmate, but its *Girl Mechanics* tonight (no fish, sorry):










​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Very indeed @johan.


Here's an oldie. Although worth a special mention.

Alison Carrol as Tomb Raider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Apologies in advance @Genosmate, but its *Girl Mechanics* tonight (no fish, sorry):
> 
> View attachment 20754
> 
> 
> View attachment 20755
> 
> 
> View attachment 20756
> 
> 
> View attachment 20757​


Eish! is that a specially made trolley in the second pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Hotrod day!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan

Wednesday Night is Chinese Night













PS: again no fish @Genosmate​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo I like Chinese!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Wednesday Night is Chinese Night
> 
> View attachment 20832
> 
> 
> View attachment 20833
> 
> 
> View attachment 20834
> 
> 
> View attachment 20835
> 
> 
> PS: again no fish @Genosmate​


Here's chinese and a fish Johan.
Winner winner......that don't work really does it Rob
Oh and it's not Wednesday anymore,not my fault,Eskom cut me off last night the ******s!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

How about we do Latin America today,they catch nice fish all over there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If I go to Latin America I won't be thinking too much about fish!


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> If I go to Latin America I won't be thinking too much about fish!


best go brazil or Argentina for these fish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

abdul said:


> best go brazil or Argentina for these fish.


Florida looks OK too
Oh and Rob check out the video on this link by Jimmy Houston "3 bass one cast"!
http://youviewed.com/tag/fishing/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip I love Florida too! 

I have watched that clip many times! It's a dream catch!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I love Florida too!
> 
> I have watched that clip many times! It's a dream catch!


Agree and that lady on the boat might be a good catch for someone too
I'm signing off now because the useless *************s from Eskom are shutting me down any minute!


----------



## johan

Signing off now - hopefully I will reconnect from the land of clones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Signing off now - hopefully I will reconnect from the land of clones.


Have fun @johan


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Signing off now - hopefully I will reconnect from the land of clones.


Enjoy Johan.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Signing off now - hopefully I will reconnect from the land of clones.


Yip. all the best @johan.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Signing off now - hopefully I will reconnect from the land of clones.



Take pictures of hot Chinese tarts!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Take pictures of hot Chinese tarts!


bring some back even

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Thanks, all work no play makes me a dull boy - will definitely try and fulfil your whishes, but @BumbleBee will you take good care of them?

via Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Thanks, all work no play makes me a dull boy - will definitely try and fulfil your whishes, but @BumbleBee will you take good care of them?
> 
> via Tapatalk




of course


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Guunie

What is the theme today?


----------



## Genosmate

Guunie said:


> What is the theme today?


Well as you mentioned it why don't you decide


----------



## Guunie

Lederhosen busting oktoberfest girls maybe?


----------



## Guunie

Like so maybe?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Russian?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## abdul

TylerD said:


> Russian?
> 
> View attachment 20909
> View attachment 20910
> View attachment 20911
> View attachment 20912
> View attachment 20913
> View attachment 20914


i see them russians in 2018


----------



## Guunie

Another elegant German lady

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Russian?
> 
> View attachment 20909
> View attachment 20910
> View attachment 20911
> View attachment 20912
> View attachment 20913
> View attachment 20914

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

My two favorite things.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Girls and beer,I remember,that's what I was chasing for so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> My two favorite things.....
> 
> View attachment 20920
> 
> View attachment 20918
> 
> View attachment 20921
> 
> View attachment 20919


Either we have similar tastes or visit the same websites

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> Either we have similar tastes or visit the same websites


That's so funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

TylerD said:


> That's so funny!


Or both know how to use Google properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

One for the owner of the lounge.The Russian lady I believe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Genosmate said:


> One for the owner of the lounge.The Russian lady I believe
> View attachment 20925


These ladies are definitely not 91% Russians, 100% Baby!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> One for the owner of the lounge.The Russian lady I believe



Much more my style... she wants me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Genosmate said:


> One for the owner of the lounge.The Russian lady I believe
> View attachment 20925



who be she? she locked eyes with me! she waiting for me till 2018 she say


----------



## Genosmate

Accordin


abdul said:


> who be she? she locked eyes with me! she waiting for me till 2018 she say


according to pinterest or whatever its called,it's Maria Sharapova


----------



## abdul

Genosmate said:


> Accordin
> 
> according to pinterest or whatever its called,it's Maria Sharapova


no way , i noticed now only. hubba hubba


----------



## Genosmate

Nearly forgot.Its friday so it must be fish.Look closely this bikini is made with Stren fishing line.There are other pics where the line is more visible,not sure I should post them


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nearly forgot.Its friday so it must be fish.Look closely this bikini is made with Stren fishing line.There are other pics where the line is more visible,not sure I should post them



Don't stop now... She pretty much wants me too!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't stop now... She pretty much wants me too!


Ok Rob,but I don't know whats going to break first,the line or me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now I recognise her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Earlier today I posted in another thread in which I suggested that Eskom are ****** ***less, but wait,are they?
Maybe I'm being too hasty!
As my wife and LO are away on a local camping trip with the school and I have time on my hands I decided to try and make a black SL door become shiny during the load shedding.
Well the power goes off and my garage is like Aladdin's cave so I must have some paint stripper,only to find I don't,so I try other things which don't work and decide I don't want to spend an hour rubbing some sort of grit over the door only to be left with black paint in the holes,OK I'll make other things shiny then



Now what!
Well,earlier today I looked at the Nuppin thread and looked at Yianniki's pics of coils and Silver's dual coil on the Nuppin.
OK so I've got Delrin dip tips ( I'm not getting blisters on the lips like Silver) and I've got some of that fluffy white stuff Rob sent me.
But I don't really want low sub ohm dual coils because I hate them (I'm thirsty lets get something,no tea!OK I'll have some wine as its well after lunchtime).
Well after much twisting of wire and getting the coils in place (I only have 28g wire) I've managed to get a dual coil set up at 0.65 ohm's,thread the furry white stuff through and ..................Well it's very,very,very nice.
So are Eskom really as****** useless as I set out to suggest in the beginning?
The answer is yes,because on my third trip to the dark fridge to fill my glass I realise that theres a big shopping list held fast to the door by a magnet(I'm supposed to do this today) but I've now had two big glasses of wine so I'm not driving!
I may have to resort to low carb pasta ( banting perhaps,wine being the exception) ......I May have discovered dual coils in the Nuppin but Eskom are not getting the credit for that.
But because my local pizzarias are not familiar with cauli base and I have to to have low carb bacon sandwiches or worse still that no carb pasta stuff.........Then sorry to say Eskom are still **************SS ************'s.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love it! Good post @Genosmate!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Because you like Rayon at last John let's have a hot chick in a Rayon dress!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Because you like Rayon at last John let's have a hot chick in a Rayon dress!
> 
> View attachment 21002
> View attachment 21003


Yeah, I'd vape that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more chicks in Rayon outfits! 







PS: Most of them if not all Want me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Apparently this is also rayon,I would have to re wick pretty often if....................oh well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob,I know you don't approve of banting talk in the lounge but check this
http://anthonycolpo.com/sorry-diet-gurus-swiss-italian-women-are-the-slimmest-in-europe/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Rob,I know you don't approve of banting talk in the lounge but check this
> http://anthonycolpo.com/sorry-diet-gurus-swiss-italian-women-are-the-slimmest-in-europe/



We can let this infraction go...


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> We can let this infraction go...


Understood Rob,but you must realise any fine imposed will be subject to me receiving a summons.
Forum posts surely cannot be construed as receipt because of those useless ***********ds at Eskom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Earlier today I posted in another thread in which I suggested that Eskom are ****** ***less, but wait,are they?
> Maybe I'm being too hasty!
> As my wife and LO are away on a local camping trip with the school and I have time on my hands I decided to try and make a black SL door become shiny during the load shedding.
> Well the power goes off and my garage is like Aladdin's cave so I must have some paint stripper,only to find I don't,so I try other things which don't work and decide I don't want to spend an hour rubbing some sort of grit over the door only to be left with black paint in the holes,OK I'll make other things shiny then
> View attachment 21001
> 
> 
> Now what!
> Well,earlier today I looked at the Nuppin thread and looked at Yianniki's pics of coils and Silver's dual coil on the Nuppin.
> OK so I've got Delrin dip tips ( I'm not getting blisters on the lips like Silver) and I've got some of that fluffy white stuff Rob sent me.
> But I don't really want low sub ohm dual coils because I hate them (I'm thirsty lets get something,no tea!OK I'll have some wine as its well after lunchtime).
> Well after much twisting of wire and getting the coils in place (I only have 28g wire) I've managed to get a dual coil set up at 0.65 ohm's,thread the furry white stuff through and ..................Well it's very,very,very nice.
> So are Eskom really as****** useless as I set out to suggest in the beginning?
> The answer is yes,because on my third trip to the dark fridge to fill my glass I realise that theres a big shopping list held fast to the door by a magnet(I'm supposed to do this today) but I've now had two big glasses of wine so I'm not driving!
> I may have to resort to low carb pasta ( banting perhaps,wine being the exception) ......I May have discovered dual coils in the Nuppin but Eskom are not getting the credit for that.
> But because my local pizzarias are not familiar with cauli base and I have to to have low carb bacon sandwiches or worse still that no carb pasta stuff.........Then sorry to say Eskom are still **************SS ************'s.
> Enjoy.



Awesome post @Genosmate
Glad you like the nuppin with the duals. I should have gone for your setup first
What juice were you vaping in it?


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Awesome post @Genosmate
> Glad you like the nuppin with the duals. I should have gone for your setup first
> What juice were you vaping in it?


Yesterday I vaped the remnants of some Digby's Gunpowder (I think it was 6mg nic),this morning some Bombies BOC which is 6mg.Not too keen on the Bombies both the BOC and the Nana Cream leave me with a very dry mouth,just wanted to give them both another try but I don't think I'll use this one again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I trust you boys will look after the Lounge while I'm away for a few days?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I enjoy Paris's music and her face and body! She does in fact want me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And let's finish the weekend with a perennial favourite! Anna Kournikova!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , we will look after the lounge while you are away
Have a great safe trip and send us a pic or two from wherever you are!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Right...Rob's away so I'm talking sport

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I might be away but I like sport. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sharks (girls) rule!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Right...Rob's away so I'm talking sport
> View attachment 21171


Like "R"!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Like "R"!



You have R and I'll take S. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> You have R and I'll take S.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Thats greedy theres two of them


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Thats greedy theres two of them



Good point. I'll choose the first one only then. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Genosmate

Jeez check the stormers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Jeez check the stormers
> View attachment 21173


Vooruitstrewend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yay! Robs away!We can get away with all sorts now.







Now to figure out how to get this place in a mess so OCD can have fun when he returns.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm watching you children from afar. But the pictures are good so you are all safe for now. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm watching you children from afar. But the pictures are good so you are all safe for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Hi Rob,yep behaving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Nearly forgot,its Friday so it has to be fish day,Rob if you sort of squint then it could be a bass

Theres a fair chance she wants someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Theres a fair chance she wants someone.



She most certainly does indeed!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> She most certainly does indeed!


Thought so,and I'm sure its a small mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For all you Stargate fans (and I'm one of them) here is the beautiful Amanda Tapping aka Major Samantha Carter for your edification and delight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Big Sg1 fan here


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Guunie

Best valentines day present ever! You the man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jennifer wants me! (Just for the record)!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Tickets booked! Getting to fulfill a life long bucket list item on my US trip later this year! Seeing Olivia Newton John in Las Vegas Baby!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and Britney is in the same hotel I am staying at! Planet Hollywood Las Vegas Baby!


----------



## Genosmate

Viva Las Vegas .....Not likely I got married there once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Its Friday so it must be fish......It's a bass.


----------



## Alex

Some Brooklyn Decker from my new favourite show


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Some Brooklyn Decker from my new favourite show



Brooklyn is so very HOT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about some delicious Avril on this chilly Sunday night?


----------



## Genosmate

Nice,but can she catch fish I wonder


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nice,but can she catch fish I wonder



Doesn't really matter to me!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> How about some delicious Avril on this chilly Sunday night?
> 
> View attachment 21866
> View attachment 21867
> View attachment 21868
> View attachment 21869


Finely sculpted nose that!


----------



## Genosmate

Suppose not but if she can make bait unfortunately for her I'm in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Finely sculpted nose that!


Just noticed but I think you are dead right Andre.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Finely sculpted nose that!



She has something special! The nose and the Steel Blue eyes.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> She has something special! The nose and the Steel Blue eyes.


Maybe both from the same surgeon


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## LandyMan

Genosmate said:


> I think we need to keep it real
> View attachment 21887


Looks like a Harties Baber

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

LandyMan said:


> Looks like a Harties Baber


Genosmate likes him some fishes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Barf Bag required!


----------



## Genosmate

TylerD said:


> Genosmate likes him some fishes.


Thanks @TylerD,now I think I know what a Harties Baber is


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Barf Bag required!


Bet she's a good kisser though,probably suck a mans face clean off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Genosmate you are on the slippery road to a large fine... 




Oh and just remember your prize hasn't yet been packed up for shipping yet... putting very ugly chicks and pictures of stinking dogs in the lounge is pretty much a no no... 

This is more like what we are after!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

Thank you for restoring equilibrium

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> @Genosmate you are on the slippery road to a large fine...
> 
> View attachment 21980
> 
> 
> Oh and just remember your prize hasn't yet been packed up for shipping yet... putting very ugly chicks and pictures of stinking dogs in the lounge is pretty much a no no...
> 
> This is more like what we are after!
> 
> View attachment 21981
> View attachment 21982
> View attachment 21983


I'd better grovel and quick,just for you Rob
But if you look at my OP again I'm pretty sure the cat likes that lady with the lips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I'd better grovel and quick,just for you Rob
> But if you look at my OP again I'm pretty sure the cat likes that lady with the lips
> View attachment 21985



Oh wow! Great shot of Maria! What a stunner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Great shot of Maria! What a stunner!


Wonder if a Psychotherapist would place some meaning to the Eiffel Tower being in the same picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some chicken wings today! Not sure Anthea will want chicken thou... 

I don't mind travelling to the Far East...




Or Florida...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ECIGSSA

Far East for sure. Nothing like some tight everywhere erm I mean tight breasted chicken wings


----------



## Genosmate

But if you like fish you have to go to The Tilted Kilt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Love this chair

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Love this chair



Wow! Now that is a stunning chair! I really want a chair like that! What a classic chair! Also nice pair of shoes as well! Great post @Alex!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

What chair

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

Its Friday,heres a nice Bass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Genosmate said:


> I think we need to keep it real
> View attachment 21887



This should be a fine-able offense!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jos

Thats a Redfish but still a nice (B)ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/B]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you guys haven't watched the new Victoria Secret Swimsuit edition then you need to do so... the girls are just so beautiful! And there is one that really caught my eye... Behati Prinsloo... and she hails from Grootfontein in Nam! And what's more is she is now married to Adam Levine from Maroon 5!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

I just love them innocent looks! Never thought I would consider going to Grootfontein again in my life.

PS. can one of the A&M team please be so kind and delete that feckin 2 photos of the "keep it real ..." transvestite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I just love them innocent looks! Never thought I would consider going to Grootfontein again in my life.
> 
> PS. can one of the A&M team please be so kind and delete that feckin 2 photos of the "keep it real ..." transvestite.



I spent 6 months in Grootfontein and I just wonder if I she wasn't one of the little girls I was guarding when we escorted the kids to school every day!

Transvestite is history!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Only spend a couple of nights at the "deurgangs kamp" in Grootfontein - only saw "troepe" and some Herero's during those times. The Prinsloo beauty might just have been one of those little girls.


----------



## Silver

I doubt it @johan and @Rob Fisher , Behati was probably just a naughty sparkle in her parents' eyes at that time  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> I doubt it @johan and @Rob Fisher , Behati was probably just a naughty sparkle in her parents' eyes at that time  lol



You're right Silver - we talking give-or-take 30 years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I spent 6 months in Grootfontein and I just wonder if I she wasn't one of the little girls I was guarding when we escorted the kids to school every day!
> 
> Transvestite is history!


At least this post is only being hidden,mine got wiped out

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I doubt it @johan and @Rob Fisher , Behati was probably just a naughty sparkle in her parents' eyes at that time  lol



Hi Ho you are indeed correct... in fact she was a Twinkle in her parents eye some 14-15 years after we left the war zone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Not a shiny REO but a shiny in RIO,and that bloke really shouldn't be using his left fist to help lift the lady like that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

new MAN tools -

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/outdoors/tools/leatherman-tread-wearable-multi-tool.asp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good afternoon Miranda Kerr!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

More of Miranda!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Its Friday so.........and I'm sure this is a Bass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Its Friday so.........and I'm sure this is a Bass!
> View attachment 22578



It is a type of bass yes... it's a Peacock Bass... found in South America predominantly... and of late in the canals of Miami!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Its Friday so.........and I'm sure this is a Bass!
> View attachment 22578



Don't we just all love the "B" in Bass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a type of bass yes... it's a Peacock Bass... found in South America predominantly... and of late in the canals of Miami!


Its a nice fish but my eyes wander a bit


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Its a nice fish but my eyes wander a bit



Yes mine too... I can't quite work out the lure she is using!


----------



## Jos

Looks like a double breasted hula popper

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes mine too... I can't quite work out the lure she is using!


Exactly like me,either great minds think alike or there is some other explanation.


----------



## Genosmate

Jos said:


> Looks like a double breasted hula popper


Is that the lure?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good evening Nina!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Some military girls (check Brazil's fighter pilot, Ukraine, Serbia & Finland):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to join the Brazilian air force!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Look at the eyes of this beautiful Serbian!

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Ooo some more



Looks like an Irish flash



Russian



Ukrainian



A beaut! but doubt that she will pass inspection​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## abdul

l'o'l Iran

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Right it's nearly Friday and you know what that means........
Just to prove I'm in touch with my feminine side and especially for lady visitors to the lounge......


I'm off now before I get slaughtered

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g

haha!


----------



## Rob Fisher

You do realise I'm going to have to delete this... this is a fineable offence of note @Genosmate! 

I need some eye bleach!

Maybe Avril will help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I'm off now before I get slaughtered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's get this train back on the rails!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

: 197079, member: 290"]Let's get this train back on the rails!

View attachment 22894
[/QUOTE]

She is very pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> You do realise I'm going to have to delete this... this is a fineable offence of note @Genosmate!
> 
> I need some eye bleach!
> 
> Maybe Avril will help!
> 
> View attachment 22887
> View attachment 22888
> View attachment 22889


No,surely this guy need a fine,not me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> No,surely this guy need a fine,not me.



You are ungovernable!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back on track once more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> You are ungovernable!





Rob Fisher said:


> Back on track once more...
> View attachment 22896


Yep, 114kg (Banting rules),1.88 m tall,53 years old,mohawk,large diamond earing,tattoo,will pay any and all fines on receipt of summons and I don't give a ............Oh and I'm a very nice guy really.
We really must cater for the ladies though


Oh OK then,this is more my style

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Geez and I thought this was a Gentlemen's Lounge - I vote for barring @Genosmate to post any photos of males here again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

I am with you on that one @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

She agrees

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Genosmate said:


> Right it's nearly Friday and you know what that means........
> Just to prove I'm in touch with my feminine side and especially for lady visitors to the lounge......
> View attachment 22886
> 
> I'm off now before I get slaughtered



Ooooeeeeee kyk daai boudjies 

Waars my vistok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Ooooeeeeee kyk daai boudjies
> 
> Waars my vistok


Gebruik sommer sy stok.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Local is lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Best video ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Geez and I thought this was a Gentlemen's Lounge - I vote for barring @Genosmate to post any photos of males here again!


Normal service is resumed
I need to get crew like these....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Doutzen Kroes: She wants me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that is PURE CLASS! Mmmmm!


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Before @Genosmate turns bufty again, here are 2015's top 10 sexiest women of the world (http://itsgr9.com/top-10-sexiest-girls-in-the-world):
PS. No.1 a South African nogal!
















No. 5 to 1 to follow 






​


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

9,8,5,3 and 1 all want me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Guunie

@Rob...mind of I take 9...she wants me more


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guunie said:


> @Rob...mind of I take 9...she wants me more



Sure! The other will keep me busy for at least 4 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 minutes


Just 4 ?!?!?!?!

@Rob Fisher i am sure there is pills for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heather Locklear... a favourite from wayback!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Heather is like a good red wine. Getting better with age

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hottest Woman Alive...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy St Patrick's Day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

*Happy St Paddy's everyone!*




​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

PS: after too many pints​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

St Paddys is over and headaches are wearing off

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

No fish but its nearly friday so theres water or ready for the water at least.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good evening Madam!


----------



## Philip

Here is one for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really feel like some Buffalo Wings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I really feel like some Buffalo Wings!
> 
> View attachment 23364


I'm not eating that if it makes my legs shiny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In anticipation of one of the twins arriving in the Vape Cave tomorrow I would like to introduce the twins they are named after! 

Mariana and Camila Davalos! Mariana has stayed home in Knysna and Camila is on her way to Durbs!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more of the Twins!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

The last pic has some lipstick - looks seriously suspect to me .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> The last pic has some lipstick - looks seriously suspect to me .


Call that lipstick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Call that lipstick
> View attachment 23612



Now that is feckin nasty - A & M kindly delete this shite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> Call that lipstick
> View attachment 23612


Monica Lewinsky must be her roll model

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

You okes must calm down a bit thats Sly's mum we are talking about here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> You okes must calm down a bit thats Sly's mum we are talking about here!



Were not here to look at Sly or his fugly mom! There is a serious fine for derailing a good topic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> You okes must calm down a bit thats Sly's mum we are talking about here!


My sympathy


----------



## Genosmate

Careful:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Careful:
> View attachment 23614



​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> View attachment 23615​


I can feel a fine coming

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let get back on track with an old favorite!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And whenever John posts an ugly picture I go see @kimbo's Mind the gap pic which I think is possibly the best ever posted in the Lounge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Let get back on track with an old favorite!
> 
> View attachment 23616


No fish,or maybe even lips for Johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Thanks, at last some sanity prevail.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> And whenever John posts an ugly picture I go see @kimbo's Mind the gap pic which I think is possibly the best ever posted in the Lounge!


Ugly?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Ugly?



Yes as in more ugly than a horses arse... now I have to go back through the lounge and nuke all those horse pictures! They are not allowed in the Lounge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes as in more ugly than a horses arse... now I have to go back through the lounge and nuke all those horse pictures! They are not allowed in the Lounge!



Neigh,is this allowed


----------



## Genosmate

Genosmate said:


> Neigh,is this allowed
> 
> View attachment 23619


Not sure but if you don't ask you might not ever get

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Terminator! Summer Glau!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Hot Terminator! Summer Glau!
> 
> View attachment 23677


I thought the Terminator was Arnie where does she fit in?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I thought the Terminator was Arnie where does she fit in?



She was the Terminator in the Sarah Connor Chronicles... a TV series which was an off shoot of the movies! She is so hot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Nice topic!






​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> She was the Terminator in the Sarah Connor Chronicles... a TV series which was an off shoot of the movies! She is so hot!


Sarah Connor? you must remember I'm technically challenged and I'm still watching in black and white on a curved screen,but wait I see they have brought those curved screens back but they bent them the opposite way to mine.
Progress,I don't think so,20 years on and all they can do is add colour and bend the glass in a different direction

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Nice topic!
> 
> View attachment 23679
> 
> 
> View attachment 23680
> 
> ​


Oh the second one has such nice guns

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Watkykjy have a weekly Ske (kappie op die e) re met skietgoed. (Girls with guns)

Here's some of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

For @thekeeperza

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

TylerD said:


> Watkykjy have a weekly Ske (kappie op die e) re met skietgoed. (Girls with guns)



No.2 would be super-accurate. Dit lyk of sy dooierus vat.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Just for cat lovers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Just for cat lovers
> 
> View attachment 23727


Lol, that is a pussycat!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to find her when I visit the USA later this year!




I think she wants me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And talking of things Red Indian... let me introduce you to Red Dog... he sits in my Boat House aka Man Cave and looks after my boat!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful Sunday and time for a beautiful girl! Hello Jennifer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

See there is general consensus on ECF that @Rob Fisher's Camilla and Avril2 are the most beautiful metal Reos ever seen. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> See there is general consensus on ECF that @Rob Fisher's Camilla and Avril2 are the most beautiful metal Reos ever seen. Congrats!



Yip it's so awesome that people appreciate the beauty of the 2 girls! I often just sit and look at them (and then vape on them)! There is something special about intrinsic value and both of the REO's have that it spades... both were labour of loves and took a lot of time and effort... I have to say I really do appreciate the finer things in life and Avril 2 and Camila are both fine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> See there is general consensus on ECF that @Rob Fisher's Camilla and Avril2 are the most beautiful metal Reos ever seen. Congrats!



Wow that is absolutely amazing! 
Thanks for sharing that @Andre

Congrats @Rob Fisher - SA was always firmly on the Reo global map - but now we are even more well known thanks to Camila and Avril2. 

Well done @hands and @Genosmate - i am very proud of you guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Raslin

Saw this t shirt and thought of @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It could be for me if I did Carp fishing... but only do bass. 

Fixed you photo to avoid anymore need for a neckbrace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thought for the day...

I wonder how many vendors realise how many sales they lose by not having a simple page with their juices and the descriptions done so you can see what the juice is about without having to click eight million times to find out! 

Also large graphic backgrounds really suck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK after that nappy rash post it's time to calm down and get an eyeful of the stunning Juliana Martins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thought for the day...
> 
> I wonder how many vendors realise how many sales they lose by not having a simple page with their juices and the descriptions done so you can see what the juice is about without having to click eight million times to find out!
> 
> Also large graphic backgrounds really suck!



I have tried to spread this word over the months Rob
I agree with you

One page, with all the juices and a short description of the flavour for each


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I have tried to spread this word over the months Rob
> I agree with you
> 
> One page, with all the juices and a short description of the flavour for each



I know! 

You would think that when the esteemed Hi Ho took the effort to make a suggestion for increased sales that they would take it to heart!

I get the fact that a name like Strawberry Milkshake is no long cool and they have to make up a fancy name like Zeus's Thunder or Thors Sack, but the very least they could do is give us an Hi Ho One pager bottom line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> I know!
> 
> You would think that when the esteemed Hi Ho took the effort to make a suggestion for increased sales that they would take it to heart!
> 
> I get the fact that a name like Strawberry Milkshake is no long cool and they have to make up a fancy name like Zeus's Thunder or Thors Sack, but the very least they could do is give us an Hi Ho One pager bottom line!


Lol. My flavours are too boring. Apple is apple 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> Lol. My flavours are too boring. Apple is apple



That certainly works for me!


----------



## daveza

So who do I complain to ?

I came here to see pics of Rob's lounge and all I find is images of hot nubile chicks !


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> So who do I complain to ?
> 
> I came here to see pics of Rob's lounge and all I find is images of hot nubile chicks !



Sorry @daveza here we go... the first pictures of Rob's Lounge in Rob's Lounge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daveza

Much better thank you.

Why do you have your own lounge on TV, and you really should paint those ornaments sometime.

PS: Now 18 hours without a stinkie so be nice.

PPS: Do you have pics of your lounge with some hot nubile chicks in it ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We apologise for the break in transmission of the normal program... it was due to a Capetonian who is 18 hours stinky free causing trouble!

We now resume our normal program with the very beautiful Avril Lavigne!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Geez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

daveza said:


> Much better thank you.
> 
> Why do you have your own lounge on TV, and you really should paint those ornaments sometime.
> 
> PS: Now 18 hours without a stinkie so be nice.
> 
> PPS: Do you have pics of your lounge with some hot nubile chicks in it ?



I can't help myself, but I have to lay a wind egg:

TV Monitors does reflect light, especially when switched off.
Not all people like to paint their ornaments like this:




PS. congratulations with the 18 hours so far, it seems the withdrawal is quite tough on you, just take it minute by minute.

Before your previous post, Rob's lounge was fully occupied with nubile chicks, I think they ran away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Not all people like to paint their ornaments like this:
> 
> View attachment 24207



Yes tell him Ω @johan! 

Plus @daveza those are Boogie Wowser's ornaments and I'm gonna tell her you were ugly about her ornaments!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daveza

They are the most amazing unpainted ornaments I have ever seen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Some practicing pics (to paint or colour-in, you choose)





​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know it's Easter coming up but I wish it was Xmas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher if you dont like bunny music just turn the sound down. Something nice to start the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher if you dont like bunny music just turn the sound down. Something nice to start the day



I like the (s)trumpets!


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher if you dont like bunny music just turn the sound down. Something nice to start the day




I liked everything about the video! Even the music!


----------



## johan

Oooo! .... daai mooi rooi lippies en die boudjies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> Thought for the day...
> 
> I wonder how many vendors realise how many sales they lose by not having a simple page with their juices and the descriptions done so you can see what the juice is about without having to click eight million times to find out!
> 
> Also large graphic backgrounds really suck!



This is a pet hate of mine too. I have resorted to opening up multiple tabs, one for each tab and then add to cart from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> This is a pet hate of mine too. I have resorted to opening up multiple tabs, one for each tab and then add to cart from there.



I used to do that but now I get so irritable that I just leave...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I love Cops

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

If only our cops all looked like that @johan!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> We apologise for the break in transmission of the normal program... it was due to a Capetonian who is 18 hours stinky free causing trouble!
> 
> We now resume our normal program with the very beautiful Avril Lavigne!
> 
> View attachment 24198
> View attachment 24199
> View attachment 24200
> View attachment 24201


Oh no another one.What TV show is she in oh Lord of the Dremmel?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would love to have been at Emperor's `palace over the last few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Oh no another one.What TV show is she in oh Lord of the Dremmel?



Avril Lavigne is a pop singer... and she is rather hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Wow! it will take me less than an hour to get there at a civil speed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril Lavigne is a pop singer... and she is rather hot.


Ah........I'll have to get one of those radiograms and listen out for her

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

sigh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Why am I not a photographer, I sincerely missed a profession?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Miss Hooters International 2014 Janet Layug

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Easter!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

I was thinking, you guys might like this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> I was thinking, you guys might like this...




Thanks @annemarievdh I did enjoy it.. the girl with the black hair is beautiful! So are the others but the one is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> I was thinking, you guys might like this...



Thx @annemarievdh that Nirvana song has plenty awesome memories for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> Thx @annemarievdh that Nirvana song has plenty awesome memories for me



Jip for me 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's ease into the long weekend with Kate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

Jeez that certainly is an itsy bitsi teeni weeni bikini........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Can't believe I missed the hooters comp,


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Now this is fishing!!!




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing playing on My MacBook... This what I wanted for Easter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing playing on My MacBook... This what I wanted for Easter!
> 
> View attachment 24645


Hope she came with some Easter eggs skipper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> Hope she came with some Easter eggs skipper



She did not... but if she had really arrived Easter Eggs would not have been on my mind! 

PS Easter Eggs are on my mind now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing playing on My MacBook... This what I wanted for Easter!
> 
> View attachment 24645



Geez I don't know how to rate this?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

For the sake of cleanliness 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Lack of fish in the lounge lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going back to 2005! I was in the Vodacom box at the Durban July! Miss South Africa was there! Oh my word she was beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Going back to 2005! I was in the Vodacom box at the Durban July! Miss South Africa was there! Oh my word she was beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 24913
> View attachment 24914
> View attachment 24915
> View attachment 24916
> View attachment 24917



I'm sure she still is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I'm sure she still is.


Is it the one in the suit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Sorry @Genosmate, no one in a suit for you or any fish . Lisa Madden Miss Ireland 2015:




​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Sorry @Genosmate, no one in a suit for you or any fish . Lisa Madden Miss Ireland 2015:
> 
> View attachment 24927
> 
> 
> ​


Jeez she is pretty Johan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Miss Ireland 2012 was not too shabby either Johan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

French nickers are just beyond sexy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite animated GIF's and then a favourite new picture! Yes that is my Fibre Optic Router and installation is happening as we speak... 40mb's Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Winner winner @Rob Fisher !!
All the best with it


----------



## Paulie

congrats man! now she can bounce quickly lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Fibre line in and operational all the way to the Kloof exchange... now they need to pay in the exchange... so looks like only tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nearly there @Rob Fisher - holding thumbs for you - i know how much trouble youve had with your ADSL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow the cold weather has arrived in Durbs! Watching TV with my kittens!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

Who wants to go fishing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Jos said:


> Who wants to go fishing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She for sure knows how to hold a rod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> View attachment 25429
> 
> 
> Who wants to go fishing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let me put it this way... I want to be on the boat...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jos

Thx for fixing the pic @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

It's Friday and its Beer-O'clock in Pretoria ...... all problems solved



​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Catherine matures like good red wine:










​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is so beautiful! One of the most beautiful women in the world! She really wants me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> She is so beautiful! One of the most beautiful women in the world! She really wants me!



Geez I want to hit agree, but then I saw: "She reallywants me"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

An old favourite of mine! Anna Kournikova! She just posted this picture for me on her FB page!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> An old favourite of mine! Anna Kournikova! She just posted this picture for me on her FB page!
> 
> View attachment 25514


She wants you Rob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> An old favourite of mine! Anna Kournikova! She just posted this picture for me on her FB page!
> 
> View attachment 25514


Russian bride incoming for the harem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

On this overcast and rather chilly Sunday I thought we could have some beautiful faces to warm our hearts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> On this overcast and rather chilly Sunday I thought we could have some beautiful faces to warm our hearts!
> 
> View attachment 25524
> View attachment 25525
> View attachment 25526
> View attachment 25527
> View attachment 25528
> View attachment 25529
> View attachment 25530
> View attachment 25531
> View attachment 25532
> View attachment 25533


I think that second girl is one of the most beautiful women in the world. She plays in the movie girl next door.


----------



## Riaz

VapeSnow said:


> I think that second girl is one of the most beautiful women in the world. She plays in the movie girl next door.


Elisha Cuthbert

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> I think that second girl is one of the most beautiful women in the world. She plays in the movie girl next door.



Yip... that's Elisha Cuthbert... she is indeed rather hot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> On this overcast and rather chilly Sunday I thought we could have some beautiful faces to warm our hearts!
> 
> View attachment 25524
> View attachment 25525
> View attachment 25526
> View attachment 25527
> View attachment 25528
> View attachment 25529
> View attachment 25530
> View attachment 25531
> View attachment 25532
> View attachment 25533


One of them could be Charlize Theron as for the rest,I have no clue


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> One of them could be Charlize Theron as for the rest,I have no clue



Drew Barrymore, Elisha Cuthbert, No idea, Amber Heard, No idea, Charlize Theron, Kiera Knightly, Taylor Swift, Can never remember her name, Gwyneth Paltrow!

Now put on some shoes and go out into the world and watch a movie or two!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Drew Barrymore, Elisha Cuthbert, No idea, Amber Heard, No idea, Charlize Theron, Kiera Knightly, Taylor Swift, Can never remember her name, Gwyneth Paltrow!
> 
> Now put on some shoes and go out into the world and watch a movie or two!


I was right its Charlize!
If I manage to sort the Netflix I'll know them all.
Shoes ; No point unless I leave the island

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Drew Barrymore, Elisha Cuthbert, No idea, Amber Heard, No idea, Charlize Theron, Kiera Knightly, Taylor Swift, Can never remember her name, Gwyneth Paltrow!
> 
> Now put on some shoes and go out into the world and watch a movie or two!


If I remember correctly the one before Charlize is Alizee, French singer. Here is one of her songs:

The one after Taylor is Mena Suvari, she started in American Beauty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> If I remember correctly the one before Charlize is Alizee, French singer. Here is one of her songs:
> 
> The one after Taylor is Mena Suvari, she started in American Beauty




Ya that's them!!!


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> If I remember correctly the one before Charlize is Alizee, French singer. Here is one of her songs:
> 
> The one after Taylor is Mena Suvari, she started in American Beauty




Oi-vey! she can come and sing anytime on my table - une fille adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> If I remember correctly the one before Charlize is Alizee, French singer. Here is one of her songs:
> 
> The one after Taylor is Mena Suvari, she started in American Beauty



Ooh, Alizee is stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think it's time to go to the beach again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, @Rob Fisher - you on the beach early!
Are you going fooshing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol, @Rob Fisher - you on the beach early!
> Are you going fooshing?



I wish Hi Ho... I'm as sick as a dog with a really bad sore throat... went to bed so early and woke up coughing at 3am so got up to clear the red dot on the forums and then went back to bed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish Hi Ho... I'm as sick as a dog with a really bad sore throat... went to bed so early and woke up coughing at 3am so got up to clear the red dot on the forums and then went back to bed...



Shame Rob - get well soon!

Pure dedication on your part though - to get the red dot away so early in the morning...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to learn to speak French!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

The only French words you need to know Rob are: "couche avec moi"


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> The only French words you need to know Rob are: "couche avec moi"



100% @johan 

Elle veut que je!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @johan
> 
> Elle veut que je!



He-he, yes they all want you .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Ya that's them!!!


@Rob Fisher i like this beter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Random Hot Chicks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry for some buffalo wings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Most vape gear are manufactured in China (don't ask)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

China's Barbie Doll​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Most if not all of them want me @johan!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Chick!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , I may have to invoke special rule 34 subsection 3 - to impose a fine on the fines master for posting such a horrible picture!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Go away! a woman not kissable is not a woman .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I knew I was going to get into trouble for this last one... Ok how about a nice change of pace... I trust I'm no longer in the poo?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

You're out of it, but not in yet .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Guunie

@Rob Fisher, who is that gorgeous lady...wow, just wow


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guunie said:


> @Rob Fisher, who is that gorgeous lady...wow, just wow



Her name is Nicole Meyer... local SA girl!


----------



## Guunie

Local is altyd f#kn lekkerrrr, thanks a mil @Rob Fisher will definitely keep an ear and both eyes out for this lovely lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> View attachment 25946
> 
> ​


Have no idea how i missed this, always wanted to broaden the horizons with the oriental experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Have no idea how i missed this, always wanted to broaden the horizons with the oriental experience



All depends how you view a horizon: vertically or horizontal ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm so miffed.. the TV series Friends with Better Lives has been cancelled... so no more Brooklyn Decker on my TV! Grrrr!~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks to @Alex for the subject:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I have a bottle of it in the fridge and I feel the need to a nip of it right now!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I have a bottle of it in the fridge and I feel the need to a nip of it right now!


Might just be the answer to your sore throat, tastes anyhow like cough syrup to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

On the TV front at least we have Chicago PD still to watch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> On the TV front at least we have Chicago PD still to watch!
> 
> View attachment 26049
> View attachment 26050
> View attachment 26051



Stunning eyes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

and just to keep @Genosmate happy some fishing girls ( second pic, they only fish bait )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I knew I was going to get into trouble for this last one... Ok how about a nice change of pace... I trust I'm no longer in the poo?
> 
> View attachment 25980
> View attachment 25981
> View attachment 25982
> View attachment 25983



Ah, @Rob Fisher - much better
Things returning to extra special in the Lounge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> and just to keep @Genosmate happy some fishing girls ( second pic, they only fish bait )
> 
> View attachment 26052
> 
> 
> View attachment 26053


Nice Johan.I think in the second pic they are looking for sand worms

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Just for @Rob Fisher.
I need a rod holder like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jase

First time entering Rob's Lounge and I think this thread should be changed to "Rob's Man-Cave"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

*BUNDU BASHING*

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> *BUNDU BASHING*
> 
> View attachment 26377​



You spelled bottom wrong

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Another angle 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

johan said:


> Another angle
> 
> View attachment 26601​


Great angle you mean

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Vaping Girl!


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Hot Vaping Girl!
> 
> View attachment 26830


if i look at the 3rd pic, then this lady has some serious talent

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


>




LOL! Now to get that tune (and some of the terminology) out of me head .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Michelle Keegan, winner of FHM 100 Sexiest 2015!







source: http://www.fhm.com/girls/news/1-michelle-keegan-87825​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Random

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow @kimbo you find the most unbelievably hot girls!  Just WOW! I don't suppose you know her name?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @kimbo you find the most unbelievably hot girls!  Just WOW! I don't suppose you know her name?


Nha did not ask her 

Edit: If a girl looks like that all you hear is Bla Bla Bla anyhow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @kimbo you find the most unbelievably hot girls!  Just WOW! I don't suppose you know her name?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @kimbo you find the most unbelievably hot girls!  Just WOW! I don't suppose you know her name?


When you look quickly she looks like a young Jessica Simpson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

After going thought almost all the topics now,I eventually found the one I would like to follow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

May I present Barbara Alvin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Rob your coffee getting "Cold"


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> Rob your coffee getting "Cold"



The cup is empty... will go fill it up now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## hands

and for those who like cosplay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

hands said:


> View attachment 28115
> View attachment 28116
> 
> and for those who like cosplay



I don't know "cosplay" but eager to learn .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> View attachment 28115
> View attachment 28116
> 
> and for those who like cosplay





johan said:


> I don't know "cosplay" but eager to learn .


Was going to say the same @johan! Can I join you for the lessons?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Was going to say the same @johan! Can I join you for the lessons?



Yip for sure, if @hands add another girl - we don't want to fight over 1 girl once we know how to "cosplay", do we?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

hands said:


> View attachment 28141
> View attachment 28142
> View attachment 28143




Oi-vey! come @Andre, now we can learn how to "cosplay"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

johan said:


> Oi-vey! come @Andre, now we can learn how to "cosplay"


pics or it did not happen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

hands said:


> pics or it did not happen



Now we first need a source to teach us @hands  - any pointers?.


----------



## hands

i have a few pointers for you 









this will not work





this will work

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan

OK @hands, I've got it now; I point and she yields .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands

johan said:


> OK @hands, I've got it now; I point and she yields .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cosplay looks like a lot of fun...

Here is a pic or two I found recently worthy of the Lounge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't know why but I have a craving for Buffalo Wings and Curly fries!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Don't stop @hands!


----------



## hands

johan said:


> Don't stop @hands!


lol that just sounded so funny

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

hands said:


> lol that just sounded so funny



With hindsight, it just sounds totally off .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Good lord!! Sooo yummy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looking forward to eating in my favorite restaurant when I get to the USA...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

make her turn around @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to eating in my favorite restaurant when I get to the USA...
> View attachment 28971



I see they're all exited about your visit Rob .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

abdul said:


> make her turn around @kimbo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

but now she has a jersey on!!!! not cool dude. 

who is she?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

abdul said:


> but now she has a jersey on!!!! not cool dude.
> 
> who is she?


*Stephanie Christine*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Seeing that she's a Play Girl, have you ever thought about this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

hands said:


> View attachment 28833


What has she got down those briefs thats so interesting she has to check

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some fishing pics for @Genosmate! 

I really would like to do some Rock Cod fishing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you ever wondered why I called one of my REO's Lily then this is one of the reasons why... Here is Lily Allen at the Glastonbury COncert in 2009! And I love all her music!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning Martha Hunt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

ooh my goodness........Martha Hunt!:hug:


----------



## Willyza

See has some nice black and white pic on the web


----------



## kimbo

I think Lucy is worthy of a seat here in the lounge

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza

now we talking, better than the one before


----------



## Riaz

Look like its cold where Lucy is


----------



## abdul

Riaz said:


> Look like its cold where Lucy is


she must be in jozi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Morning Avril! You are stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

I see the pics are improving now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Willyza said:


> I see the pics are improving now


Not on Tapatalk they're not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

As its Friday here's a fish.This one is especially for @Rob Fisher .It's a Salmon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> As its Friday here's a fish.This one is especially for @Rob Fisher .It's a Salmon
> View attachment 29202



But it's not a pink salmon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza

Nice glasses

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Willyza said:


> Nice glasses


well spotted

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Willyza said:


> Nice glasses


Glasses?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## abdul

Willyza said:


> Nice glasses


you mean jugs?


----------



## hands

hot and cold fishing size difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone wonders where I will be this weekend because I will be scarce... very scarce... I'm away for the weekend fooshing!

Inanda Dam here I come!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

did not have my glasses on sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

@Rob Fisher eish u are so lucky 
/me very 

enjoy, and I hope u catch a big one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Enjoy Rob - looking forward to fooshing inserts on the next Rob's Ramblings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

added some windows to the lounge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Morning Nina!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Busy practicing to stay closed mouth when I walk the green isle.

*Andrea Roche*





*Irish singer-songwriter Gemma Hayes*




*Glenda Gilson*




*Lynn Kelly*




*Dawn Geraghty*




*Laurena Lacey*




*Rozanna Purcell*




*Sarah Morrissey*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome selection @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check the teeth on this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooters Girls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Genosmate is this a Stumpie?


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> @Genosmate is this a Stumpie?
> View attachment 29617


No, it's a cameltoe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> @Genosmate is this a Stumpie?
> View attachment 29617


Not sure from this angle @Rob Fisher but she could be
I'd guess the fish must be some member of the Kingfish family or a Pompano of some sort.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love Nature! A bass and a Butterfly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> View attachment 29625



Kimbo she is so hot I need to find her name and buy a REO to name after her!


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Kimbo she is so hot I need to find her name and buy a REO to name after her!



Candice Swanepoel....local beauty, Victoria Secret model


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Candice Swanepoel....local beauty, Victoria Secret model



Oh wow I should have recognised her! Thanks @free3dom! I'm not firing up google now... (actually that was a lie).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I should have recognised her! Thanks @free3dom! I'm not firing up google now... (actually that was a lie).


Neither am I.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre




----------



## free3dom

Now "don't go Google" Candice Boucher 

The local girls are gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Kimbo she is so hot I need to find her name and buy a REO to name after her!


Local girl


----------



## kimbo




----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher can you see the hula hoop?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher can you see the hula hoop?



Nope!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher can you see the hula hoop?




Hula Hoop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Nice Move @Rob Fisher


----------



## BhavZ

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher can you see the hula hoop?



That is Remy LaCroix

She was a professional Hula Hooper


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> View attachment 30083


Laat my dink aan Mina Moo se Bak en Terie .. HOP ... HOP ... HOP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

if guys dance around in there undies playing air guitar they look stupid why does she not look stupid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

hands said:


> if guys dance around in there undies playing air guitar they look stupid why does she not look stupid



Because she has big....brains

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> Because she has big....brains


So THAT'S why women are smarter then men!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Twisper

I don't know either.....and she does not look stupid to me also...


----------



## hands

and if we think with our "other" brain we get nothing but problems

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waheed

We have one brain for problem solving and one for problem generation

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

hands said:


> and if we think with our "other" brain we get nothing but problems



There's just no gender equality - it's so unfair

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have got to go to Hooters in Umhlanga for an Ice Cold Beer! And maybe a cold shower afterwards!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Renesh

For @Rob Fisher ...*Valentine Thomas *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I normally only fish for Bass... but I'm seriously considering buying a Carp Rod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nearly time to go fishing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Nearly time to go fishing!
> View attachment 30446


Now that is perfection in my books

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Morning Katrina!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all these "other" fish showing up in the lounge it's about time we had a quality LargeMouth Bass appear at last!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Her mouth is far from a large one  - some other attributes will fall in the large category though .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - i know you like boats, the water and fine things in life

I saw this boat when I was in Barcelona a while back




Makes me think of a really cool vape cruise...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - i know you like boats, the water and fine things in life
> 
> I saw this boat when I was in Barcelona a while back
> 
> View attachment 30774
> 
> 
> Makes me think of a really cool vape cruise...



That would be an EPIC Vape Cruise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> View attachment 30984



Wow @kimbo you really do find some special ones... do you know her name? I'm sure she wants me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @kimbo you really do find some special ones... do you know her name? I'm sure she wants me!


Emma Mae

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need one of these! A drink to match my Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I get to the USA in September I'm going to go and find me some Curly Fries!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> When I get to the USA in September I'm going to go and find me some Curly Fries!
> 
> View attachment 31220



Remember: "Curly Fries" and not "Furly Cries" .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice picture of a salt water fish for @Genosmate! Looks like an awesome day out on the water!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official... all banana vapes are kak! Even the best juice maker in the world Gemini Royalty! Yech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roll on Summer! Please!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Come on Rob theres nothing wrong with winter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Come on Rob theres nothing wrong with winter



Winter rocks when you put it that way!


----------



## johan

I like furry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would love a green drink right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Winter is not so bad ...






Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Based on that pic winter really rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love it when people look after their fish and catch and release... it makes me want to thank her!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it when people look after their fish and catch and release... it makes me want to thank her!


Personally ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Willyza said:


> Personally ?


is there a better way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does my bum look fat?




Nope it's perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need a holiday on a tropical island!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Just for @Rob Fisher ,a beach and the ladies who serve chicken wings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I so love Chicken Wings!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have the urge to go fishing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow




----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


>




I need to learn French!


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful eyes! Nice find @kimbo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning world... is there anything as awesome as a couple of pretty girls and a fresh battery and wick in a REO?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

I know someone who will want this asap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I know someone who will want this asap!



Oh Wow! I need that badly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to take my mind off those screwdrivers and stop me going to the hardware store! So let's have a look at Brooklyn Decker again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


>




Very well developed gluteal muscles .... and working on further development .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waheed

Alex said:


>



What a gem!!! Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning world! I love Pom Poms!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waheed

Rob Fisher said:


> Good morning world! I love Pom Poms!
> View attachment 32511


She looks a bit young to be in uncle Robs lounge though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

I feel stressed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @kimbo. 

More appealing than my little squishy stress ball. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Nice one @kimbo.
> 
> More appealing than my little squishy stress ball. Lol


Imagination, @Silver, imagination!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I so want to delete this post!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I so want to delete this post!
> View attachment 32541


Lovely play of words!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Beautiful Girls to make our midweek more enjoyable!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I so want to delete this post!
> View attachment 32541



Superb Rob!

This one needs imagination @Andre !


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> View attachment 33007
> View attachment 33008


----------



## hands

I want summer back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is that a REO she is holding?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

must be. we only see what we want to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Chick!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

vaping hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Morning Beauty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love Italian Box Mods!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

Anna Torv

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

strange fishing outfit but i guess it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some Crab Legs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Can't understand a word, subscribed anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

Alex said:


> Can't understand a word, subscribed anyway


lovely green grass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need to take in an American Football game when I'm there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

I agree Rob, you have to follow the birds in a foreign place . I follow them too here and they always lead to a ball game:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I agree Rob, you have to follow the birds in a foreign place . I follow them too here and they always lead to a ball game:
> 
> View attachment 34382



Ooooo Real rugby in Ireland looks awesome too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hopefully Allison will be working at Hooters LA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's maybe time to head to PE to see the new Hooters!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

Just for @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Just for @Rob Fisher.
> View attachment 34485



She wants me bad!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

How is it that I have been on this forum for under a month and i only find this thread now?

Amazing how coil's and devices have been distracting me for just under a month.

Good job though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serena Gomez wants me!






And so does Miss Underwood. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

i hoped when you said you gonna meet Olivia she would be real...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Olivia will certainly be real... and I'm sure she wants me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Serena Gomez wants me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so does Miss Underwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


I'm sure miss underwood is eyeing out your CC mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Oktoberfest is near

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

kyk hoe loer hulle vir my

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

A Beauty at Air Waves, Portrush today:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vegas Baby!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

Vagas doesn't look to bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Vegas Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


@Rob Fisher
why does the blond have a "speaker hanging from her hip? ...and why is it not heavy enough to pull them nickers down...?
and what does her tattoo say under/between her tattas?
so many questions left unanswered....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex

*Ballerina at the New York City Ballet*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

kimbo said:


> View attachment 35680


hmm, she likes swords.... well she can play with my sword any day!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

These boots are made....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We should have a Durban Vape meet at Hooters Umhlanga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


>




I really don't know how to rate your blank post Kimbo .


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I really don't know how to rate your blank post Kimbo .


More @johan 
It is there just dont know why it went blank


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> More @johan
> It is there just dont know why it went blank



More @kimbo - maybe she's too transparent to show up .


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> More @kimbo - maybe she's too transparent to show up .


lol
It is a FB vid, mine takes a few seconds to show.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

kimbo said:


>



Very "educational" video indeed

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

@johan here is the youtube vid

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

And on the sporty theme

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viva La France!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need some exercise!


----------



## johan

Alex said:


>




How does that guy keep so calm and composed?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> How does that guy keep so calm and composed?


Not sure if this is strictly PC @johan but maybe he doesn't like ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Crack of Dawn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Not sure if this is strictly PC @johan but maybe he doesn't like ladies



Agree, with hindsight he does look 'suspect'


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> The Crack of Dawn!
> View attachment 37250



The song "Morning has broken" will never sound right to me again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice Bass Boat! I wanna go foooshing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 38338



and the happiest 6 months were after voluntary retirement, I was getting unemployment and pension at the same time and I could do what I wanted when I wanted to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

I just sold and this is my last month of hand over 
and getting worried what to do now, I dont want to retire still to young (Seenager)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

I did not know there is a official logo as well lololol


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was wondering why it was a dash on the chilly side this morning... and this is why...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Send me the chilly weather please???? I am dreading this summer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Girls that Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher keeping on your theme

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Nice theme


----------



## Genosmate

Oops,wrong pic,same girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love coffee and beautiful women!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want coffee from this place!


Or this one!



Blond, Denim Shorts, Coffee and beautiful face!



Eddie Murphy's Wife with coffee! Not just the coffee that's hot! Sheeeezzz!


Had coffee now I need some Wings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Coffee Time!


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> More Coffee Time!
> 
> View attachment 38825



That must be a helluva coffee she's making there, she looks rather _perky_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Genosmate

I don't drink much coffee but.........And has that girl not heard of vaping? and a new cup holder for the car

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee Rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooters Overload!


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Coffee!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Nicola Peltz - teenager actress of 2015 (I don't care which movies she stared in, but will search them all):


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Good to have you back @johan !
We missed you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Good to have you back @johan !
> We missed you



Wasn't it for "control ++"


----------



## Genosmate

Never mind all this coffee,how about a beer?
Anyone know where this bar is,may be worth a visit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Im so fed up with Couriers and the amount they want to charge for things into and out of the Republic of Knysna,I'm thinking of getting one of these bad boys to handle deliveries and collections.I have a couple of obstacles to overcome though ;
1.My research tells me that they fly around and come back to the same place and that won't work!
2.Since a small child I have a phobia of birds,so I need to find an operator!

Postnet et al can feck off when I get it sorted though!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

Bit early for beer,black coffee anyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice Bass Boat! I wanna go foooshing!
> 
> View attachment 38106



Yes, very nice b*ass* boat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee time!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm sure this is Summer Glau... she is hot!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee Time again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Coffee Time again!
> View attachment 39381



Geez! I'm going to move from beer to coffee .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Beer......................and Red Bull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

More beer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

More coffee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee Time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's so hot in Durbs today I think I will go and get me some ice cream!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It's so hot in Durbs today I think I will go and get me some ice cream!
> View attachment 39849


Don't like ice cream,my favourite part is the cone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

@kimbo you surely have an eye for beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice Shoes!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice Shoes!
> View attachment 40489



OMG! That is perfection! and NOT the shoes....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

For the life of Murphy I can't see the shoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> For the life of Murphy I can't see the shoes.


There are shoes???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> There are shoes???



Might be, but if you're honest, that was the last thing you saw .


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder if I could wade across that section to cast from the rocks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Are they sisters or just good friends?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if I could wade across that section to cast from the rocks?
> View attachment 40616





Rob Fisher said:


> Are they sisters or just good friends?
> View attachment 40617



I don't care, ... look like they need/want us Rob .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> I don't care, ... look like they need/want us Rob .


Well sombody needs to help her get rid of that camel toe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Well sombody needs to help her get rid of that camel toe.



I somehow dont think getting her pregnant will help...


or were you thinking of buying her a dress maybe?


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> I somehow dont think getting her pregnant will help...
> 
> 
> or were you thinking of buying her a dress maybe?


Geez with clothes that small sombody needs to take her shopping.
They grow so fast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know we have Anna in the Lounge before but she is special so let's have a dose of her again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need a fishing buddy like this! She is so nice to go into the water to retrieve a lure!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza

Will have to get my pacemaker sorted first............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Willyza said:


> Will have to get my pacemaker sorted first............



If you are lure-able, you won't need a pacemaker .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KlutcH

I wonder what flavor it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Was going to answer, but thought rather not 
would hate to start a new profile

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Sunrise!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> Sunrise!
> View attachment 40781


en daar was lig

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Sunrise!
> View attachment 40781



Or rather the Crack of Dawn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wyvern

Oy I need to remember not to click this link at work. . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

What goes up must come down,Sunset!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> What goes up must come down,Sunset!
> View attachment 40814


Perfect riposte!


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

*Romee Strijd* (born 19 July 1995) is a Dutch fashion model best known for her work with Victoria's Secret since 2015.







​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Silly season upon us and Rob already in the mood (on another thread), I have to post my ultimate silly season song/video here:

Dropkick Murphys - "The Season's Upon Us"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

If these are Santa's I'm going to stay up and share some cookies and milk!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> If these are Santa's I'm going to stay up and share some cookies and milk!
> View attachment 40971
> View attachment 40972
> View attachment 40973



I will share much much more than cookies and milk Uncle Rob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

This reminded me of your USA drip tips uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

How's that for hitting the target species...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher please remove if this one is _too over the line 


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Wee bit over the "top" - nah, I think she can stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wish I could draw... I want to be a Tattoo artist! @BumbleBee maybe I can be an appy?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I believe this might be the same girl  Minus the tattoos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Guess who has a thing for blondes......

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Viper_SA said:


> I believe this might be the same girl  Minus the tattoos
> 
> View attachment 41381



Nope, the other one had darker roots, black eyes, different eyebrows(maybe eyeliner on brows for definition), some sort of stud/piercing in the septum and this one is younger.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Elvis is a lucky fish!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I may have to buy Selena's new CD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I could draw... I want to be a Tattoo artist! @BumbleBee maybe I can be an appy?
> View attachment 41375


Hahaha, @Rob Fisher you're funny 

The end result does look good but the process isn't always as pretty 





and.... sexy chick butt is great but you're probably going to see more of this...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'll be your SELECTIVE appy!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 41437



What a beautiful face!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

and..... one more, just because it's weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 41557



To see three is way better than double vision .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm getting the Xmas feeling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am enjoying Xmas!


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 41578
> View attachment 41579
> View attachment 41580
> View attachment 41581
> View attachment 41582



Geez I can't like, the second pic looks more than suspect, it is grossly k@k! It is just so wrong, totally spoil the other pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

dwayne19420 said:


> View attachment 41673
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I love that pic! Was a fellow vapers profile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

dwayne19420 said:


> View attachment 41673
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Reminds me of @Alex


----------



## Waheed

BumbleBee said:


> Reminds me of @Alex


Yes that's the one! @Alex!


----------



## MurderDoll

Thought I would pop in say Merry Christmas uncle Rob. Hope you have an epic day with awesome presents, fantastic company and brilliant food!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodd said:


> Thought I would pop in say Merry Christmas uncle Rob. Hope you have an epic day with awesome presents, fantastic company and brilliant food!



So nice to see you online again! Don't be a stranger! I hope you have an awesome day tomorrow as well! My present to myself is coming on the 28th. My new car!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not so well known maybe, but one of my favorite actresses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Viper_SA said:


> Not so well known maybe, but one of my favorite actresses.
> 
> View attachment 41706
> View attachment 41707
> View attachment 41708
> View attachment 41709


Loved her in Starship Troopers!


----------



## zadiac

hands said:


> View attachment 41573



Ah, now I understand why Santa goes "Ho! Ho! Ho!"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Its Boxing Day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is indeed boxing day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

I'd get into the ring with her anytime......hehehe


----------



## Viper_SA

Did someone say, "boxers"?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The couch needs a repair!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 41830


for some reason now i feel like a strong coffee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like Buffalo Wings!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel like Buffalo Wings!
> View attachment 41894


Nah, Im still liking the @Viper_SA blonde at the top of this page that seems to have used a can of Doom instead of deodorant and its starting to sting.
A big bonus is that when you click on the pic and hit F11, it fills the screen and it seems like she's sitting on your lap.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 41910


It's a pity I can only like a pic once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

More beautiful eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

OK I'll stick with the 'eyes' theme

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 42116



Eyes theme? @Viper_SA ended it with a dental theme, the blonde scratching the plaque off her teeth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> OK I'll stick with the 'eyes' theme
> View attachment 42169
> View attachment 42170
> View attachment 42171


Oh my eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great song and beautiful women!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daisy Ridley wants me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Daisy Ridley wants me!
> View attachment 42243
> View attachment 42244
> View attachment 42245
> View attachment 42246
> View attachment 42247
> View attachment 42248
> View attachment 42249
> View attachment 42250
> View attachment 42251

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rosie Mac - the body double for Emily Clarke on Game of Thrones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 42284
> View attachment 42285


Here's a lovely bar trick. Offer a lady a drink if she can touch her elbows behind her back for 10 seconds. The view should be worth the drink. 
When she questions the non-sensical act of the exercise offer another drink to touch elbows in the front. 
This works best with the well endowed specimen.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Here's a lovely bar trick. Offer a lady a drink if she can touch her elbows behind her back for 10 seconds. The view should be worth the drink.
> When she questions the non-sensical act of the exercise offer another drink to touch elbows in the front.
> This works best with the well endowed specimen.


Nice,but try this ; believe it or not I once saw this done!
1.Offer a well endowed lady a bet (lets say R100) that you can make her assets jiggle up and down without touching them.
2.If she accepts,then the next step is to smile knowingly at all your mates.
3.Shout out "Feck the R100" whilst at the same time jiggling said assets with a firm two handed grip.
4.Duck..........To avoid slap!
5.Pay over R100!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> View attachment 42377



Oh wow... just wow! So beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hands

View attachment 42424

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

I'll just leave this here http://9gag.com/gag/aeG3zNq?ref=android

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

gman211991 said:


> I'll just leave this here http://9gag.com/gag/aeG3zNq?ref=android
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Using "Women" and "Logic" in one sentence is not logical


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> View attachment 42712
> View attachment 42713
> View attachment 42714
> View attachment 42715
> View attachment 42717


Don't you just love farm life!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Andre said:


> Don't you just love farm life!


Cant say Id miss it, that tub looks rather cramped, I prefer my urban version that I can stretch out in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

I'm sure she and I will fit in there........somehow .......hehehehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

I know someone who may like this,just not sure if there are enough screwdrivers on it though.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Genosmate

I see that those of us who post risque stuff are being commented on in another post.
So how about this @Rob Fisher ,a painting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Saw the post, found the lounge. So it its great advertising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> I see that those of us who post risque stuff are being commented on in another post.
> So how about this @Rob Fisher ,a painting!
> View attachment 42828



I dont drink but have one on me wile we see what ends were 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

hands said:


> View attachment 42845



Priceless!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

hands said:


> View attachment 42845


That has to be the Tate Modern in London.
At least I painted a few trees on mine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I believe these are "ON TOPIC"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I should get me one of those......you know......to keep my ejuice nice and warm.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> I should get me one of those......you know......to keep my ejuice nice and warm.....


If you take one the poor girl will look very strange with only the remaining one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hands

cooling things down a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

hands said:


> cooling things down a bit
> View attachment 42870
> View attachment 42871


I get the idea,something like this


Or maybe these

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Viper_SA said:


> @Rob Fisher please remove if this one is _too over the line
> 
> View attachment 41298
> _


I just popped in after a few hours And this is what I see. Nice.... I'm not joking. This came up first!

Lucky I wasn't showing my wife the site...especially when I am really trying to convince her of my vaping. Hmmm she would definitely get a great first impression. Ag no Rob. ...

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Waine said:


> I just popped in after a few hours And this is what I see. Nice.... I'm not joking. This came up first!
> 
> Lucky I wasn't showing my wife the site...especially when I am really trying to convince her of my vaping. Hmmm she would definitely get a great first impression. Ag no Rob. ...
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



Take this any you want, but luckily I grew up in an era where people did not need to be 'convinced' of anything.... As stated before, if you don't like it, don't click the link. Obviously by now you knew there are pics of women on there. So why click on the thread again? Wanted to see more?


----------



## Waine

Viper_SA said:


> Take this any you want, but luckily I grew up in an era where people did not need to be 'convinced' of anything.... As stated before, if you don't like it, don't click the link. Obviously by now you knew there are pics of women on there. So why click on the thread again? Wanted to see more?


Viper as I think you like more! Lol. As I said on another thread: I Dont click on it. It pops up under: "recent topics" or "trending" by itself. Trust me... --- As I said: Imagine If I was showing my wife or my 19 year old daughter the site for the first time. I think they will get a delightful welcome with a bunch of perfect tits and a nipple sticking out on a hot model.

I am not clicking on the tittys....

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Waine said:


> Viper as I said on another thread: I Dont click on it. It pops up under :recent topics" or "trending" bu itself. Trust me... --- As I said: Imagine If I was showing my wife or my 19 year old daughter the site for the first time. I think they will get a delightful welcome with a bunch of perfect tits and a nipple sticking out on a hot model.
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



Bottom line, you still have to click on a topic to open it. Pics don't show all by themselves. It's not like it's 'Revenge of the nipples' or anything. Now go play somewhere else, you're crowding the lounge


----------



## Waine

Cool. I will leave you with your hand and the porn stars. Lol. I won't cum back.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Say what?


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> If you take one the poor girl will look very strange with only the remaining one



No no, you don't understand. I'm talking about the girl. I should get me one of the girls.


----------



## zadiac

Waine said:


> I just popped in after a few hours And this is what I see. Nice.... I'm not joking. *This came up first!*
> 
> Lucky I wasn't showing my wife the site...especially when I am really trying to convince her of my vaping. Hmmm she would definitely get a great first impression. Ag no Rob. ...
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



What came up first? Are you sure it was the thread?....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

johan said:


> Wee bit over the "top" - nah, I think she can stay.


I think she's a bit over her top actually

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taylor Swift is such a nerd! But love her singing and she is so beautiful! Love the way stardom hasn't changed her...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Taylor Swift is such a nerd! But love her singing and she is so beautiful! Love the way stardom hasn't changed her...



Is it me or is she lip syncing?


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Is it me or is she lip syncing?


Was not watching her

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nightwalker

BhavZ said:


> Is it me or is she lip syncing?


She can sync those lips on me anytime

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Some warrior chicks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well if we are talking about warrior chicks then we need some Kiera!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Those eyes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

View attachment 43119

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands

and some eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another beautiful face!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about some Brooklyn Decker! Real girl next door type!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos

Flip - if only my neighbor looked like that 

Perhaps I would spend more time high pressure cleaning the roof tiles.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Another beautiful face!
> View attachment 43153
> View attachment 43154



Yeah, but she's Taken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Beauty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Sticking with the blonde theme, spot the odd one out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to learn to speak french!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

The only French sentence you'll ever need to memorize @Rob Fisher is: "voulez *vous* coucher avec moi"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to learn to speak french!
> View attachment 43440
> View attachment 43441
> View attachment 43442




Ah yes, Alizee. She's been one of my very favorites since that video of her was released. She's gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Now I like eyes butt.........................







OK just for you....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

some dimples

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

hands said:


> View attachment 43921
> View attachment 43922
> View attachment 43923
> View attachment 43924



Oi-vey! Dani Diamond has the most beautiful luring, hypnotizing eyes i've seen in a very long time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> Oi-vey! Dani Diamond has the most beautiful luring, hypnotizing eyes i've seen in a very long time



Not even close, let alone cigar.
Dani Diamond is a male photographer, with rather thick specs too. 






http://danidiamond.com/about/

Should I maybe PM him and mention @johan says"


> Oi-vey! Dani Diamond has the most beautiful luring, hypnotizing eyes i've seen in a very long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

blujeenz said:


> Not even close, let alone cigar.
> Dani Diamond is a male photographer, with rather thick specs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://danidiamond.com/about/
> 
> Should I maybe PM him and mention @johan says"



shite! I thought the girl's name (in the last pic) is Dani Diamond !!!!!!!!!!! - I obviously don't drink enough.


----------



## johan

shaun patrick said:


> View attachment 43926
> View attachment 43926
> View attachment 43927
> View attachment 43928



After my last boo-boo, I will not comment about Eighty Three .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> shite! I thought the girl's name (in the last pic) is Dani Diamond !!!!!!!!!!! - I obviously don't drink enough.


Yeah, me too, its when I typed dani diamond into google that I got that rude surprise.


----------



## johan

blujeenz said:


> Yeah, me too, its when I typed dani diamond into google that I got that rude surprise.



You f......'er! - couldn't you just keep it to yourself.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## dwayne19420

Very pretty..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> Not even close, let alone cigar.
> Dani Diamond is a male photographer, with rather thick specs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://danidiamond.com/about/
> 
> Should I maybe PM him and mention @johan says"



This blunder made my day!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> This blunder made my day!



We all get mentally constipated from time to time, and for sure, you too . With hindsight I had a good laugh as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> We all get mentally constipated from time to time, and for sure you as well .


Nope. I'm perfect. 
Although Dani Diamond is the name I associated with that women as well. Makes a good porn star name

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44552


Sorry to burst your bubble.
This is Mena Suvari with dyed hair and no makeup looking like an angry German.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble.
> This is Mena Suvari with dyed hair and no makeup looking like an angry German.
> View attachment 44556


That was rather disturbing, its going to be a while before I come back to the lounge drooling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> That was rather disturbing, its going to be a while before I come back to the lounge drooling.


Best I get to sleep then.


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble.
> This is Mena Suvari with dyed hair and no makeup looking like an angry German.
> View attachment 44556



Why Christos, why? You just burst more than my "imaginary" bubble! Certain knowledge (and pics) you should rather keep to yourself .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

Khan83 said:


> View attachment 44604


If its not too much to ask @Khan83 both @johan and myself would like to know her real name and do you have any "hag without makeup" photos of her in your possesion?
She seems familiar and Im hoping she wasnt a tennis player in mens singles or something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Khan83 said:


> View attachment 44604


If its not too much to ask @Khan83 both @johan and myself would like to know her real name and do you have any "hag without makeup" photos of her in your possesion?
She seems familiar and Im hoping she wasnt a tennis player in mens singles or something like that.


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Why Christos, why? You just burst more than my "imaginary" bubble! Certain knowledge (and pics) you should rather keep to yourself .


I'll have to make it up to you guys. Will post some beauties sometime.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Khan83

blujeenz said:


> If its not too much to ask @Khan83 both @johan and myself would like to know her real name and do you have any "hag without makeup" photos of her in your possesion?
> She seems familiar and Im hoping she wasnt a tennis player in mens singles or something like that.


Hahaha , don't worry . She ain't packing a cannon if that's what you mean. That's Rachel Mcadams and the future Mrs Khan83 

At the risk of losing my man card , she starred in the movie Mean Girls

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Khan83 said:


> Hahaha , don't worry . She ain't packing a cannon if that's what you mean. That's Rachel Mcadams and the future Mrs Khan83
> 
> At the risk of losing my man card , she starred in the movie Mean Girls
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


If you want to see her without losing your man card, she also acts in The Time Traveler's Wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44640



Oh how I love nature!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44640



Nope,I don't like it.Can't see her eyes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Here's one for you eye lovers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More for the eye lovers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker

Genosmate said:


> Here's one for you eye lovers
> View attachment 44691


Took awhile for me to notice her eyes..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nightwalker said:


> Took awhile for me to notice her eyes..



Yip, I also battle to focus on the eyes in some of the pics - some strange optical magnetism towards the other attributes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44640


Can't see her face so I can't ruin this one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 44988



She still wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> She still wants me!



Looks like she wants me too...or the curtain behind my left shoulder, but I think its me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> She still wants me!



Cant be! Her right eye is looking straight at me,not sure about the left one,I think she's just checked my shiny customised Reo in my left hand
She better forget it cause I aint givin it to her

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Katy without makeup. 

At least she doesn't look like an angry German.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Katy without makeup.
> 
> At least she doesn't look like an angry German.
> View attachment 45017


Maybe not an angry German, but heck, the girl next door looks better, my next door and no Im not going to get caught taking pics over the wall.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> Maybe not an angry German, but heck, the girl next door looks better, my next door and no Im not going to get caught taking pics over the wall.


Maybe next time you are saving water you can snap a pic. 

You know saving water is getting really important now. 

Something like "save water, shower with the neighbours daughter"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Maybe next time you are saving water you can snap a pic.
> 
> You know saving water is getting really important now.
> 
> Something like "save water, shower with the neighbours daughter"



Sounds good, but I dont feel like starting a family again, thats the kind of thing that leads to pregnancies.


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> Sounds good, but I dont feel like starting a family again, thats the kind of thing that leads to pregnancies.


Well my wife and I are trying to get pregnant. I've been wanting another child and she has finally agreed it's time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Well my wife and I are trying to get pregnant. I've been wanting another child and she has finally agreed it's time.


Cool, they are hard work, raising kids that is.
Im 54 and my 2 have grown up and flown the nest, so coming from that persective, regards my previous comment.


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> Cool, they are hard work, raising kids that is.
> Im 54 and my 2 have grown up and flown the nest, so coming from that persective, regards my previous comment.


All good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

@Christos on another more serious note, Im curious as to whats going to happen to you when you hit the "no makeup" hat trick pic post?
Do you think it will be a lounge ban or fine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> @Christos on another more serious note, Im curious as to whats going to happen to you when you hit the "no makeup" hat trick pic post?
> Do you think it will be a lounge ban or fine?


Let's just nip that in the butt now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Let's just nip that in the butt now.
> View attachment 45021



lol, at a classic nip.
Well, you do recover well dont you?
Cant even see a ripple in the water from what started as a bomb/bellyflop combo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some interesting facts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I met Harrison Ford in NY a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

This is so educational. More facts Master Fisher!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Agree, more trivial facts, but in full color please .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Agree, more trivial facts, but in full color please .



And full frontal please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45177



Yes I did! Both of them! Right in my face!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats to the Denver Broncos on winning the SuperBowl!

Go Broncos!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats to the Denver Broncos on winning the SuperBowl!
> 
> Go Broncos!
> View attachment 45218



What's the 'Super Bowl" is that some sort of Fruit Arranging Competition where the Americans are the only ones who can enter so they become the World Champions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I met Harrison Ford in NY a few years ago.
> View attachment 45057





Genosmate said:


> What's the 'Super Bowl" is that some sort of Fruit Arranging Competition where the Americans are the only ones who can enter so they become the World Champions


Yep, you get points based on your speed and skill used to rearrange her pears, bumping the mango results in disqualification.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is it a Lady Bug?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it a Lady Bug?
> View attachment 45421



If you blow her, do you think she'll fly away?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the Superbowl may have something to do with Wedgwood but I think I would like to go to an American Football game! Becuase I want to learn the rules and there is no other reason!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

I believe sneaking it in the back is 10 points

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

That was scary. Looking at all the pretty ladies, and then this pops up


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Superbowl may have something to do with Wedgwood but I think I would like to go to an American Football game! Becuase I want to learn the rules and there is no other reason!


Once you know the rules, it is a very enthralling game.


----------



## johan

Let's rather keep it to the beautiful - even Lady "Gaar-Gaar" (Gaga) is now a new hit at the Super Bowl ()


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Let's rather keep it to the beautiful - even Lady "Gaar-Gaar" (Gaga) is now a new hit at the Super Bowl ()



She has got talent. Good to be able to see her real face for a change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> She has got talent. Good to be able to see her real face for a change.



Unfortunately she gives me the ingredients of a nightmare - not a fan at all .


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Unfortunately she gives me the ingredients of a nightmare - not a fan at all .


Then you should definitely not watch season 5 of American Horror Story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> Then you should definitely not watch season 5 of American Horror Story.
> 
> View attachment 45487



Thanks for the heads up - I don't want to watch "American Horror Story"


----------



## BumbleBee

Ok, so I'm about to upload that gagga pic from my phone when I notice this...


----------



## johan

Thanks @BumbleBee, but I would rather not open the attachments .


----------



## blujeenz

BumbleBee said:


> Ok, so I'm about to upload that gagga pic from my phone when I notice this...
> 
> View attachment 45489


What?
Your battery is only 60%?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

blujeenz said:


> What?
> Your battery is only 60%?


Well spotted @blujeenz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

BumbleBee said:


> Well spotted @blujeenz


It was either that or the 666, but the low batt is scarier.


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Unfortunately she gives me the ingredients of a nightmare - not a fan at all .


Spot the difference. Pro tip : you can't

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Oi-vey! let's just get this thread back on track:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Spot the difference. Pro tip : you can't
> View attachment 45490


Some of my favourite. Slipped Madonna in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 45498
> View attachment 45499


She's holding it wrong.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more interesting facts...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK that's enough general knowledge for a while... let's have some chicks with guns!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Some of those ladies definitely have nice guns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Superbowl may have something to do with Wedgwood but I think I would like to go to an American Football game! Becuase I want to learn the rules and there is no other reason!
> View attachment 45477
> View attachment 45478
> View attachment 45479
> View attachment 45480
> View attachment 45481
> View attachment 45482
> View attachment 45483
> View attachment 45484
> View attachment 45485



I have to say that they have far prettier people doing the Haka than the all blacks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

a change of pace

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

How many checked in here after reading my post in the vape mail thread,it Hot and White

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some more education!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And this is more my style of white and hot...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

I've given it two minutes since my last post,(linked to a post in Vape Mail) which is plenty of time for those who do not like these sort of pics to have checked out the white hot metal lump.Now for the real hot and white stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> How many checked in here after reading my post in the vape mail thread,it Hot and White
> View attachment 45638


Guilty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Robert Howes

@Genosmate Not only did I find some lovely pics I found a whole new portion of the website, thanks for the reference in the other thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes

And my contribution is the motivation for a new hot white Reo Grand and she will be named Emma

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz

Robert Howes said:


> @Genosmate Not only did I find some lovely pics I found a whole new portion of the website, thanks for the reference in the other thread



Can I be the only wally that checks everything since I joined?
I lol when I see peeps have only just discovered some thread or the other. 
Must be an affliction of the retired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Can I be the only wally that checks everything since I joined?
> I lol when I see peeps have only just discovered some thread or the other.
> Must be an affliction of the retired.



I'm with you @blujeenz! Retired and read everything... I can't relax until the red dot says *0*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you @blujeenz! Retired and read everything... I can't relax until the red dot says *0*.


What red dot I don't have one of those oh lord of all tech stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> What red dot I don't have one of those oh lord of all tech stuff



Technically it's not actually a dot... it's actually a Red Square with white numbers... and it's the number of unread posts.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Technically it's not actually a dot... it's actually a Red Square with white numbers... and it's the number of unread posts.
> 
> View attachment 45651


Ah,I got one of those tech guru


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Ah,I got one of those tech guru



And this is what it looks like when you have read everything!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for more education!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes

and here is the cheat for when there is just too much to read

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

I like to think of my red dot as forum credits

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> I like to think of my red dot as forum credits
> View attachment 45681


hahaha @hands i am almost as rich as you


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Did someone mention "Babes with guns"?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Robert Howes

hands said:


> View attachment 45702
> View attachment 45703
> View attachment 45704
> View attachment 45697
> View attachment 45699
> View attachment 45700
> View attachment 45701


There are at least 8 likes in one post but I can only push the like button once.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes

The first ever non nude playboy cover. What is this world coming too??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

Robert Howes said:


> The first ever non nude playboy cover.


Omg nic those eyes are something ells


----------



## zadiac

Robert Howes said:


> The first ever non nude playboy cover. What is this world coming too??
> View attachment 45751



Wow, not that is just gorgeous


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stevape;)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Indian or as they are called these days... First Nation Hotties!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Indian or as they are called these days... First Nation Hotties!
> View attachment 45888
> View attachment 45889
> View attachment 45890
> View attachment 45891
> View attachment 45892
> View attachment 45893
> View attachment 45894
> View attachment 45895



They can tickle me any day with a feather .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> They can tickle me any day with a feather .



Yes, and I will shoot them with MY arrow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone for a Strawberry?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone for a Strawberry?


will fill my tank with some hazelnut, strawberry and cream. thanks for the inspiration

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone for a Strawberry?
> View attachment 46300



I will take the tray of strawberries, put it down, and then eat the really nice ones

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> View attachment 46341
> View attachment 46342


Damn vapers, their vapour is ruining the view!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry!  I think I need to go to Umhlanga sometime real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm enjoying a new series I found recently called Legends! Ali Later is rather hot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hungry!  I think I need to go to Umhlanga sometime real soon!
> View attachment 46497


We have one opposite the airport in PE. Hehhe


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm enjoying a new series I found recently called Legends! Ali Later is rather hot!
> View attachment 46498
> View attachment 46499
> View attachment 46500
> View attachment 46501
> View attachment 46502
> View attachment 46503



Not rather, she IS F****** HOT!! Saw her the first time in Heroes (original series) and fell in love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me, Selena Gomez and Cee Cee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Me, Selena Gomez and Cee Cee!
> View attachment 46601


Selena seems to be a bit plastic, hopefully her personality makes up for that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Interesting juice advertising

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> Interesting juice advertising
> View attachment 46609
> View attachment 46610
> View attachment 46611



What juice? I didn't see any juice. There was juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK no longer hungry but now I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Some curves...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

hands said:


> View attachment 46715



Nice one @hands,back on fishing,but that okes not going to catch anything in the braai.This is how to do it.............
This girl needs some casting lessons first I think


This ones lost her rod overboard


Now this is not fair on the fish


Whats this bloke up to,he must be able to see the fish,maybe she has another hidden under her shirt



But if you do it a right you catch a feeeeeeesh

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

@hands I am on a roll..

This lady needs to sort out her wardrobe is it fishing or horse riding



Are these special fishing shoes


Nope no fish on the stoop


No,no no you can't shoot the feesh



These ladies don't like fishing.............At least the three on the left have used up some of the worlds supply of silicone, leaving less for the making of lures

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob says he isn't going to buy anything at tomorrow's shop opening!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob says he isn't going to buy anything at tomorrow's shop opening!
> View attachment 46760

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

Apologies @Genosmate, no fish in/on this one (_that I know of_):

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still thirsty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

Nightwalker said:


>



An obvious answer for married men...hes looking at his wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wanna go here because it looks so awesome... but I'm not sure I can charge 18650's there so I will be limited to Ten and a half days unless I buy more batteries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I wanna go here because it looks so awesome... but I'm not sure I can charge 18650's there so I will be limited to Ten and a half days unless I buy more batteries!
> View attachment 47028


I'm sure you can get a solar panel to power a charger like the xtar vp4 or the vc4. 

Problem solved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I wanna go here because it looks so awesome... but I'm not sure I can charge 18650's there so I will be limited to Ten and a half days unless I buy more batteries!
> View attachment 47028



Calling @moonunit 
Rob, moonunit bought a nifty solar charger for his batteries when he went to the bush a while back

With that you will probably be able to have Tropical Ice in Tropical Paradise for weeks on end !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> I'm sure you can get a solar panel to power a charger like the xtar vp4 or the vc4.
> 
> Problem solved


Was gonna say same thing. Have a solar charger. But, next problem... Juice...


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> Was gonna say same thing. Have a solar charger. But, next problem... Juice...


I don't think Rob has a juice problem. 
I'm sure the wife's cosmetic bag is overrun with VM Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes

Is this tropical Ice or XXX?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Robert Howes said:


> Is this tropical Ice or XXX?
> View attachment 47069



Neither, tbat's just flat


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Is this tropical Ice or XXX?
> View attachment 47069



I would say Tropical Pleasure! New Juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Well, can you blame them?


----------



## Genosmate

Its quiet in the lounge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

kimbo said:


> View attachment 47608


I suspect @Viper_SA is going to love this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New wall hanging in the Springbok Bar in Los Angeles USA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of @Genosmate's helper who helped shine the P67!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE




----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a picture of @Genosmate's helper who helped shine the P67!
> View attachment 47769
> View attachment 47770


How much for a shine?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a picture of @Genosmate's helper who helped shine the P67!
> View attachment 47769
> View attachment 47770


I propose a new rating icon for Robs lounge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a picture of @Genosmate's helper who helped shine the P67!
> View attachment 47769
> View attachment 47770


Yes my secretary is actually kak,but I find it therapeutic watching her clean her desktop.Only problem is its nearly worn out

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Priorities !! I would put a glass top on it with fingerprints on the bottom side of the glass....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47959



Joh! That is a nice view right there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I miss Paris... we don't hear from her much anymore...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Behati Prinsloo has to be the most beautiful Victoria Secret Angel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

I'm told that some guys attend these fashion shows on the pretext of being 'underwear buyers'.Cant you get the stuff in woolies!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Told the Manager at the local eatery that he's got it wrong,thats why the place is empty! @Rob Fisher you need to come and explain the concept quickly or this guy is going bust

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Told the Manager at the local eatery that he's got it wrong,thats why the place is empty! @Rob Fisher you need to come and explain the concept quickly or this guy is going bust



When we got off Skype you said you were going to do some work... not derail the lounge again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

I already had this prepared before I said that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try and get the Lounge back on track!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> When we got off Skype you said you were going to do some work... not derail the lounge again!


I demanded that he emailed me photos of any new applicants for waitress positions.
Looks like he hired one already and I told him the other two might be worth a shot.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan

May the dreams
You hold dearest
be those which
come true
And the kindness
you spread
keep returning
to you

*Happy St Patrick's day everybody!*​
Some pics in the spirit of St Paddy's (and may I say, better than the k@k @Genosmate posted above )






















It's officially legal to rub Shamrocks on St Paddy's day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> May the dreams
> You hold dearest
> be those which
> come true
> And the kindness
> you spread
> keep returning
> to you
> 
> *Happy St Patrick's day everybody!*​
> Some pics in the spirit of St Paddy's (and may I say, better than the k@k @Genosmate posted above )
> 
> View attachment 48459
> 
> 
> View attachment 48460
> 
> 
> View attachment 48461
> 
> 
> View attachment 48462
> 
> 
> View attachment 48463
> 
> 
> View attachment 48464
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48465
> 
> It's officially legal to rub Shamrocks on St Paddy's day


Big kiss for @johan on Paddy's day.Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Big kiss for @johan on Paddy's day.Hope you enjoy it
> View attachment 48481



BJ's! I don't know if there is something wrong with your sexual orientation or just a lack of discernment, but irrespective ........  

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to admire Brooklyn Decker again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is she cloud blowing? I wonder what atty she is using?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two awesome Bass! Just want you want in a competition bag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lovely collection of lovies, as per normal


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Is she cloud blowing? I wonder what atty she is using?
> View attachment 48676



Not sure but I want a go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to visit Hooters Emperors Palace when I'm next in town!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Hooters Fourways is not to bad as well, but we tend to end up at Cheerleaders especially on Wednesday - Bikini Day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to go to PE as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to go back to Emperors Palace!


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to go to PE as well!
> View attachment 48921



I'll take two of her thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone know where Willows Crossing is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander

Pretoria - long drive Rob! ☺

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Salamander said:


> Pretoria - long drive Rob! ☺



Long drive indeed... but worth it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK anyone know where Ruimsig is?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Sort of between Krugersdorp and Strubensvalley. West Jhb...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Something for everyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

I feel like going fishing now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> I feel like going fishing now...


Might be a bit late to go fishing today. 
Here's a pic for you since its probably too hot to catch anything.






And lastly here is my hot date:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Might be a bit late to go fishing today.
> Here's a pic for you since its probably too hot to catch anything.
> 
> View attachment 49435
> View attachment 49436
> View attachment 49437
> 
> 
> And lastly here is my hot date:
> View attachment 49438



Thanks @Christos , I'll take the first one. Been meaning to go visit a farm again at some point

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Just for the lounge owner,who is partial to this restaurant chain

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Genosmate... I'm now hungry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 49852



Oh I love them in two's - that's maybe why I drink .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Oh! So there are two! Guess I need some more beer then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

I wonder if she ever asks her partner 'Does my bum look big in this'?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I wonder if she ever asks her partner 'Does my bum look big in this'?
> View attachment 50058


Here's a list of answers to choose from. 
*Does my bum look big in this?*

*Sensitive answers:*
How could your bum possibly look big in anything, it's perfect.

Nothing could make your bum look big it's just right.

Don't be ridiculous darling, you look fantastic.

Looks good to me baby!

No, you look just fine, mighty fine.

Your ass never looks big to me sugar!

*Honest answers:*

Well, you have got a big bum.

It doesn't really do you any favours darling.

Yes, your bum does look big in that!

Do you want me to give you an honest answer?

It does look rather tight on your bottom.

I think you already know the answer to that question!

*Cheeky answers:*

Not as big as your mother's

I'm just wondering how you managed to squeeze into that in the first place!

Baby, you is a whole lotta woman!

Well, it's certainly testing the seams.

Look out JLo here she comes!

Beyonce has entered the building!

*Downright rude answers:*

What scale are we using, inches or yards?

Well, you got a big fat ass.

I can't really see to answer your question, as you've blocked out the sun.

It's not the size of your butt that's the problem - how are we going to get you out of there?

Don't ask such stupid questions. With a bum your size it's bound to look big in anything!

No, not if we're comparing it to a hippopotamus with elephantitis!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

On a side note, I always just stare at my wife and say "Do I look stupid to you" when that question is asked. 
She has a little chuckle and answers her own question in a lighter mood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't have to travel too far this week! .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Paulie I notice your have a gorgeous lady on your forum banner, and saw a poster in Vape King. Think you have to post some larger pics in the lounge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

WARMACHINE said:


> @Paulie I notice your have a gorgeous lady on your forum banner, and saw a poster in Vape King. Think you have to post some larger pics in the lounge



Hey man,


I would love to bud vendors are only able to post (there products etc) in there own sub forum so ill add some more then soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Speaking of perky a Russian model that is IMHO slightly underweight. 






@Papa_Lazarou this one if for your bay watch addiction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> @Papa_Lazarou this one if for your bay watch addiction.
> View attachment 50447



Crikey. If those things had teeth they could chew.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Speaking of perky a Russian model that is IMHO slightly underweight.
> View attachment 50448
> View attachment 50449
> View attachment 50450
> View attachment 50451
> 
> 
> @Papa_Lazarou this one if for your bay watch addiction.
> View attachment 50447



Last pic on your list: "_Bietjie dik in die dif_f"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands

In my best Crocodile Dundee accent " Thats not a big diff, this is a big diff"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'm scared for life 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm scared for life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You need another "r" there bang gat, unless of course big booty frightens you. 
scared=bang
scarred=damaged


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a while since I last posted.... Hope this makes up for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Thanks for posting no more "dik gatte" @Viper_SA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hands

johan said:


> Thanks for posting no more "dik gatte"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

She wants you Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Gizmo said:


> She wants you Rob
> 
> View attachment 50641


Dunno how you see that, it looks to me like she's showing her tank is empty.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> She wants you Rob
> 
> View attachment 50641



There is no question @Gizmo! She does indeed and the feeling is mutual!


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Dunno how you see that, it looks to me like she's showing her tank is empty.



Good point... maybe she is just after my Tropical Ice!


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Good point... maybe she is just after my Tropical Ice!



Show her how nice it is to have Rob filling her up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Night Cute Smile!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wish we could have been at Emperors Palace this past weekend for the Miss Hooters Compo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pretty Face to start the day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty Face to start the day!
> 
> View attachment 51259


She's like a modern classic "Audrey Hepburn".
I would enjoy waking up next to her, even if she farts in her sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Morning cuteness!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like going fishing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RoddieJ

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel like going fishing!
> View attachment 51620


I'm going fishing with @Rob_Fisher... And ain't nobody gonna hold me back!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoddieJ

Eish! Then I saw the 1st pick posted by @hands...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ

RoddieJ said:


> Eish! Then I saw the 1st pick posted by @hands...


Well then first do the yoga, then go fishing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

more guns

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday morning cuteness overload!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

more guns @hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Black&white Thuesday

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

hands said:


> Black&white Thuesday
> 
> View attachment 52509
> View attachment 52510



Almost got a fright when I saw the heading - luckily it was a happy ending .


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> Almost got a fright when I saw the heading - luckily it was a happy ending .


I still did, number 2 is fright nite delux, if I saw her in a dark alley I'd be crying like hell for traction.
I'd even plan on dropping some _diarrhea _to slow down pursuit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> I still did, number 2 is fright nite delux, if I saw her in a dark alley I'd be crying like hell for traction.
> I'd even plan on dropping some _diarrhea _to slow down pursuit.



Damn, if she's a vampire she can bite me all night long

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to go fishing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RoddieJ

I'm going fishing with @Rob_Fisher *strike 2*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to go fishing!
> View attachment 52671


Judging by the look of the fish in no1, Capt Jimmy Nelson is either a fearsome angler or a pirate well known to fish from the high seas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

You catch any of these yesterday @Rob Fisher 


Hopefully prize giving looked something like this


This girl deserves a longer rod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> You catch any of these yesterday @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 52946
> 
> Hopefully prize giving looked something like this
> View attachment 52947
> 
> This girl deserves a longer rod
> View attachment 52948



I hooked a big one but lost it early but managed to catch plenty of reasonable ones... prize giving wasn't like that I'm afraid... and yes a longer rod would work!


----------



## Dominica

This thread needs some diversity. Happy Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Dominica said:


> This thread needs some diversity. Happy Sunday


Hahaha! 
*Cringes*


----------



## Stevape;)

Whahaha agge neee 
Was wondering when this was going to happen good one @Dominica

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

Dominica said:


> This thread needs some diversity. Happy Sunday


O I do like you!

















Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 50620
> View attachment 50621
> View attachment 50622

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dominica

Hahaha. Move over boys, we're taking over this thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Dominica said:


> Hahaha. Move over boys, we're taking over this thread


Between you and @wiesbang you've ruined the Lounge for me. 

..and now you know why we didnt let girls into the treehouse club.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's get back on track with Avril!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Let's get back on track with Avril!
> View attachment 52971
> View attachment 52972



Much better! Uncle @Rob Fisher to the rescue once again!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not sure what the 'X' factor is, but she certainly has it. One of the most beautiful woman to grace this earth in my opinion 






And since the guys showed way more flesh, I'll add this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Viper_SA said:


> And since the guys showed way more flesh, I'll add this one
> 
> View attachment 52982



Joh, you just pulled my pillow out from under my resting head, on a Sunday nogal, ...youngsters nowdays, no respect. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pillows.t22280/ post #5

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## johan

Had to double check the heading after @Dominica & @wiesbang's horrific posts! As bad as @Genosmate's trans-gender pics way back on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more beauty for this pleasant Sunday Evening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beauty overload!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Quite a mix up post!
My weekly dose of fruits, Something for the ladies, something for the gents, something about pillows and something for the mention of us "boys" are being taken over (reference to us being the fisherman here).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

Winter is coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ

It's from the snow on the 'berg lol...


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> Winter is coming
> View attachment 53116



Not just winter...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Game controller...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Ladies man...


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Ladies man...


Now lets find one of this person without makeup!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

This thread delivers....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Not sure if I must post this here or on steeping section

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac

She's taking a vath

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

I think I should participate more in this thread on my way to 500 posts lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Yoh! Uncle @Rob Fisher , that first one is oh so yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

brotiform said:


> View attachment 53396
> 
> View attachment 53397


Where can we get the "full" set

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

brotiform said:


> View attachment 53396
> 
> View attachment 53397


Yeah this one...   

I'm all for "Pretty eyes, Thick thighs, and dirty tattoos"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Her name is Emma Ink , you can see a lot more of her if you know what I mean...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

It's quiet in here.


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@brotiform, that's just fckn wrong dude!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

just posting to hit my 500 mark


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's get back on track...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Paris


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Let's get back on track...
> View attachment 53567
> 
> View attachment 53568


Seriously...Paris?
Could you not find anyone else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Let's get back on track...
> View attachment 53567
> 
> View attachment 53568



Thats better,I'm very pleased the owner of the lounge has stepped in and straightened things out.
Big kiss for Rob from the Kissogram Lady

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Seriously...Paris?
> Could you not find anyone else?



Paris wants me and I want her... plus I love her CD... not the most beautiful around... but she has something... and she is way hotter than a couple of the others in this thread.

But Avril still wins! By a LONG shot!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

Hmmmm


----------



## brotiform

Better off with my lollipop granny


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

brotiform said:


> Better off with my lollipop granny


I so want to hit the disagree button on this one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

brotiform said:


> View attachment 53686


OK if thats the rest of the Granny I change my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

May the Force be with you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> OK if thats the rest of the Granny I change my mind


Reasons why that can't be granny.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Back to the topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Reasons why that can't be granny.
> View attachment 53762


Looking at this pic I'd say it aint necessarily so bro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Looking at this pic I'd say it aint necessarily so bro
> View attachment 53799



This thread needs to be renamed. 
I suggest the paper bag over head lounge .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> This thread needs to be renamed.
> I suggest the paper bag over head lounge .



It's fine I'm wearing one


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 53975


I call them invaders of personal manly space!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

I take it her name is Stella? Stel-ha-voor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DrSirus-88



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DrSirus-88



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DrSirus-88

Fit Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Beauties to ease us into the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And some more!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

mmmm.....yummy 

....that mouth......................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to add a little class to the lounge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Well it is Sunday...............

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> Well it is Sunday...............
> View attachment 54297
> View attachment 54298



So sad I have nun of those where I live...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> So sad I have nun of those where I live...


Probably just as well, the queue for the confessional is filling up fast, with Catholic teenaged boys.
You'd most likely be there till next week thursday.


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> So sad I have nun of those where I live...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> View attachment 54339



whaaaaaat?

My nun pun was pretty original! Even if I have to say so myself!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> whaaaaaat?
> 
> My nun pun was pretty original! Even if I have to say so myself!


Wasn't implying anything.just joining in the pun fun.


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Wasn't implying anything.just joining in the pun fun.



I know bud.......such a shame that facial expressions and tone of voice cannot be carried over in a forum post. That's why I posted the smiley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alexandra Daddario

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Danielle Sharp :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 54541
> View attachment 54542
> View attachment 54543
> View attachment 54544



Those two on the boat need a rod
.
.
.
.
.
.
So they can catch a feeesh!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 54541
> View attachment 54542
> View attachment 54543
> View attachment 54544



Joh! Number two is gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

I figure we should take a look at some new sports/pursuits here in the lounge,so Horse Riding,Basketball and Bodybuilding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Genosmate you were doing well until picture 3...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Genosmate

Oh,I don't know,she certainly has something ??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Oh,I don't know,she certainly has something ??



And it certainly is NOT sex appeal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

You may be right

She does have big.................
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
Hands

and a small..................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hopefully Katey will help with the eye bleach...


----------



## Viper_SA

Getting back to the blondes....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

I think @Genosmate feels too "horsey" if I lhave to judge by picture # 3 - he needs to stick to D.I.Y, she will kill him .


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully Katey will help with the eye bleach...
> View attachment 54573



Katey and I have promised ourselves to each other........well, I've done my part........still waiting for her answer........sigh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

First time in Rob's Lounge. Hopefully these will fit right in.






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I figure we should take a look at some new sports/pursuits here in the lounge,so Horse Riding,Basketball and Bodybuilding
> View attachment 54556
> View attachment 54557
> View attachment 54559


#3 had been arrested for smuggling the gym weights out in her. .. Huge purse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Forfcuksakes said:


> First time in Rob's Lounge. Hopefully these will fit right in.
> 
> View attachment 54852
> View attachment 54853
> View attachment 54854
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Damn! I would like to fit right in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like watching a Baseball Game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hawaii 50 Rocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Hawaii 50 Rocks!
> View attachment 55183
> View attachment 55184
> View attachment 55185
> View attachment 55186
> View attachment 55187



She's been a special favorite of mine ever since I saw her in Battlestar Galactica.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

This has to be THE ONLY thread where I don't mind that Tapatalk repeats the pics twice for every post 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cute! Very Cute!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Cute! Very Cute!
> View attachment 55282



Yummy, very yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

Boobs


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

.....moonshot... By Sigelei Fisher... Erm wait ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RiaanRed

Good decision looking into Rob's lounge... So here is one of my dreams....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

She's haaaaawwwwtttt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> She's haaaaawwwwtttt!


I think she's in league with chiropractors, my neck is sore from leaning to the left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> I think she's in league with chiropractors, my neck is sore from leaning to the left.



No need to lean left. Just look straight ahead. It's all there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

Have a good weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform

Nice @Handz


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

brotiform said:


>


@brotiform for president for this thread lol 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Memorial Day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Memorial Day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

God bless America.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And on a serious note... some thought for the Veterans who have served!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

Rob you've missed our own Savate day on the 21'st of May  - I suppose very few South Africans will remember, sad but true.


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> Rob you've missed our own Savate day on the 21'st of May  - I suppose very few South Africans will remember, sad but true.


Never heard the name but knew that 32 Battalion had kicked butt further north. 
Bumped into them in '82 near Etosha, dangerous looking mob. 
Sad how they were sidelined into squalor in Pomfret.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

blujeenz said:


> Never heard the name but knew that 32 Battalion had kicked butt further north.
> Bumped into them in '82 near Etosha, dangerous looking mob.
> Sad how they were sidelined into squalor in Pomfret.



Those currently in Pomfret are there on their own accord, those willing to go back to Angola and Sao Tome left (was involved with a repatriation of some of these guys to Sao Tome quite a few years ago). 2015 was the last time I attended a Savate day 'celebration' - used to be a huge event at various get together points in South Africa, and everybody pitched in step-outs during the 80's & 90's, later years was just an excuse for getting sloshed.. Heard through the grape vine that a few get together in the UK on an annual basis.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob you've missed our own Savate day on the 21'st of May  - I suppose very few South Africans will remember, sad but true.



I should have remembered that day @johan! My fishing buddy was a 32 battalion koevoet commander!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooters Time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> Hooters Time!
> View attachment 56338
> View attachment 56339
> View attachment 56340
> View attachment 56341
> View attachment 56342
> View attachment 56343
> View attachment 56344
> View attachment 56345
> View attachment 56346
> View attachment 56347


Brings back good memories @Rob Fisher



Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Morning!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Good Morning!
> View attachment 56543


----------



## moolies86

Thought you would like this @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Some Bollywood hotties....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac

Oh my! What a beautiful face!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

zadiac said:


> Oh my! What a beautiful face!


Out of those 3 pics u just saw the face???? Damn those boobs yummy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

kyle_redbull said:


> Out of those 3 pics u just saw the face???? Damn those boobs yummy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



A beautiful face never escapes me. No matter if there were completely naked ones right next to her. She is exceptionally beautiful.....and, she also has what the other two have 
And no, I didn't just see the face....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Felt like Asian today....











Or maybe Indian....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Back to my roots...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

Damn, she's cute with those freckles.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Let's do some redheads tonight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

Beautiful German girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86




----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Some cosplay

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Some dark-haired beauties....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Joh! I should really take up fishing again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel like watching a Baseball Game!
> View attachment 54916
> View attachment 54919
> View attachment 54917
> View attachment 54918


LOL....these are Basketball chicks


----------



## Willyza

WARMACHINE said:


> LOL....these are Basketball chicks


Now we talking


----------



## Willyza

Willyza said:


> Now we talking


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Casper



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> View attachment 58617



Damn @kimbo , I nearly spilled my coffee now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone for Crabs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

I love crab meat  

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone for Crabs?
> View attachment 58912


You can tell just by looking?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

No chicks today... it's more about vehicles... with the dam levels so low due to the drought launching boats is a major exercise because the slipways don't go all the way to the water anymore with the result you have to launch on sand and mud. Even the tractor we hired to help pull stuck vehicles out got stuck!



Trying to launch with a 2x4 doesn't work too well!



That's when the Toyota, Nissan, Isuzu and VW recovery vehicle is called into action!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Uncle @Rob Fisher 's awesome Merc to the rescue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos @Rob Fisher !
Vape On!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red, White and Blue Day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love the outdoors!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moolies86

Ultimate carwash

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My car is dirty all of a sardine!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> My car is dirty all of a sardine!


My exact thought uncle Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Casper

Rob Fisher said:


> Red, White and Blue Day!
> 
> View attachment 59322
> View attachment 59323
> View attachment 59324
> View attachment 59325
> View attachment 59326
> View attachment 59327
> View attachment 59328
> View attachment 59329
> View attachment 59330
> View attachment 59331


God bless America!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm looking forward to the 4th July!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Something to warm us up on this cold Sunday morning... Hello Kate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy 4th July to all my American friends! @Spydro @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy 4th July to all my American friends! @Spydro @Papa_Lazarou
> View attachment 59757



Thanks @Rob Fisher. American holiday yes, Canadian no. Just another day to Papa.

Vegas does it big time with lots of fireworks, lots of gals in patriotic bikini's at the endless pool parties on The Strip, 10's of thousands of gals dressed to the nines at club and VIP room parties for your entertainment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

View attachment 59829

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

From Port Elizabeth to Las Vegas.

Jade Hammond is on route to the USA to represent SA in the International Hooters Swimsuit Pageant. Support her and cast your Fan Favourite vote at www.hooters.com/pageant #71!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> From Port Elizabeth to Las Vegas.
> 
> Jade Hammond is on route to the USA to represent SA in the International Hooters Swimsuit Pageant. Support her and cast your Fan Favourite vote at www.hooters.com/pageant #71!
> 
> View attachment 60146



Alas I had to go with honest instead of patriotic, #22 Quinn Hunt gets my vote.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Sorry fellas, this is my vote

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands

Robs Ramblings ep 1



Robs Ramblings ep 100

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

one for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Its taken me 6 months to find this thread.... 
I always wonderd why folk are on the forum so offten.... I thought it was all the hot mods  (pun intended)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Tomrrow night the Big game...
All hyped and cant wait.


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> EURO CHAMPIONS BABY...
> View attachment 60392
> View attachment 60393



there's always a slow one in every group *sigh* 

here's a traditional lounge posting to illustrate the lounge content.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

blujeenz said:


> there's always a slow one in every group *sigh*
> 
> here's a traditional lounge posting to illustrate the lounge content.



Here is one you might enjoy.... Hahahaha 



Appropriate for the Win...


----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> Here is one you might enjoy.... Hahahaha
> View attachment 60410
> 
> 
> Appropriate for the Win...
> 
> View attachment 60411



you've ruined my nights dream.. 

*scrolls back up* to @kimbo posts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz

hands said:


> View attachment 60487


blaas hom bokkie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Will have to plan a trip to the USA in the not to distant future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

Time for some coffee brb

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Casper

I like coffee!!

A-Lot!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands

Every person is entitled to his or her personal preferences and tastes i guess.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

That's just fckn wrong dude!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

MarcelinoJ said:


> View attachment 61301


You can be thankful Im not a site admin, that post would have earned you a fine and a week on the sidelines to cool off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Casper

Now THAT's more like it @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

MarcelinoJ said:


> View attachment 61301



@MarcelinoJ you're feckin sick!

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gross picture removed... it has no place in the Lounge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Gross picture removed... it has no place in the Lounge.



Thanks Uncle Rob. Some people...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Too all those i offended. Here is something to make it right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much better.... All is forgiven. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Much better.... All is forgiven.
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



I agree @MarcelinoJ deserves a visit from the kissagram lady normally reserved for @Rob Fisher and @johan .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I agree @MarcelinoJ deserves a visit from the kissagram lady normally reserved for @Rob Fisher and @johan .
> View attachment 61468



@Genosmate someone is cruising for a bruising.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I agree @MarcelinoJ deserves a visit from the kissagram lady normally reserved for @Rob Fisher and @johan .
> View attachment 61468



Someone that keeps this atrocious pick on *his/her* hdd for so long, must be beyond sick!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Someone that keeps this atrocious pick on *his/her* hdd for so long, must be beyond sick!



No need Johan,just type 'bad plastic surgery' into Google then look at 'images' and loads of pics of 'luscious lips' come up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> No need Johan,just type 'bad plastic surgery' into Google then look at 'images' and loads of pics of 'luscious lips' come up



​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Oh wow Uncle @Rob Fisher 
Out of the blue you make my day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Dad and I on our "fishing" trip - what a great dad I have 

.



.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about fishing...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RoddieJ

No I remember why I needed to go fishing with @RobFisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 62563


I think you must start asking for drivers licence, this one looks way too young.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## moolies86

A lot to look forward to at the Olympics later this month!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 62677


In your new bathroom?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

I wish @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

geez...these are straight lung hits at 3000w...breath taking...with menthol at 50%

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite restaurant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

aah..bird watching of the owl species...my favourite...this is now a watched thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend chick spotting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
Found this one under the heading "*I never go naked, I always wear a bathing suit*".

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
And another - "*I never go naked, I always wear a bathing suit*".

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is this what is refered to as being a beach bum? Then count me in please...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

brazilian national greeting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

incredible_hullk said:


> brazilian national greeting
> View attachment 63082


Just been watching Olympic Ladies Beach Volleyball and there's already been a wrist injury... but I should be ok by Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 63333



She can blind someone with those things!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

sigh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some curly fries!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel like some curly fries!
> View attachment 63454


Me two with that cheese sauce  haha definitely heading to hooters on tge friday night before VapeCon lol maybe also after VapeCon lol theres a hooters in lynwood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Some sexy bodies and art

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Rio games has some awesome snap shots

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Elke buk, is 'n meesterstuk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Glytch

I find these images sexist and they objectify woman. 

I really enjoy them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice View!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice View!
> View attachment 64093


You are going to get into big kak if you keep pointing that new big lens of yours at sights like these

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Lounge Cute Day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> View attachment 64272



Now THIS is what a gamer should look like

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Blacklung

ddk1979 said:


> .
> And another - "*I never go naked, I always wear a bathing suit*".
> 
> .
> View attachment 63030


Similar to the the new "Aussie Swimwear "....eish

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Just for giggles...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 64632
> View attachment 64633
> View attachment 64634
> View attachment 64635
> View attachment 64636
> View attachment 64637
> View attachment 64638


Bet No 2 wasnt so nonchalant when they were puncturing her ass with the ink needles. 
Fake glasses on No 3, its plain glass as evident by the continous jaw/cheek line, still makes a cute librarian I guess.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Bet No 2 wasnt so nonchalant when they were puncturing her ass with the ink needles.
> Fake glasses on No 3, its plain glass as evident by the continous jaw/cheek line, still makes a cute librarian I guess.


The one I found most disturbing was what I thought to be a "selfie" in number 5, but you can see someone in the reflection of her glasses taking the pic, which makes you wonder what she was doing with her hands at the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> Bet No 2 wasnt so nonchalant when they were puncturing her ass with the ink needles.
> Fake glasses on No 3, its plain glass as evident by the continous jaw/cheek line, still makes a cute librarian I guess.



I wouldn't mind being the one who does the puncturing


----------



## johan

I assume pic #2 was directed at @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> I assume pic #2 was directed at @Clouds4Days


Actually I think she heard @zadiac puncturing comment and is showing her satisfaction rating.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> Actually I think she heard @zadiac puncturing comment and is showing her satisfaction rating.



Yep, could be, but then again, only one finger could also mean number one!  .... or .....maybe she prefers.......um.......well.......let's not turn this into an inappropriate thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 64733


Call that body armour,I'd be thru that in a flash! 
Err ...............Necessary permissions would have to be in place for such a demonstration from SWMBO and wearer of said armour of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 64733



Good Go.........................ooollly Miss Molly!! 

She can Bobba my fet any day!!  (preferably the whole day)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The cutest Promo Girl at VapCon 2016! Can't wait for the photographers pics! 



And which promo girl did Hi Ho choose as his assistant?  But we chose her as the Hi Ho PA because she was also real intelligent with an awesome personality!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I took a quick break at @Paulie's stand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Dirty old man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

kimbo said:


> View attachment 65987


Vapecon changed you, you used to post tasty brunettes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> Vapecon changed you, you used to post tasty brunettes.


Not Vapecon .. Sodom en Gemora

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

It will take me a day or two to get the smog cleared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> Vapecon changed you, you used to post tasty brunettes.



Nothing wrong with the yummyness he posted now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Mmmm.........Uncle @Rob Fisher, you sure know how to pick 'em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

zadiac said:


> Mmmm.........Uncle @Rob Fisher, you sure know how to pick 'em


oh yeah...uncle @RobFisher really knows his stuff... love the innocent girlfriend look on some ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> Nothing wrong with the yummyness he posted now


Guess not...if you like blondes.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> The cutest Promo Girl at VapCon 2016! Can't wait for the photographers pics!
> View attachment 65249
> 
> 
> And which promo girl did Hi Ho choose as his assistant?  But we chose her as the Hi Ho PA because she was also real intelligent with an awesome personality!
> View attachment 65250



Soooo........... @Silver, did you like it when she held your mod?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Soooo........... @Silver, did you like it when she held your mod?



Lol, @zadiac - loved it!
Hehe - She carried my spare mod - the white Pico mini - plus helped me with so many things when doing the rounds and checking if all the vendors were okay. It was a big help indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Lol, @zadiac - loved it!
> Hehe - She carried my spare mod - the white Pico mini - plus helped me with so many things when doing the rounds and checking if all the vendors were okay. It was a big help indeed!



Not to mention she is awesome eye candy as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Not to mention she is awesome eye candy as well



She is very beautiful indeed and was a big help on the day!
But I will admit I was not able to focus on the eye candy aspect lol - was focused on getting through the day with all systems staying up and making sure everyome was okay - as you know. 
If it wasnt for all of you guys, Shaun and skipper Fisher I dont know how we could have done it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> She is very beautiful indeed and was a big help on the day!
> But I will admit I was not able to focus on the eye candy aspect lol - was focused on getting through the day with all systems staying up and making sure everyome was okay - as you know.
> If it wasnt for all of you guys, Shaun and skipper Fisher I dont know how we could have done it!



lol.....I somehow always manage to focus on some eye candy (if there are any) no matter what I'm busy with

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol, @zadiac - loved it!
> Hehe - She carried my spare mod - the white Pico mini - plus helped me with so many things when doing the rounds and checking if all the vendors were okay. It was a big help indeed!



I read it so wrong LOL, only saw: "... the white Pico mini "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> I read it so wrong LOL, only saw: "... the white Pico mini "



Ohm @johan! Het jy weer vuil gedagtes........hehehe

How are you? You are very quiet. When are you coming over for a visit again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Ohm @johan! Het jy weer vuil gedagtes........hehehe
> 
> How are you? You are very quiet. When are you coming over for a visit again?



Altyd vuil gedagtes  - Apparently wise men are slow to speak. Shall visit when the winter up North gets intolerable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Some Mia Khalifa....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Viper_SA said:


> Some Mia Khalifa....
> 
> View attachment 66489
> View attachment 66490
> View attachment 66491
> View attachment 66492


ooh..someones a mia khalifa fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A lovely selection of beautiful faces today!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 66660



This is still the best one


----------



## Rob Fisher

On my next trip to the US I need to go to Arizona to see the Cardinals!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also need to go to Dallas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And Kansas City to see the Chiefs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## hands

For your birthday skipper, rest of you scroll by

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## johan

I like them 'stukkend' @hands!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

I just can't figure out what she is looking for in the fridge after dropping her shorts.Maybe some sort of ointment!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gotta just love "shorts"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

Dunno if this has been posted but dam it's a nice pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

hands said:


> View attachment 67757
> View attachment 67758
> View attachment 67759
> View attachment 67760
> View attachment 67761
> View attachment 67762
> View attachment 67763


Tattooed ladies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I've always found smoking women unattractive, but damn! Vaping girls are sooo hot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

@zadiac Fully agree with that statement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im a legs guy...
Hope yous enjoy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

Clouds4Days said:


> Im a legs guy...


Then you will love these shoes

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

hands said:


> Then you will love these shoes
> View attachment 67922
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67923



I need to buy my wife a pair of those heels 

Then she will be like why you keep looking at my feet...
And ill be like those legs are fine... 

Knowing her... Arent my legs good enough

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

incredible_hullk said:


> ooh..someones a mia khalifa fan



As i don't keep up with things generally i thought I'd Google her to see if she's a famous singer or movie star.
I see she is in movies,but was pretty surprised at the genre

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

hope u didnt google at work...i only know cos of a bud...pretty girls with clothes rock my world not that stuff


----------



## Genosmate

incredible_hullk said:


> hope u didnt google at work...i only know cos of a bud...pretty girls with clothes rock my world not that stuff


I was in my office at home but was happy no one walked in when I hit the Google Images button.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK where exactly did I put my hiking shoes?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

I hear beauty is in the eyes of the beholder....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> OK where exactly did I put my hiking shoes?
> View attachment 68036



If she and I were to go hiking in the mountains, we will NEVER return.......NEVER!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

hands said:


> View attachment 68308



This is the correct way a guitar should be played - ALWAYS!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hands

Thong or shorts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

hands said:


> Thong or shorts?
> 
> 
> View attachment 68344



Does it matter?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

the eyes on the 1st one...mesmerising..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> View attachment 68479
> View attachment 68584
> View attachment 68583



Stunning! Simply Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

These 'eye pics' are all well and good,but............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

After looking at all the recent posts of gorgeous babes, I've decided to go back to the very beginning of this thread, so don't be surprised if you get a rating on a post that is two years old ... if somethings a winner, it'll get the thumbs up, no matter how old it is. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> After looking at all the recent posts of gorgeous babes, I've decided to go back to the very beginning of this thread, so don't be surprised if you get a rating on a post that is two years old ... if somethings a winner, it'll get the thumbs up, no matter how old it is.
> 
> .


Not a good idea, most of them have gotten married and had kids, they dont look the same anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

blujeenz said:


> Not a good idea, most of them have gotten married and had kids, they dont look the same anymore.




Agree, but the problem is I don't look the same as I did 2 years ago either. 
I'm sure I can make it work, I've still got my sexy shape ... round IS a shape. 

.


----------



## ddk1979

kimbo said:


> View attachment 68963




I think I see some piercings in strategic places 

.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Right @hands and @Rob Fisher I'm getting in on this 'eyes' theme

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

Demi Rose Mawby

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979

Some more of Demi Rose Mawby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

I guess getting out of bed early on a Sunday can be difficult for some..............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

This one is for @Rob Fisher since he loves "eyes".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> This one is for @Rob Fisher since he loves "eyes".
> 
> 
> View attachment 69942
> View attachment 69943
> View attachment 69944
> View attachment 69945



Stunning eyes... all stunning! Thanks @ddk1979!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Well they did win the Ryder Cup again (at last) ............

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some Curly Fries!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Namaste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roll on Summer!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979

Some more "eyes".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Eyes rock! Here are some more! These are all *Green *eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

I'm fully behind the initiative to get away from gratuitous pictures of ladies wearing scant clothing,so I'm in with the eyes theme ...............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

wow @hands...those are work of art pics...true beauty

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlock

Same girl @Rob Fisher Ball point pen drawing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Warlock said:


> Same girl @Rob Fisher Ball point pen drawing
> View attachment 70406


that is stunning @Warlock...u talented!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

lol @incredible_hullk Wish I was. Not my drawing


----------



## Genosmate

Eye,Eye

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Eye,Eye
> View attachment 70446
> View attachment 70447



Geez @Genosmate, you just know how to F@#-up my daily dose of visual beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Geez @Genosmate, you just know how to F@#-up my daily dose of visual beauty!



@Genosmate is a trouble causer Johan. At least @hands rescued us quickly. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hands said:


> View attachment 70496
> View attachment 70497
> View attachment 70498
> View attachment 70500
> View attachment 70502
> View attachment 70503
> View attachment 70501


oh my gosh...the 2nd last one with the noise ring is going to be my wife in my dreams...aaah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Genosmate said:


> Eye,Eye
> View attachment 70446
> View attachment 70447


aaaaah...what the heck...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> @Genosmate is a trouble causer Johan. At least @hands rescued us quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He's not a trouble causer, he's a "KAK MAKER" ! What happened to the power of the Fines Master?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> He's not a trouble causer, he's a "KAK MAKER" ! What happened to the power of the Fines Master?



@johan - the fines master has become quite lenient of late 

He hasnt dished out a fine for some time

Just the other day he almost got a fine himself for changing his avatar pic
I see its back to porcupine again - thank goodness, "there is peace in the land"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Some more "eyes".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> @johan - the fines master has become quite lenient of late
> 
> He hasnt dished out a fine for some time
> 
> Just the other day he almost got a fine himself for changing his avatar pic
> I see its back to porcupine again - thank goodness, "there is peace in the land"


I only pay fines on receipt of served summons @Silver 

Pucker up @johan and @Rob Fisher its the kissagram lady

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Whats wrong here? 
'This girl has one eye looking at me and the other one looking for me'!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Let me try and rescue the thread before @Genosmate turns it into a horror movie.
@Genosmate , I see a lot of "dislike" ratings in the future.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 70609



Wow that is a real beauty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

More eyes to get us back on track!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that is a real beauty!




Totally agree with you @Rob Fisher, she is really stunning . There's that innocence that I just love. So many other ladies appear as if they've been around the block too many times.

.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that is a real beauty!



Unfortunately Uncle Rob, I don't think she belongs in the lounge. She is a child model and she's only 12 years old. I recognized her face from an article I read about child exploitation in the modelling world and when I saw this photo I searched a little.

http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/laneya-grace.html

https://www.instagram.com/official_laneya_grace/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately Uncle Rob, I don't think she belongs in the lounge. She is a child model and she's only 12 years old. I recognized her face from an article I read about child exploitation in the modelling world and when I saw this photo I searched a little.
> 
> http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/laneya-grace.html
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/official_laneya_grace/



Wow you never can tell these days... at least we were just commenting on her beautiful face and eyes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately Uncle Rob, I don't think she belongs in the lounge. She is a child model and she's only 12 years old. I recognized her face from an article I read about child exploitation in the modelling world and when I saw this photo I searched a little.
> 
> http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/laneya-grace.html
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/official_laneya_grace/




@zadiac , thanks for pointing that out. Did not know her age, only that she is stunning. 
I've seen so many pics where the person LOOKS very young but is an adult.
It's so difficult to judge ages these days since make-up can either add or subtract years from a face..
Have removed her pic.

.


----------



## Genosmate

ddk1979 said:


> @zadiac , thanks for pointing that out. Did not know her age, only that she is stunning. She appears to be 18 or older.
> I've seen so many pics where the person LOOKED very young but is an adult.
> It's so difficult to judge ages these days since make-up can either add or subtract years from a face..
> Have removed her pic.
> 
> .



OOOOH I thought you meant this girl was 12
Thankfully I was wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I only pay fines on receipt of served summons @Silver
> 
> Pucker up @johan and @Rob Fisher its the kissagram lady
> View attachment 70593



​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

johan said:


> View attachment 70664​


You'll kiss her twice?
Brave man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

@ddk1979 and @Rob Fisher 

No sweat guys. Just looking out for the forum. Wouldn't want outside people coming in here and think we're a bunch of perverts checking out preteen girls...eish

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> @ddk1979 and @Rob Fisher
> 
> No sweat guys. Just looking out for the forum. Wouldn't want outside people coming in here and think we're a bunch of perverts checking out preteen girls...eish


I prefer my perving with "_obviously a woman_" who dont need to hold their daddys hand around the block, but there's been a few dubious (young) postings and Im sure your eagle eye is much appreciated by all aboard. 

"_obviously a woman_"






need I say it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> I prefer my perving with "_obviously a woman_" who dont need to hold their daddys hand around the block, but there's been a few dubious (young) postings and Im sure your eagle eye is much appreciated by all aboard.
> 
> "_obviously a woman_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need I say it?



I have indeed seen some postings of "almost too young" girls here in the lounge, but when doing a photo search on google, I either get other photos of them proving that they are mature enough to be here, or I find nothing on them and then just leave it be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## hands

zadiac said:


> I have indeed seen some postings of "almost too young" girls here in the lounge, but when doing a photo search on google, I either get other photos of them proving that they are mature enough to be here, or I find nothing on them and then just leave it be.


Thank you for keeping an eye on the thread


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 70908



She's got it on back to front, any pirate worth his salt can tell you that when looking for treasure, X marks the spot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

blujeenz said:


> She's got it on back to front, any pirate worth his salt can tell you that when looking for treasure, X marks the spot.




This is what the front looks like ... sorry if it's disappointing.




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's do legs today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's do legs today!
> View attachment 71017
> View attachment 71018
> View attachment 71019
> View attachment 71020
> View attachment 71021
> View attachment 71022
> View attachment 71023


That better Mr Foosher.Proper subject matter not just an excuse for posting pics of ladies in skimpy gear!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
After all this excitement I desperately need a drink

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's do legs today!
> View attachment 71017
> View attachment 71018
> View attachment 71019
> View attachment 71020
> View attachment 71021
> View attachment 71022
> View attachment 71023



I'm glad they're longer than 12 inches  - should keep everybody happy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> That better Mr Foosher.Proper subject matter not just an excuse for posting pics of ladies in skimpy gear!
> View attachment 71054
> View attachment 71055
> View attachment 71056
> View attachment 71057
> View attachment 71058



.... and they're bigger than 12 inches


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

hands said:


> View attachment 71071



Something about a beautiful woman operating a washing machine just does it for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands

zadiac said:


> Something about a beautiful woman operating a washing machine just does it for me


here you go

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

@hands I thank you sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again I feel like some curly fries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## hands

Barbara Server Age 54



Elle Macpherson 52

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

It seems as thou @hands is not busy this afternoon making tips for us to vape with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

hands said:


>



Im up for a few rounds in the orchard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

blujeenz said:


> Im up for a few rounds in the orchard.


perky little plums arent they

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

hands said:


> Barbara Server Age 54
> View attachment 72000
> 
> 
> Elle Macpherson 52
> View attachment 72001



Hallo Antie. Wil Antie nie brand nie, Antie?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan

Geez! from under-aged to over-aged, btw these 50+'s do look good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

I think we might need @zadiac ruling on 1 & 3 ...dubious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

From a father that has a daughter I am alarmed at all the "vuil ou omies" in this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> From a father that has a daughter I am alarmed at all the "vuil ou omies" in this thread


Im just hoping no one posts my granddaughter here.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


>


dang this first pick is lovely


----------



## Daniel

hands said:


> dang this first pick is lovely



think this has to be contacts or PhotoShop , no humans eyes are that beautiful and freaky at the same time ....


----------



## hands

Daniel said:


> think this has to be contacts or PhotoShop , no humans eyes are that beautiful and freaky at the same time ....


Heterochromia of the eye, one iris is a different color from the other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> think this has to be contacts or PhotoShop , no humans eyes are that beautiful and freaky at the same time ....


Nope, quite rare though.
David Bowie was known for this rarity.


----------



## ddk1979

I'm into a different kind of *OHM* .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alexandra Daddari

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Oh man! Those eyes are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went fishing today! Had a great time and got some good fish! Just wish my fishing buddy looked like this!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Think it is time to re-visit the

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

hands said:


> View attachment 72952
> View attachment 72951
> View attachment 72950
> View attachment 72949


Nr two my pick always like a bit of meat on a girl these maergat models don't do it for me. Hey there's an idea start a Hotty of the Day thread and we all vote who's the nicest. Of course always tasteful fotos though not these airbrushed edited to death things.... What's You okes think?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Nice lounge @Rob Fisher, hope you don't mind I brought someone with.
I don't know if she has been here before but I'm sure she doesn't mind coming again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> Nice lounge @Rob Fisher, hope you don't mind I brought someone with.
> I don't know if she has been here before but I'm sure she doesn't mind coming again.



Thanks @GregF! She is very welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

GregF said:


> I don't know if she has been here before but I'm sure she doesn't mind coming again.


Thanks, that reminds me to go have a look for more Shameless episodes.


----------



## GregF

hands said:


> Thanks, that reminds me to go have a look for more Shameless episodes.


Yup. Must be the best thing on TV atm.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 73020



Damn! That is soooo sexy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Think I need to go and swim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Looks like bikinis are today's theme, keeping with the summer vibes


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Xmas that last one @hands Ek voel nou soos 'n vuil ou man....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Reading time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Mmmm.....nice ones Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Xmas that last creature @hands

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

It's time for something refreshing.










.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks like Trump may make it!


----------



## Willyza

Ye just watching it this morning 
Like they say
_ "Anything Can Happen"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like Trump may make it!
> View attachment 74652









I might go into business making bricks, he's got to get many of them cheaply for that wall he wanted. 

ps It shouldnt come as a great surprise, it was in an episode of South Park a while back.
(Season 19 Episode 2, Sept 2015)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

South African real estate prices set to soar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Wonder if he's packing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

blujeenz said:


> I might go into business making bricks, he's got to get many of them cheaply for that wall he wanted.
> 
> ps It shouldnt come as a great surprise, it was in an episode of South Park a while back.
> (Season 19 Episode 2, Sept 2015)








Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

Time for fish!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Gotta cook the fish !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Haha , you dirty old man oom Rob. Love the t-shirt she's wearing !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Seems like its "goodbye supermodel" today. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-pro-150w-mod.t30990/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-pro-150w-mod.t30990/
Although he seems to be keeping her underwear. 


> Condition :- Perfect but minus the little case it comes in.





Miranda Kerr for WonderBra

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Seems like its "goodbye supermodel" today.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-pro-150w-mod.t30990/
> Although he seems to be keeping her underwear.



I never got to love the VGod Pro150... plus it's too thin for a Serpent Mini 25 and that's a deal breaker... and the little case had to stay behind because it's the perfect size for my rebuild toolkit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 75069



Photoshopped. I have an identical pic of this girl somewhere with no tats. Very good photoshop though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Photoshopped. I have an identical pic of this girl somewhere with no tats. Very good photoshop though.



So glad you spelled "tats" correct

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> So glad you spelled "tats" correct



Hahaha  Hoe gaan dit Ohm Johan? Bly jy nog lekker daar oorkant die dam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

Daniel said:


>


Is that last girl lubricating herself with ejuice

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Genosmate said:


> Is that last girl lubricating herself with ejuice


She's blonde, I think she's got the vape thing wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

blujeenz said:


> She's blonde, I think she's got the vape thing wrong.



haha no , that would be sacrilege , think it's beard oil or something didn't really pay attention to what she typed


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very Cute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Very Cute!
> View attachment 75353



And young........


----------



## Viper_SA

Sorry guys, since my last post was deleted because it was "too much", I apologize if it offended anyone who may have seen it before deletion.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry guys, since my last post was deleted because it was "too much", I apologize if it offended anyone who may have seen it before deletion.




Damn, I missed it .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Screw this, I'm out. If people are going to be policed again on this forum, I no longer feel the need to participate. Never understood why the Vapehaven group left, now I do. I apologized for an "allegedly" offensive post, making a joke out of it, and get tapped on the fingers again for drawing unwanted attention to a post that no longer exists?! WTF man?!
> 
> View attachment 75447



That was me @Viper_SA 
I apologise if you feel that way but the picture posted was not in the spirit of this thread
Drawing attention to that is in my view creating more problems than it is worth.

I was acting in the best interests of the forum - i promise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver. I understood why you deleted it, albeit I was a little offended by the way it was done. I PM would have been nice to explain for instance. People post barely legal girls on here with no-one batting an eye-lid. I decided to get over it, and found the picture of the lamb, and apologized if anyone felt offended that _may_ have seen my previous post. Removing that again is just bully tactics to me. As a long standing member of this forum, I feel I deserved to be treated a little better than the way this was handled.



Okay I apologise again if you feel that way but I can assure you that i hold you in high regard on this forum. I was trying to act quickly. Do not view it that you were being bullied. I was trying to preserve the integrity of this thread and the forum at large. 

I do not recall ever deleting one of your posts before. Please don't take it personally. You are always welcome here.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I tend to agree with @Viper_SA re the "draw attention" post, but maybe you can give us the reasons why drawing attention to a deleted post creates more problems than it is worth? What problems?



You are right @Andre
Apologies @Viper_SA - i acted too quickly on your "apology" post
I have undeleted it
Apology accepted

Now people are going to ask to see the post that was deleted - but lets keep that deleted for now


----------



## Daniel

All I can say is bottom corner pocket....

All jokes aside that's why I loathe threads like this so hard to 'police' on what is acceptable maybe the powers that be should highlight the dos and donts....


----------



## Andre

Ok, I deleted my post re the debate above as it is against the forum rules: "If you do not agree with a decision an Admin or Mod Member has made, it must be discussed privately. Argumentative posts about an Admin or Mods decision based on the ToS of this website will be deleted without notice.".

May I suggest this be discussed via PM.

EDIT: See I was too slow and @Silver has already responded. Respect Sir.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

nooo...i missed the picture ...


----------



## antonherbst

To create some humor in the lounge again. Go and google: natal curry contest
It will be worth the read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

antonherbst said:


> To create some humor in the lounge again. Go and google: natal curry contest
> It will be worth the read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha..thats gud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*NATAL CURRY CONTEST*

If you can read this whole story without laughing then there's no hope for you. I was crying by the end. Note: Please take time to read this slowly.
For those of you who have lived in Natal, you know how typical this is.
They actually have a Curry Cook-off about June/July. It takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the Royal Show in PMB.

Judge #3 was an inexperienced food critic named Frank, who was visiting from America.

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a Curry Cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the Beer Garden when the call came in. I was assured by the other two judges (Natal Indians) that the curry wouldn't be all that spicy and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted.

Here are the scorecard notes from the event:

*CURRY # 1 - SEELAN'S MANIAC MONSTER TOMATO CURRY...*

Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.

Judge # 2 -- Nice smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

Judge # 3 (Frank) -- Holy shit, what the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames out. I hope that's the worst one. These people are crazy.

*CHILI #2 - PHOENIX BBQ CHICKEN CURRY...*

Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of chicken. Slight chili tang.

Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver! They had to rush in more beer when they saw the look on my face.

*CURRY # 3 - SHAMILA'S FAMOUS "BURN DOWN THE GARAGE" CURRY..*.

Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse curry. Great kick.

Judge # 2 -- A bit salty, good use of chili peppers.

Judge # 3 -- Call 911. I've located uranium’s pill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drain Cleaner. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting pissed from all the beer.

*CHILI # 4 - BABOO'S BLACK MAGIC BEAN CURRY...*

Judge # 1 -- Black bean curry with almost no spice. Disappointing.

Judge # 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods, not much of a curry.

Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Shareen, the beer maid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 200kg woman is starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an aphrodisiac?

*CHILI # 5 LALL'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER...*

Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong curry. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

Judge # 2 -- Average beef curry, could use more tomato. Must admit the chili peppers make a strong statement.

Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Shareen saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Screw them. 

*CHILI # 6 - VERISHNEE'S VEGETARIAN VARIETY...*

Judge # 1 -- Thin yet bold vegetarian variety curry. Good balance of spices and peppers.

Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb.

Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulfuric flames. I am definitely going to shit myself if I fart and I'm worried it will eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that Shareen. Can't feel my lips anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone ice cream.


*CHILI # 7 - SELINA'S "MOTHER-IN-LAW'S-TONGUE" CURRY.*..

Judge # 1 -- A mediocre curry with too much reliance on canned peppers.

Judge # 2 -- Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. (I should take note at this stage that I am worried about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing controllably).

Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with curry, which slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava to match my shirt. At least, during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing- it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach.

*CHILI # 8 - NAIDOO'S TOENAIL CURLING CURRY...*

Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending. This is a nice blend curry. Not too bold but spicy enough to declare its existence.

Judge # 2 -- This final entry is a good, balanced curry. Neither mild nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge #3 farted, passed out, fell over and pulled the curry pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor man, wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot curry?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Britt Robertson

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

antonherbst said:


> To create some humor in the lounge again. Go and google: natal curry contest


Dang it, some greasy super hot curry would go down really well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

I love that first pic, she is lovely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
One of the most beautiful actresses around - Margot Robbie.
Enchanting eyes and a wonderful smile

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> .
> One of the most beautiful actresses around - Margot Robbie.
> Enchanting eyes and a wonderful smile



No argument there! She is simply stunning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Someone or some peeps are going to cry in the shower tonight!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
and some more because I think she's really hot.
















.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

ddk1979 said:


> .
> and some more because I think she's really hot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75512
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75513
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75514
> 
> 
> View attachment 75515
> 
> 
> .


smoking...who is she?


----------



## ddk1979

incredible_hullk said:


> smoking...who is she?




@incredible_hullk , she's an actress - Margot Robbie.
She starred with Will Smith in the movie "Focus".

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

And she plays the amazing Harley Quin from suicide squad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

antonherbst said:


> And she plays the amazing Harley Quin from suicide squad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aah..next movie for me to watch


----------



## Rob Fisher

And... she wants me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

does she want u or ur gear....


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> does she want u or ur gear....



It's a toss up... it could be either or both but I don't care whichever it is... both would work for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a toss up... it could be either or both but I don't care whichever it is... both would work for me!


true..win win situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

All men want a woman that can do both rolls of responsibility very well. 

Wife roll. As seen in the first couple of photos of her and then we all want that freak as well cause that makes up for the crazy they cause to our lives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

I know the following is off the hot topic at discussion but i want to know. I have a diamond v logo next to my name? What is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

that means u using the vip (paid for version) of tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> You are right @Andre
> Apologies @Viper_SA - i acted too quickly on your "apology" post
> I have undeleted it
> Apology accepted
> 
> Now people are going to ask to see the post that was deleted - but lets keep that deleted for now



Accepted @Silver. Whomever wanted to see the deleted pic has seen it via PM by now anyway, so I'm sure the issue has been resolved. I will refrain from any further postings in the lounge for now.

Viper out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spider Chick! Cosplay girls rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Now theres a spider I would squash with my belly and not my foot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to go watch the Miami Dolphins play!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need some Curly Fries! Hooters Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

.
This is what happened when I tried my hand at casting :






So I'm now in favour of using a simpler method.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

Some  to brighten up your day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Goooooooddd mmmoorrrning.....







Last pic is my favourite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Junior

Girlfriend: what are you doing on your phone babe? 
Me: ag just some boring vape forum stuff...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Living life in the fast lane...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

That awkward moment when you open this thread for the 1st time not knowing the contents in an open office environment and all you see is Hot chickitas in Lingerie. , Geez put a warning on the subject lol, (OIP)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

hands said:


> View attachment 77119


I think your driptips look nicer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

blujeenz said:


> I think your driptips look nicer.


Wahahaha


----------



## GregF

blujeenz said:


> I think your driptips look nicer.


Yes but which one would you rather put your lips to?
Beside you havnt seen her driptip yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Room for one more?

Some of my favorites

Katheryn Winnick





Chrissy Costanza, what a voice!






Jenna Coleman





Oona Chaplin





Karen Gillan





Eva Green 





Taylor Momsen - I have a weakness for bad woman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What's cooking good looking?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Suddenly work became difficult


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 77684
> 
> 
> View attachment 77685
> 
> 
> View attachment 77686
> 
> 
> View attachment 77687


1 & 2 are tasty.
3 can stay at home.
4 looks like her cheese has slid off her cracker. ie not a full box of chocolates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some might be on leave and others not. This is for those who are still at work. And might not have a break this year. 



Some motivation before the year end business breaks us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

blujeenz said:


> 3 can stay at home.




@blujeenz , I don't believe you said she should stay home, after all, she IS wearing BLUJEENZ . 

My personal favourite is no. 1 ... she is just so sweet and sexy

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Take a good look while its still there.I have it on good authority that Mod Makers have teams of men armed with chainsaws,hacking away to keep up with demand just from @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The tree front left looks good for a mod... especially the big root... now to get it stabilsed!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Ogh those eyes on #1 stares into your soul....


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

Oom Rob back in the day, PLAAAAYER!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sideshow

Atta boi...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Sorry guys, Rob just popped out quickly to play with some new stuff he got from Greece or something, I'm sure he will be back shortly. He mentioned something about chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

GregF said:


> Sorry guys, Rob just popped out quickly to play with some new stuff he got from Greece or something, I'm sure he will be back shortly. He mentioned something about chicken dinner.


Haha forget girl pics some tank pr0n incoming....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Name the mountain ranges...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

What mountain range?
where?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## igor

It's the twin peak dd in lower canda

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel

igor said:


> It's the twin peak dd in lower canda


No man, that's the Nipplation Mountain range. I hear the stabilised wood that comes from there is really hard.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

gdigitel said:


> No man, that's the Nipplation Mountain range. I hear the stabilised wood that comes from there is really hard.


First : North Cascades National Park
Second : no clue
Third : Rialto Beach 

Come on man know your geographical displeasure....


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78771


I wonder what battery wraps she uses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Daniel

Some beaches...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

Daniel said:


> Some beaches...


Those are very dangerous beaches... the life guards are hardly ever on duty and when they are they have their hands full. Also considered red pole beaches as apposed to blue flag beaches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nina Agdal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

ddk1979 said:


> .
> One of the most beautiful actresses around - Margot Robbie.
> Enchanting eyes and a wonderful smile
> 
> View attachment 75500
> 
> 
> View attachment 75501
> 
> 
> View attachment 75502
> 
> 
> View attachment 75504




Sorry to say this guys but this beautiful lady got married over the past weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

antonherbst said:


> Sorry to say this guys but this beautiful lady got married over the past weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hence ive been quite @antonherbst honeymoons can be draining

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

incredible_hullk said:


> hence ive been quite @antonherbst honeymoons can be draining



@incredible_hulk i enjoy your humor but we all lost out on this lady. She tried her luck with me but i am already loved by an amazing woman already. If at the tome i knew you where available i would have given her your number but she was so devastated when i said no that she fell back on to her high school sweetheart and settled for second best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

LOL, are you her chauffeur, or cheff?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

gdigitel said:


> LOL, are you her chauffeur, or cheff?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


3rd option...man of action...dessert chef only..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh

For scientific research purposes,,, Who's that holding the cupcakes? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79778


HE!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> HE!!



Absolutely!  I should move the post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Like most things HE means high maintenance.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> Like most things HE means high maintenance.....


Ag, just rub her butt out with Renaissance wax, @Genosmate still has one left if you hurry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

blujeenz said:


> Ag, just rub her butt out with Renaissance wax, @Genosmate still has one left if you hurry.


That might actually work, look after the things you covet and they will age well with time... Luckily my wife is not a thing and she is still as beautiful as the day I met her a rare beauty......


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> That might actually work, look after the things you covet and they will age well with time... Luckily my wife is not a thing and she is still as beautiful as the day I met her a rare beauty......


Sjoe, you've gotta think quickly when they're reading over your shoulder, nice save.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

Selfie Monday?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

White Shorts for the Win!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Not enough Uncle @Rob Fisher! More!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

You know, it's really nice coming back from work and to relax in the lounge. Takes a lot of stress off. Thank you all for posting awesome pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for some legs!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the view!



What's for breakfast?



Nice flower!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pictures of cell phone covers!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Haloooo! I'm having withdrawal symptoms here! This thread has been dormant at dangerous levels!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Haloooo! I'm having withdrawal symptoms here! This thread has been dormant at dangerous levels!


You know how you "zone out" when playing with your new Skyline on your equallly new Hellfire Phantom?
No... I dont either, but apparently it happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> You know how you "zone out" when playing with your new Skyline on your equallly new Hellfire Phantom?
> No... I dont either, but apparently it happens.


And here I am, the best I can do is making atty stands from "destabalized" wood!
Eisch...

Regards

(Edit: Or should I rather say with destabalized wood?)
(Edit2: Ooops, sorry...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

@Raindance alas I like them older, so you're stuck with my picks till the Phantom/Skyline gets put in the display cabinet. 

Jennifer Esposito, thats my idea of a _*woman*,_ its the way you say it, start low down on the "E", highest on the "si" and draw out the "o" at the end.
Plus her smile, thats nice too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

@blujeenz , I like your style man!

Regards!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 19D66

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gotta love American Football!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Gotta love American Football!
> View attachment 81171
> View attachment 81172
> View attachment 81173
> View attachment 81174
> View attachment 81175



3'rd Photo from top: Must be the original _Tempe Tigers_ (not the ones from Bloem) .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Niels

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 41382
> 
> 
> Guess who has a thing for blondes......


can you please tell me the name of that girl, im in love


----------



## gdigitel

Niels said:


> can you please tell me the name of that girl, im in love


Her name is Inna Urdreams, she is from a town called Nochancky in Russia.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

gdigitel said:


> Her name is Inna Urdreams, she is from a town called Nochancky in Russia.


And the dumbass that I am, i actually googled that name before reading it properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81335


and a rousing Good Morning to you too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> And the dumbass that I am, i actually googled that name before reading it properly



 thanx bro! Needed that laughter today!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Will we see some of these ladies at VapeCon 2017 Oom Rob??



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Will we see some of these ladies at VapeCon 2017 Oom Rob??



Nope... but we will have a bevy of beauties for you at VapCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Chicks and Cars - part 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frikkie6000

Just a little bit of Eva Green for this lekker Tuesday...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

SO : "What you doing baby ?" 
Me: "Just on this vape forum looking at vape stuff" 
SO : "Dont you get bored looking at vapes all day" 
Me : " uhm nope  "

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Now that's has to be - no - has got to be the most gorgeous Yellow Surf Board that I've seen in ages - spectacular curves at the back end of that Board - just so awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Max said:


> Now that's has to be - no - has got to be the most gorgeous Yellow Surf Board that I've seen in ages - spectacular curves at the back end of that Board - just so awesome



There's a surfboard in that picture?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

zadiac said:


> There's a surfboard in that picture?


Yeah it's a thrust her. 
Oops damn auto correct


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Nina Agdal
> View attachment 79074
> View attachment 79075
> View attachment 79076
> View attachment 79077


Im not a fan of Nina. She never returns my calls

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

Fridays always puts a smile on my face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jones

does she really do it for you Hands ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what's in the packets but whatever it is I'm gonna order it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quakes

Ow Josie Maran, How you make me miss NFS MW!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what's in the packets but whatever it is I'm gonna order it!
> View attachment 83247


You wont need them, its those sponge foam bumpers for the garage wall for when you open the car doors, car door protectors thingy.
She probably has to stick them under her butt cheeks so that she doesn't bang her arse against the curb, when crossing the road... cos damm she's short.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quakes

Just something interesting - Google "blap" and check the first Urban Dictionary.

(Hope everyone's got a sense of humour)


----------



## Raindance

Quakes said:


> Just something interesting - Google "blap" and check the first Urban Dictionary.
> 
> (Hope everyone's got a sense of humour)


Eisch!


----------



## zadiac

If someone blaps me, I can pretty much guarantee that it will be their last time they do it. You can't blaps if you don't have anything to blaps with.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Quakes said:


> Just something interesting - Google "blap" and check the first Urban Dictionary.
> 
> (Hope everyone's got a sense of humour)



I would have thought the Dutch version "swaffelen" would have found more usage here in SA.


----------



## MrDeedz

Well I'm not into crime drama series but when I seen this chick Sophia Bush from CHICAGO PD I was like Oh my HAT. now shes a 10 for naturallll hotness!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some EYES!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful Views!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's Dance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

zadiac said:


> It's a litte cooler as my coil is a .45 ohm coil where the stock coil is .15 ohm. The flavor is about the same to me.
> I'll experiment with different wires until I get to the one I like. Next will be 22g kanthal and then 24g SS.





Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful Views!
> 
> View attachment 83464
> View attachment 83466



Indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_N8th



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> View attachment 83790


You forgot the Alfa in the background.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> View attachment 83790





blujeenz said:


> You forgot the Alfa in the background.
> View attachment 83798



What can I say guys? I'm definitely buying what you're selling, you've created some really hot stuff between the two of you, maybe you could go into movies business?


----------



## Vape_N8th

Stosta said:


> What can I say guys? I'm definitely buying what you're selling, you've created some really hot stuff between the two of you, maybe you could go into movies business?


Graphic design is the game my friend , this only took me 3 hours to make !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vape_N8th

Always had a big love for Alison Brie , suddenly I'm in the mood to swim :')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> View attachment 83805
> Always had a big love for Alison Brie , suddenly I'm in the mood to swim :')


Muchos better!


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> What can I say guys? I'm definitely buying what you're selling, you've created some really hot stuff between the two of you, maybe you could go into movies business?


Like a sexy curvy La Linea that rides an Alfa instead of just walking across the screen?
It would be easier on the struggling graphic designer, just 1.5hrs for the top half.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

My Goodness those beautiful blue eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> View attachment 83857
> My Goodness those beautiful blue eyes


For those struggling to see the eyes





Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

gdigitel said:


> For those struggling to see the eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


Ahh, thanks for that. 
I was still trying to figure out how she used the "not eyes" to get the ponytails to spiral like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> Ahh, thanks for that.
> I was still trying to figure out how she used the "not eyes" to get the ponytails to spiral like that.


Ponytails!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Ponytails!?


For want of a better word.
The hair parting on either side of the head, falling down in front of both shoulders. 

I didnt want to turn a smart alec comment into a Redken styling tech manual.


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> For want of a better word.
> The hair parting on either side of the head, falling down in front of both shoulders.
> 
> I didnt want to turn a smart alec comment into a Redken styling tech manual.


I was not questioning the naming convention, now that I notice them I would described them as ponytails as well.


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> I was not questioning the naming convention, now that I notice them I would described them as ponytails as well.


My bad, I was a bit slow. 
Now if you'd said "Ponytails, where?" I might have caught on a bit quicker.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday is Legs day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Mmmmm........that first one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Oh Canada!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979

Just some vehicles to check out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

I'd like to take a ride in one of those

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

zadiac said:


> I'd like to take a ride in one of those


I agree 100% but the GTO looks the most comfortable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Genosmate said:


> I agree 100% but the GTO looks the most comfortable



Liar!! 
You just like the headlights on the GTO


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

I'm more of a Mustang man myself


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Those stacked headlights on the GTO, cant go wrong.

Brings back memories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones

2560 × 1440 - zastavki.com
1024 × 738 - hdfreewallpaper.net


*BECAUSE ITS GONNA BE A WET WEEKEND !!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

nice golfing shoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Yagya said:


> View attachment 85330
> nice golfing shoes.



Someone please tell me this has photoshopped.
Even in Donalds' land the girlies don't go out dressed like that ................................or do they

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RoddieJ

Genosmate said:


> Someone please tell me this has photoshopped.
> Even in Donalds' land the girlies don't go out dressed like that ................................or do they



Nike actually did make those green shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> View attachment 83790

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

@hands I go straight into a hypnotic state by just looking into her eyes - took me a couple of minutes to come back to reality (unwillingly) and type this response.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## hands

johan said:


> @hands I go straight into a hypnotic state by just looking into her eyes - took me a couple of minutes to come back to reality (unwillingly) and type this response.


https://www.behance.net/babakfatholahi
He takes some great photo's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo I feel like a Bud Light!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

That looks like a butt light to me

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gdigitel

zadiac said:


> That looks like a butt light to me


@zadiac your such a Hoot.


----------



## zadiac

gdigitel said:


> @zadiac your such a Hoot.



Yes, I believe I am


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 86019
> View attachment 86018
> 
> 
> View attachment 86020
> 
> 
> View attachment 86021



Nice curtains in that first pic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Still shallow...


----------



## zadiac

Caramia said:


> Still shallow...



That doesn't really matter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> That doesn't really matter


Put me down for shallow, I want to see the rest of her house... kitchen, bedroom, shower etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

blujeenz said:


> Put me down for shallow, I want to see the rest of her house... kitchen, bedroom, shower etc.



Yes please!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

blujeenz said:


> Put me down for shallow, I want to see the rest of her house... kitchen, bedroom, shower etc.





GerritVisagie said:


> Yes please!




I'd definitely like to see the plumbing



.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## herb1

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 86600


looks like a kid still?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

herb1 said:


> looks like a kid still?



SMH - https://www.instagram.com/jadaamor/?hl=en 100% not a child, click with caution some of her instas are NSFW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

herb1 said:


> looks like a kid still?


At my age they are all "kids"...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I could watch a Baseball game!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 87070
> View attachment 87071
> View attachment 87072
> View attachment 87073


No2! I feel 30 again! Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Agree @Raindance
1 and 2 for the win.

.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bikini Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

Mmmmm......yummy!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Some "Eyes" since someone on here loves them so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
And one more .....

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Some "Eyes" since someone on here loves them so much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88455



Number two mate. Awesome beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Evening Candice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

I think its time to change my mechanic

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## zadiac

Genosmate said:


> I think its time to change my mechanic
> View attachment 89233
> View attachment 89234
> View attachment 89235
> View attachment 89236
> View attachment 89237
> View attachment 89238
> View attachment 89239



They can work on me.......um.....I mean my car, anytime!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoddieJ

Genosmate said:


> I think its time to change my mechanic
> View attachment 89233
> View attachment 89234
> View attachment 89235
> View attachment 89236
> View attachment 89237
> View attachment 89238
> View attachment 89239



+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I think its time to change my mechanic
> View attachment 89233
> View attachment 89234
> View attachment 89235
> View attachment 89236
> View attachment 89237
> View attachment 89238
> View attachment 89239


Doubt your car will ever work again


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> They can work on me.......um.....I mean my car, anytime!



Maybe you should go have a look at those neighbours that rev their cars @zadiac 
Never know what you might find or who the mechanic is...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Maybe you should go have a look at those neighbours that rev their cars @zadiac
> Never know what you might find or who the mechanic is...


Optimism... Such a wonderful trait to possess...



Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Maybe you should go have a look at those neighbours that rev their cars @zadiac
> Never know what you might find or who the mechanic is...



Oh lord no  I've seen them

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Oh lord no  I've seen them



Sorry @zadiac 
I was just trying to be optimistic as @Raindance said above


----------



## ddk1979

I wish I had abs like this ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

ddk1979 said:


> I wish I had abs like this ...
> 
> View attachment 89424
> 
> 
> View attachment 89425


Eh what abs.... Wish I had a pair of hands like that then again I won't see sunlight then....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Daniel said:


> Eh what abs.... Wish I had a pair of hands like that then again I won't see sunlight then....


We need help guys, we need help...


----------



## johan

Raindance said:


> We need help guys, we need help...



Don't worry - our Y-chromosomes are in tact.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Raindance

Daniel said:


>


Australian porn????

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## herb1

GregF said:


> View attachment 89700


I'll match ya







and raise your sum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## herb1



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

herb1 said:


>


No! Her boobs make her boobs look bigger!


----------



## RoddieJ

herb1 said:


>



What bOObs? Where's bOObs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LynkedZA

As usual uncle Rob has the best high end equipment 

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Some retro hotness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## herb1

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 90633
> 
> View attachment 90631
> 
> View attachment 90632


More More More, Uncle Felix
I like this Scarlett Johanssen lookalike


----------



## Feliks Karp

I'll post more as long as you never ever call me uncle again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> I'll post more as long as you never ever call me uncle again.
> 
> View attachment 90752
> View attachment 90753
> 
> View attachment 90754
> View attachment 90755


You have impeccable taste Mr Karp.

While most of them are a little too fragile for my liking, I'm not exactly repulsed


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> You have impeccable taste Mr Karp.
> 
> While most of them are a little too fragile for my liking, I'm not exactly repulsed



I got you fam, I'll get in to my PAWG and booty folders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> I got you fam, I'll get in to my PAWG and booty folders.


I take it I need to Google "PAWG" on my phone and not my work pc?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> I take it I need to Google "PAWG" on my phone and not my work pc?


 Phat Ass White Girls

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

Feliks Karp said:


> I'll post more as long as you never ever call me uncle again.


as u were, Felix Karp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Phat Ass White Girls


Hahaha!

Number two on your second post is more my style, she could do with some ink though!


----------



## Feliks Karp

@Stosta my booty pics are little too risque for posting here so have this instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> @Stosta my booty pics are little too risque for posting here so have this instead
> 
> View attachment 90765


Star Wars and Fallout?! You know me too well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

And for my final post today some hot local girls, I can't post too many because generally their clothes are off by pic 3 but I can be bribed for a link to the archive

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> And for my final post today some hot local girls, I can't post too many because generally their clothes are off by pic 3 but I can be bribed for a link to the archive
> 
> View attachment 90766
> View attachment 90768
> 
> View attachment 90769
> View attachment 90767


Better post that link Uncle before we make it your new name.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Number two on your second post is more my style, she could do with some ink though!



She certainly doesnt look fragile!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Better post that link Uncle before we make it your new name.



Here is my answer in puzzle form.


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Here is my answer in puzzle form.
> 
> View attachment 90771


Haha!

Uncle it is then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Haha!
> 
> Uncle it is then!


Uncle Feliks Karp has gone flaccid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LynkedZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 90959
> View attachment 90960


The top one is nice

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the most beautiful on the planet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We all love Dimples!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> We all love Dimples!
> View attachment 91304
> View attachment 91305
> View attachment 91306
> View attachment 91307
> View attachment 91308


Hahaha was just admiring this on the chive a moment ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Rob Fisher when can we expect your Easter collection ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 91668



Who is Max and what is he doing in the lounge?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max

Seriously @johan - you referring to me ???


----------



## gdigitel

Max said:


> Seriously @johan - you referring to me ???


He is referring to your dislike of the quoted post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

@gdigitel and @johan - absolute absolute finger F*** Up - am truly appreciating The Lounge. 

Sincerest Apologies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Max said:


> @gdigitel and @johan - absolute absolute finger F*** Up - am truly appreciating The Lounge.
> 
> Sincerest Apologies.


Apologies are not accepted here. 
Some pics will convey your heart felt sincerity in apologising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back to work peeps!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Back to work peeps!
> View attachment 91926
> View attachment 91927
> View attachment 91928
> View attachment 91929
> View attachment 91930
> View attachment 91931


Back to work for most people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Back to work peeps!
> View attachment 91926
> View attachment 91927
> View attachment 91928
> View attachment 91929
> View attachment 91930
> View attachment 91931


I was working until I saw this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max

Ok















Again - A Sincere Apology to @johan cc @Christos

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Max said:


> Ok
> View attachment 92004
> 
> 
> View attachment 92005
> 
> 
> View attachment 92006
> 
> 
> View attachment 92007
> 
> 
> View attachment 92008
> 
> 
> Again - A Sincere Apology to @johan


I accept!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Who is Max and what is he doing in the lounge?



Max I see you removed the dislike from the gif in question - I assume you mistakenly pressed the dislike button, all cool.


----------



## johan

Max said:


> @gdigitel and @johan - absolute absolute finger F*** Up - am truly appreciating The Lounge.
> 
> Sincerest Apologies.



No worries Max, we all get mentally constipated from time to time, some more than others though .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LynkedZA

johan said:


> No worries Max, we all get mentally constipated from time to time, some more than others though .


I think he meant he hit dislike by mistake. I think its time for more pics

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love the USA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

It's the inked ones that get me... Suicide Girls for the win!!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Max said:


> View attachment 92344
> 
> 
> View attachment 92345
> 
> 
> View attachment 92346
> 
> 
> View attachment 92347





SparMan said:


> Aaaaaand one of those girls is one of my best friends (Y)


I hope it's the one that can feed her newborns generously


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Good Ink hey













You see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 92518
> View attachment 92519


These poor ladies need food!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2055794
> 
> View attachment 92084





Christos said:


> These poor ladies need food!



No! They need me! I like them like that. Slim and tasty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> No! They need me! I like them like that. Slim and tasty!


I hope you will feed them something more than just protein


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> I hope you will feed them something more than just protein



Nope, protein and love is all they need


----------



## Feliks Karp

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> @Stosta
> 
> View attachment 92555
> View attachment 92556
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92557
> View attachment 92558
> 
> 
> View attachment 92559


Uncle @Feliks Karp Strikes again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

@Christos, I like a nice small tight ass I can wrap my hands around. I don't want the ass to wrap around my hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LynkedZA

zadiac said:


> @Christos, I like a nice small tight ass I can wrap my hands around. I don't want the ass to wrap around my hands


         

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> @Christos, I like a nice small tight ass I can wrap my hands around. I don't want the ass to wrap around my hands


I prefer woman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> I prefer *woman*



woman=only 1

I prefer women, but with small tight ass


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Uncle @Feliks Karp Strikes again!


Excellent job Mr Karp!


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> woman=only 1
> 
> I prefer women, but with small tight ass


Well im only man enough to handle one at a time


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Vape Mix

soo off the topic ... but there was no ladies eye candy!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Vape Mix said:


> soo off the topic ... but there was no ladies eye candy!!!
> View attachment 93019

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Vape Mix said:


> soo off the topic ... but there was no ladies eye candy!!!
> View attachment 93019


What @Stosta would look like if he trimmed....
And exercised....
And dyed his ginger....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> What @Stosta would look like if he trimmed....
> And exercised....
> And dyed his ginger....


Hahaha! So not at all actually!


----------



## GregF

I just saw a whole lot of guys walk out the lounge. Where they going? Did I miss something?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Vape Mix said:


> soo off the topic ... but there was no ladies eye candy!!!
> View attachment 93019



Damn, this was a shock to the system. Talk about hijacking a thread! LOL.
Please see below:



gdigitel said:


> The Noodle Lounge for short... or long.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Vape Mix said:


> soo off the topic ... but there was no ladies eye candy!!!
> View attachment 93019



With all due respect, this is a Gentleman's Lounge, not a sleaze .....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Regular programming resumed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx Oom Rob. 
Much better!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

So glad the lounge is back to normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SMOK

I was depressed for almost 48 hours..
Thank You Uncle Rob i feel better now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LynkedZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 93290


That's more like it 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who is for some COS play?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> So glad the lounge is back to normal.



Its just gone off the rails again @johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

I LOVE cosplay


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Max

Nothing wrong with a beautiful pair of Legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Its just gone off the rails again @johan
> View attachment 93339



​


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CaveTroll

Just a fun one this


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

CaveTroll said:


> Just a fun one this



This thread is meant for a different type of hot .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CaveTroll

johan said:


> This thread is meant for a different type of hot .


Bwahahahahahaha a good fire arrow can work for both  

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to go fishing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 94003
> View attachment 94004
> View attachment 94005
> View attachment 94006


Last one with the hungry butt make me happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to go fishing!
> View attachment 94099
> View attachment 94100
> View attachment 94101
> View attachment 94102



I believe that in America one would say something like " You need a stiff pole for those"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

A Pair of Pairs -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Max said:


> View attachment 94497
> 
> 
> View attachment 94495
> 
> 
> View attachment 94496



Number 2 wants me bad!


----------



## Max

It genuinely looks like it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Saturday Night and time for some Blondes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Surfs Up!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Max

What a Beautiful Lady 



And The Hunger Games 



Harry Potter's Beauty 



Beautiful Gwyneth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With this current cold snap let's see some Honeys with Sunglasses on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

How's this Ink



And her beautiful Ear Rings 



And her shapely Hairstyle 



And this Side Profile



Stunning shaped Work of Art

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

I Agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Found this after noticing @Andre 's avatar.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Max

Anyone need some painting done ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

That was some awesome chicks Rob, but on a serious note today we celebrate Savate day - _luckily no more smashed beer tankers today_.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> That was some awesome chicks Rob, but on a serious note today we celebrate Savate day - _luckily no more smashed beer tankers today_.



Thanks for the heads up @johan! My fishing buddy was a commander in 32 Battalion... I'll give him a call now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up @johan! My fishing buddy was a commander in 32 Battalion... I'll give him a call now!



Nope not 32 Battalion... he was Koevoet! But I bumped into a few of the 32 boys back in the day... they were another level!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not 32 Battalion... he was Koevoet! But I bumped into a few of the 32 boys back in the day... they were another level!



A lot of different companies were involved with Savate (aka Ops Tiro-a tiro) even a section of Koevoet - we were a massive 3 guys and their respective families that honored Savata day here in Norn Iron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

They just look so Gorgeous

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 96321
> View attachment 96322


All I can think of is how that butt is going to sag and succumb to gravity in a few years

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> All I can think of is how that butt is going to sag and succumb to gravity in a few years


I think she has more than a couple years left in her  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Which team to root for?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

"POLSKA" FTW - nice flat tummy.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Christos said:


> All I can think of is how that butt is going to sag and succumb to gravity in a few years




That's why I like a small tight butt, 'cos in 20 years it's going to look horrible - like this:

Kim kardashian and Nicki Minaj (both ugly butts)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cuteness overload!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RoddieJ

Nice one to bring us back on track @RobFisher...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

ddk1979 said:


> "POLSKA" FTW - nice flat tummy.
> 
> .


I was going to say the exact same thing....POLSKA FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I'm off to the Bicycle shop today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I'm off to the Bicycle shop today!
> View attachment 96521
> View attachment 96522
> View attachment 96523
> View attachment 96524
> View attachment 96525



I also wanna ride

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

I think I want to be one of those bikes  The can ride me all day long and then some...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Ha bicycles are for the birds. The riders can come in for some water and maybe some sugar!


----------



## Christos

Yoga anyone?

Tried to copy the gif but it's 18mb.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Post above is for @Stosta and the great uncle @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Post above is for @Stosta and the great uncle @Feliks Karp


I found that unnecessarily funny!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


>



Hahaha!

Boredom is watching this looped 20 times and expecting a different outcome each time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Boredom is watching this looped 20 times and expecting a different outcome each time!



Nope, that's called hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max

Friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 96879
> View attachment 96880
> View attachment 96882
> View attachment 96884


Last one needs shoes.  those feet on the stones give me the hibby jibbies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 97096
> View attachment 97097



Such early morning beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Such early morning beauty


Those are too round and too perky to be organic  
I need to stop being so critical. ..

Just yesterday in a meeting I was thanked for being so honest with the catchphrase of "trust Chris to say it like it is" .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Those are too round and too perky to be organic
> I need to stop being so critical. ..
> 
> Just yesterday in a meeting I was thanked for being so honest with the catchphrase of "trust Chris to say it like it is" .



I never noticed... I was looking at the eyes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I never noticed... I was looking at the eyes!


Now that you mention it she does have rather appealing boobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Those are too round and too perky to be organic
> I need to stop being so critical. ..
> 
> Just yesterday in a meeting I was thanked for being so honest with the catchphrase of "trust Chris to say it like it is" .



As long as it's not long term I really won't bother too much with the juicy details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 97405



That gaze!
Winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That gaze!
> Winner


I call fake...
Sunshine in the UK?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I call fake...
> Sunshine in the UK?!



Dont care where it is @Christos - lol
Its the gaze and facial expression thats a winner in my book

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Dont care where it is @Christos - lol
> Its the gaze and facial expression thats a winner in my book


Perhaps the wrong thing to say in this thread but I'm pulling your leg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I call fake...
> Sunshine in the UK?!



Not UK... Oz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Not UK... Oz!


Well spotted sir!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## h2vape

Good morning Vapers x

Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

h2vape said:


> Good morning Vapers x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Good morning


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday morning spectacular!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Some nice Ginger there Rob .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mmmm gemmer koekie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

How uncle @Feliks Karp sees @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LynkedZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mmmm gemmer koekie


  

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ooh i like myself some ginger


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Ooh i like myself some ginger


@Stosta you reading this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> @Stosta you reading this?




Hehe. I gift you a case of @Vape Mix pinks for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend Bonanza of beauties!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> Weekend Bonanza of beauties!
> View attachment 99156
> View attachment 99157
> View attachment 99158
> View attachment 99159
> View attachment 99160
> View attachment 99161




The 1st and 3rd pics really gets my motor running

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Weekend Bonanza!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Happiness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wash

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 99287


Jip... It's Monday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## umzungu

Is it just me or are some of these getting a little too young to feel comfortable about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> Is it just me or are some of these getting a little too young to feel comfortable about?


It is just you getting older

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DominionZA

umzungu said:


> Is it just me or are some of these getting a little too young to feel comfortable about?


I have also wondered about some of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I love a woman who carries a colt!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

GerritVisagie said:


> I love a woman who carries a colt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



I love a woman who plays with my colt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some hotness for the winter weather here in jhb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Wash

umzungu said:


> Is it just me or are some of these getting a little too young to feel comfortable about?



That's the thing about college/varsity-aged girls - no matter how old you become, they always stay the same age...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

As long as they're legal, then I'm good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## umzungu

zadiac said:


> As long as they're legal, then I'm good


My point exactly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Lily Atkinson, daughter of Mr Bean!! Daaaaaamn!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## GregF

zadiac said:


> Lily Atkinson, daughter of Mr Bean!! Daaaaaamn!



She doesn't look funny at all.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I though this was her

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Lily Atkinson, daughter of Mr Bean!! Daaaaaamn!



Oh wow @zadiac 
That is quite amazing, i would never have thought...

PS - i love Mr Bean - has to be one of the funniest of all time


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy 4th July! Loverly time of the year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 100231
> View attachment 100232
> View attachment 100233
> View attachment 100234
> View attachment 100235
> View attachment 100236
> View attachment 100237
> View attachment 100238
> View attachment 100239
> View attachment 100240


God bless America!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jos

@Rob Fisher - usually its a fine for a re-post but I think we can make an exception


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher - usually its a fine for a re-post but I think we can make an exception



Some simply have to be reseen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Some where in this photo it is said to display vape "stuff". I have been looking at the foto for awhile now and cant seem to find it. Maybe the fellow forumites can help in finding the vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

antonherbst said:


> Some where in this photo it is said to display vape "stuff". I have been looking at the foto for awhile now and cant seem to find it. Maybe the fellow forumites can help in finding the vape stuff.



Nope, nothing. Can't find it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Some where in this photo it is said to display vape "stuff". I have been looking at the foto for awhile now and cant seem to find it. Maybe the fellow forumites can help in finding the vape stuff.



I don't think she's even old enough to use vape stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 100609
> View attachment 100610
> View attachment 100611
> View attachment 100612


No2 looks anxious, like she's wondering if its showing.
yes girl it is, dunno what it is, but it's showing.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 100943



Pandora blue for the win man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for some eyes!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan



Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> View attachment 102336



I didn't lose  I'm an eye person first, then, of course, a BOOBIE!!! person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

johan said:


> View attachment 102336



Her hair is so untidy I had no choice but to look at her boobies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> I didn't lose  I'm an eye person first, then, of course, a BOOBIE!!! person



Don't let your job training influence your personality .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Don't let your job training influence your personality .



It's not. I've always looked at a woman's eyes first. I love beautiful eyes, and I'm not a fan of big boobs anyway. More than a handfull is a waste

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> It's not. I've always looked at a woman's eyes first. I love beautiful eyes, and I'm not a fan of big boobs anyway. More than a handfull is a waste



I'm so sorry to hear about your small hands .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your small hands .



Yeah, it's a bummer. At least I have big feet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

You know what they say about a guy with big feet.........

He has big shoes 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

hands said:


> View attachment 102777
> View attachment 102778
> View attachment 102780
> View attachment 102781


Classy! This improved my Monday considerably!

Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

Suddenly I have a need to go car shopping with a GoPro strapped to my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Hope he didn't leave without her.


----------



## blujeenz

hands said:


> Suddenly I have a need to go car shopping with a GoPro strapped to my head.


It would be more advisable to pop the GoPro into a moonbag ie waist height, to view the areas that one tends to touch with the hands more.
Like the door handles.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands

blujeenz said:


> It would be more advisable to pop the GoPro into a moonbag ie waist height, to view the areas that one tends to touch with the hands more.
> Like the door handles.





like this manly fanny pack to hide the camera you say

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Alex said:


>



Too bad this brand pulled out of the country...


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103716
> View attachment 103717
> View attachment 103718
> View attachment 103719
> View attachment 103720



Julie Kennedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

Lovely 'eyes' on all of those

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103994
> View attachment 103995
> View attachment 103996
> View attachment 103997
> View attachment 103998
> View attachment 103999
> View attachment 104000
> View attachment 104001
> View attachment 104002


Where is the rest if the pic for no 5 uncle Rob   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## ddk1979

An old favourite ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> An old favourite ...
> 
> View attachment 104372



She is my best! Love her!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

hands said:


> View attachment 104383



A cleft chin is always sexy AF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones

236 × 300 - exploreplasticsurgery.com
396 × 400 - etopical.com
564 × 647 - celebritypix.us
236 × 313 - pinterest.com
300 × 399 - teen.com

cos u asked !


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who doesn't love Cheryl Cole?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> A cleft chin is always sexy AF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really. Thats what you take away from that pic


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Really. Thats what you take away from that pic



Amongst other things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Amongst other things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats better

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103716
> View attachment 103717
> View attachment 103718
> View attachment 103719
> View attachment 103720



By the looks of these beautiful ginger pictures i will have to apply for an army license now. Cause my step daughter is a ginger and has blue eyes. I am gonna have my hands full with the boys. Going to need and army arsenal of guns to keep them at bay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some Pandora Blue for this monday morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> By the looks of these beautiful ginger pictures i will have to apply for an army license now. Cause my step daughter is a ginger and has blue eyes. I am gonna have my hands full with the boys. Going to need and army arsenal of guns to keep them at bay.



I'm not much of a Reds guy personally but I do have a soft spot for Julie Kennedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 105007
> View attachment 105008
> 
> 
> Some Pandora Blue for this monday morning



I'm a hue fan of Pandora Blue as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I'm not much of a Reds guy personally but I do have a soft spot for Julie Kennedy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be the type of problem i am gonna sit with in a couple of years. That is the red hair my step daughter has.


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That might be the type of problem i am gonna sit with in a couple of years. That is the red hair my step daughter has.



Stop splurging on vape gear and start buying bullets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Stop splurging on vape gear and start buying bullets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have started already.


----------



## johan

antonherbst said:


> I have started already.
> 
> View attachment 105030



You can't post this without a good looking female in the pic - you owe us some proper chick pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I have started already.
> 
> View attachment 105030



Is that a paintball gun? You planning to paint the boys toes or what? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Is that a paintball gun? You planning to paint the boys toes or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a stash of about 50 pepper balls that i might save for this purpose. Until i get my army licence.


----------



## blujeenz

Amir said:


> Is that a paintball gun? You planning to paint the boys toes or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not if he's using "SkullBreakers". 


> *Product Description*
> Xtreme-Pro Skull Breakers© Are Extremely Dense Injection Molded Nylon Rounds Designed For Maximum Impact And Distance.
> 
> SKULL BREAKERS© Are Able To Break Vehicular And Structural Glass Upon Impact During Hostage Or Barricade Incidents, and Are Ideally Followed By Pepper Ball Rounds to defuse hostage situations.
> 
> Xtreme-pro Skull Breakers are manufactured in our factory in South Africa They are the ORIGINAL SKULL BREAKER© ball designed by Xtreme-pro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoddieJ

antonherbst said:


> I have a stash of about 50 pepper balls that i might save for this purpose. Until i get my army licence.



@antonherbst... I clearly recall an earlier msg stating that U owe us some pics... :tick: :tock: :tick:...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RoddieJ said:


> @antonherbst... I clearly recall an earlier msg stating that U owe us some pics... :tick: :tock: :tick:...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ill ask the young lady to pose for 1 photo tomorrow. She has just gone to bed and is very tired. I cannot remember me doing so much work in grade 1 of school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I have a stash of about 50 pepper balls that i might save for this purpose. Until i get my army licence.



Dedicated sports bro... endless possibilities. I was a collector once upon a time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Some Pandora Blue for this wednesday morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

I like this lounge. IL be here more often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Vape Hacker 808 said:


>



Nice spin on the lounge content 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Excuse the quality, I took these in recce mode...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106145


not quite what I expected


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dotcoza

Hi all, i am new to vaping.... Which is the best starter kit i can buy. Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Dotcoza said:


> Hi all, i am new to vaping.... Which is the best starter kit i can buy. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You are in the wrong thread buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dotcoza said:


> Hi all, i am new to vaping.... Which is the best starter kit i can buy. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @Dotcoza. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

As to your question, best would probably be to start a new thread in this forum. 

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dotcoza

Sorry about this.... Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks @Andre, I was on my way to work and was already late, so didn't elaborate, in fact, I shouldn't have posted at all. Don't know why I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't you just love Dimples? 

​
​

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

My monthly contribution LOL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

hands said:


> View attachment 106970
> View attachment 106971
> View attachment 106974
> View attachment 106975
> View attachment 106976


Hmmm that 2nd chick. WOW

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

TheV said:


>



Oooo miss Jessica.... 
If Only she vaped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

"bietjie dik in die dif" @TheV, but I don't complain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

johan said:


> "bietjie dik in die dif" @TheV, but I don't complain.


First time I hear that!  hahaha
Nothing wrong with a bit of junk in the trunk eh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Excellent taste @TheV !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Excellent taste @TheV !


I'm glad you approve. I shall try contribute here a bit more often


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


>



Now this is more up my alley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrDeedz said:


> My monthly contribution LOL.
> 
> View attachment 107186


Is that a kangertech?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


>


I am sensing a pattern here


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I am sensing a pattern here


Is it that I try post here in the evenings?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Is it that I try post here in the evenings?


Haha. Lets just say that 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz

In lurvvlurvv

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. Lets just say that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


As long as you guys are entertained and/or amused it is all good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> As long as you guys are entertained and/or amused it is all good!


Hehe. Possibly girls as well. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. Possibly girls as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Haha yes. "You guys" includes anyone and everyone. Girls are more than welcome and actually encouraged!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is that a kangertech?



oh that's cold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


>



I look forward to these posts at the end of a long day at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hands

TheV said:


>



Is it just me or did they fail with Photoshop in this pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> I look forward to these posts at the end of a long day at work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear you approve 


hands said:


> Is it just me or did they fail with Photoshop in this pic


I do hear what you are saying but I'm struggling to disapprove of the failure 

I just noticed I had a double post in the previous post, apologies.
I've edited my post, it was missing this:





And as a bonus, who doesn't enjoy a good cup of coffee in the morning:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

@Rob Fisher I trust you're having a great time in Paris at the Vape Expo.
Don't forget to send us some nice _scenery_ pics for your lounge area...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

And saving the best for last:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> And saving the best for last:



Oh yay it's night time haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Oh yay it's night time haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a bit early today @Amir, please don't panic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> I'm a bit early today @Amir, please don't panic



I'll try not to... but does this mean you not going to post tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> I'll try not to... but does this mean you not going to post tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For you, I'll do a double delivery today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

@Amir, it is night time now buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> @Amir, it is night time now buddy



I'm not sure whether to rate this 'thanks' or 'like' lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> I'm not sure whether to rate this 'thanks' or 'like' lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a 'useful' considering you now know that is it night time?  hehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Ready, Set, Go ...





.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NielJoubert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Some saturdag morning beauties. Enjoy the long weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 108606


Renting, leasing or buying?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'm a bit early today @Amir, please don't panic


ooooooo a GINGER ... yummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter

hmm somebody looks familiar (4:46)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Me be having withdrawal symptoms paging @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

MotoGP Grid Girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Not the usual type of photo.But I fixed it up for Mr Foosher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

hands said:


> View attachment 110471
> View attachment 110472
> View attachment 110473
> View attachment 110474
> View attachment 110475
> View attachment 110476


What the hell is she reading? The pages are blank. Is it the new Harry Potter book?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

Hahaha I never even picked that up.....but someone did


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Eish Oom Rob, you have immaculate taste In Swimwear...
That black 'n white number... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jones

500 × 200 - imgur.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> What the hell is she reading? The pages are blank. Is it the new Harry Potter book?



You seem like the type of geek we would have to tell there is a girl in the photo as well just to make sure you see her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jones



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jones said:


>


Bliksem sys mooi

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me trying to fix Pisa. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> Me trying to fix Pisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha your OCD must be driving you mad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DominionZA

Bump

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

DominionZA said:


> Bump


You are 100% correct @DominionZA we have not seen bumps here for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for sunglasses. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Withdrawal symptoms.....  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

They don't make them this way no more...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Spongebob said:


> Withdrawal symptoms.....
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


In your hour of need:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

TheV said:


> In your hour of need:


I'm wondering what the one inside the car look like. Maybe she is camera shy?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 112299
> 
> 
> View attachment 112300


Shes got a purty mouth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

GregF said:


> I'm wondering what the one inside the car look like. Maybe she is camera shy?


... dat murdered out M4 though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob

TheV said:


> In your hour of need:


Thank you kindly but oi those bums......?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> They don't make them this way no more...
> View attachment 112703



Ain't that the bloody truth! Now that was a fine woman. Brigitte Bardot if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DominionZA

zadiac said:


> Ain't that the bloody truth! Now that was a fine woman. Brigitte Bardot if I'm not mistaken.


The space I am in at the moment... ALL woman are fine!


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> In your hour of need:



Once again you have done the Lounge a great service @TheV ! Great taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hungry!
> View attachment 113541


Not exactly the type of burger i was expecting to see here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Not exactly the type of burger i was expecting to see here...



This is a BBB thread... Burgers, Beers and Babes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hungry!
> View attachment 113541



USA ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## supermoto

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113622


When she tells you NO! You'd better listen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

supermoto said:


> When she tells you NO! You'd better listen



Well, I'm Afrikaans, so if she says NO! it means NOW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter




----------



## Spongebob

So little?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## DominionZA

Bump...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher

The USA rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115061
> View attachment 115062
> View attachment 115063


Today's theme: Shaved Armpits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Thought you were fooooshing today @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Thought you were fooooshing today @Rob Fisher



I am... late start... going now...


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115118
> View attachment 115119



Is this the ‘catch of the day’ from the fishing trip? Cause if so... keep space on the boat for me next trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Is this the ‘catch of the day’ from the fishing trip? Cause if so... keep space on the boat for me next trip



Hehehe if it was catch of the day I would still be on the water!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jos

Some ginger vibes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115587
> View attachment 115588
> View attachment 115589
> View attachment 115590



such beautiful, beautiful eyes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel old today... it's the 40th birthday of Saturday Night Fever and I used to bop and weave in the disco's to the music! Raffles on the top of the Maharani!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Well i know now what i want for Christmass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 116038
> View attachment 116039
> View attachment 116040
> View attachment 116041
> View attachment 116042


Number one is absolutely gorjus now thats my idea of the perfect woman 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

lol she even has a ruler on her side to measure the state of her affairs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spyro said:


> View attachment 116305


Wahahahaa


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm getting the Xmas feeling!


----------



## Spyro

Are those girls local? We need some local talent up in heyah.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> Are those girls local? We need some local talent up in heyah.



I wish... they are Florida Hooters girls...


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm getting the Xmas feeling!
> View attachment 116330


It gives me some sort of feelings... Not sure it's a Christmas one though!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> It gives me some sort of feelings... Not sure it's a Christmas one though!


I know what you mean @Stosta. I also all of a sudden have an urge to erect a xmas tree.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Florida??, please let that be the one next to Roodepoort, West Rand! Not local for you, but.........., But with my luck, if I didn't have bad luck I would have no luck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would like to wake up at the Crack of Dawn tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to wake up at the Crack of Dawn tomorrow.
> View attachment 116855


Finally the answer to that primary school chirp..."do you think the sun shines out of your a$$?"

Now if we can just get her name and phone number.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

blujeenz said:


> Finally the answer to that primary school chirp..."do you think the sun shines out of your a$$?"
> 
> Now if we can just get her name and phone number.


You will have to join the queue, the end of the queue is currently at the Wimpy in Ladysmith, the front at uncle Rob Fishers front gate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> You will have to join the queue, the end of the queue is currently at the Wimpy in Ladysmith, the front at uncle Rob Fishers front gate.


Ladysmith Western Cape I assume?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Ah, breakfast, I'll take one of each thank you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hoping I will get this for Xmas... is it the keg of beer I'm after?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping I will get this for Xmas... is it the keg of beer I'm after?
> View attachment 117103


That looks like a combo deal to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping I will get this for Xmas... is it the keg of beer I'm after?
> View attachment 117103


If your wife reads the forum, I hope your answer is that you're after the keg 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping I will get this for Xmas... is it the keg of beer I'm after?
> View attachment 117103


What beer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B

TheV said:


>


Booba Fet?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> If your wife reads the forum, I hope your answer is that you're after the keg



If my wife read the forum I would be dead already from the Vape Mail thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> If my wife read the forum I would be dead already from the Vape Mail thread.



@Rob Fisher haha
I think your dear wife knows you by now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm getting the Christmas feeling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Uncle @Rob Fisher , now that's a stocking filler!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DominionZA

Been waiting for the Christmas theme to kick in. Love it.


----------



## GregF

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Merry Christmas to all the Loungers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Merry Xmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wings and Curly fries or Turkey?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who doesn't love girls with Dimples!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 117910
> 
> 
> View attachment 117911
> 
> 
> View attachment 117912
> 
> 
> View attachment 117914
> View attachment 117915


Wow the 1st woman is just angelic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow the 1st woman is just angelic.



.. and probably 13!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

SinnerG said:


> .. and probably 13!



Nope.






Birth Name: *Martina Dimitrova*

Age: *24*, born *16 March 1993*

Country of origin:



*Bulgaria*

Height: *5' 8"*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

zadiac said:


> Age: *24*, born *16 March 1993*







zadiac said:


> Country of origin:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bulgaria*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Time to immigrate

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG

SmokeyJoe said:


> Time to immigrate



Or import, but the post is slow.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

SinnerG said:


> Or import, but the post is slow.



Yeah, she'll be an old hag by the time she gets through SAPO

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118241
> View attachment 118242
> View attachment 118243
> View attachment 118244
> View attachment 118245



Now that Nr2,thats a perfect body right there Mr Fisher!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> View attachment 118968



Bellville for the win!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Bellville for the win!!!



Bellville bru! CY till I die. So come down to bellville en fo**en CY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

How this hottie has not made it to the lounge yet i dont know. But here goes some friday morning motivation.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> How this hottie has not made it to the lounge yet i dont know. But here goes some friday morning motivation.
> View attachment 119579

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Buns for days guys. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

antonherbst said:


> Buns for days guys. Enjoy.
> View attachment 119972


 
Damn !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger




----------



## Rob Fisher

No girls today... but some shots taken while on holiday! Adventure with Elephants was as awesome as ever!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then the highlight of my trip! Bambelela Monkey Sanctuary!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amazing @Rob Fisher , lekker photos

I love elephants!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hey Uncle @Rob Fisher, girls, monkey girls, any girls........I'm not judging

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
First the view from the back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
And now from the front.


----------



## zadiac

Mmmm.....so-so


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> .
> First the view from the back
> 
> 
> View attachment 121442


Spaghetti legs. 
You've posted better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Glad you're still around @blujeenz
One hardly hears from you nowadays, just the occasional comment here and there.

Okay, how about this one ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
OR this one ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

What's with the 1 picture posts Uncle @Rob Fisher? You losing your eye?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Uncle @Rob Fisher , so that was a nice starter, when is the main course, salad and pudding arriving! We're starving here!


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> What's with the 1 picture posts Uncle @Rob Fisher? You losing your eye?



I'm trying to be selective... and non tickled my fancy today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , so that was a nice starter, when is the main course, salad and pudding arriving! We're starving here!



Will pop back to the kitchen now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some Pandora blue for a morning start.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Some Pandora blue for a morning start.
> 
> View attachment 122098
> View attachment 122099



I've got a weakness for this woman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Now that's more like it, a three course meal, breakfast, lunch and supper!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

And pudding as well, we're getting spoiled today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Just a little something for Valentine's day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Eina Tannie !! Person would swear its men's day today, spoilt like never before! Swear that little black number was made out of my shoelaces


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123503


That is one lucky Therion!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


>



@Rob Fisher , these two girls are absolutely stunning !!!

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what food that is but whatever it is I want it!  Hooters Umhlanga Rocks!


----------



## Room Fogger

I'll take a double order, don't know what I would do with it but I want a double, definately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 124230


Damn!!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst

Pandora blue for this thursday morning. 
@Amir just cause i can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Pandora blue for this thursday morning.
> @Amir just cause i can.
> 
> View attachment 124233



Plus I’m a Harley lover too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> Plus I’m a Harley lover too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Milwaukee vibrator any day, guaranteed to keep everyone happy, and you can't beat the sound.


----------



## Amir

Room Fogger said:


> Milwaukee vibrator any day, guaranteed to keep everyone happy, and you can't beat the sound.



Not too clued up on makes and models as yet... But a cruiser is definitely on my bucket list for 2018

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Milwaukee vibrator any day, guaranteed to keep everyone happy, and you can't beat the sound.


Talking about the Hardly Abletoo? LOL,

Love my rice rockets!

Regards


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Talking about the Hardly Abletoo? LOL,
> 
> Love my rice rockets!
> 
> Regards


Had a bird and a blade until divorce took my toys, but will get back into it when kids are finished with studies. Maybe go for duely this time, go check out those far away places at the end of dirt roads.


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Had a bird and a blade until divorce took my toys, but will get back into it when kids are finished with studies. Maybe go for duely this time, go check out those far away places at the end of dirt roads.


Had stofdonkies as well. The last being an Afrca Twin. What a machine! Thinking of getting a GS of some sort. Hoendertande.

Derailing thread, sorry Rob.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A twin win!


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who doesn't love girls with Dimples!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yum a Salad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Salad? What salad?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 124750
> View attachment 124751
> View attachment 124752


You could bounce a coin off those cheeks!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 124879



DAYAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> DAYAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!


I agree @zadiac, all that clear blue water! Damn!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> I agree @zadiac, all that clear blue water! Damn!
> 
> Regards


That was obviously then not taken in Cape Town then?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
This one's for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Its the World Cup in Russia later this year.She's got the shirt but not sure if she'll make the team

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Oooo good looking BUBBLES @Genosmate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Oooo good looking BUBBLES @Genosmate



Howzit @johan !


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Howzit @johan !


I'm good thanks and you @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> I'm good thanks and you @Silver?



All good thanks @johan !
We miss you 
See your flag says France. You traveling ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> All good thanks @johan !
> We miss you
> See your flag says France. You traveling ?



No travel at the minute, different flags/locations due to security protocol set by server.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 125853
> View attachment 125854
> View attachment 125855
> View attachment 125856



Holy flying frackaloosies! She's gorgeous!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher for my fix. I was getting worried

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126537
> View attachment 126538
> View attachment 126539
> View attachment 126540
> View attachment 126541


Wens ek nou ek was n roomys

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wens ek nou ek was n roomys



Ek Oook!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Ek Oook!


Hey hey! Check hierdie Rob Visser! Hy kan Afrikaans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Hey hey! Check hierdie Rob Visser! Hy kan Afrikaans



He certainly can... I couldn't until I spent a year at 8 SAI in Upington in 74/75... I used to just follow the crowd in the beginning... and I learnt to "praat the taal" real quick!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

I second that. I am also a Durban boy and my Afrikaans is from the army as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> He certainly can... I couldn't until I spent a year at 8 SAI in Upington in 74/75... I used to just follow the crowd in the beginning... and I learnt to "praat the taal" real quick!





GregF said:


> I second that. I am also a Durban boy and my Afrikaans is from the army as well.



I can closely relate, 1 SAI Bloem 81/82, 1 of 2 Eng ou's in a bungalow of 80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126585
> View attachment 126586
> View attachment 126587
> View attachment 126588
> View attachment 126589
> View attachment 126590
> View attachment 126591
> View attachment 126592
> View attachment 126593
> View attachment 126594



She's almost perfect. Just a little skinny. She needs some protein.......lots of it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> She's almost perfect. Just a little skinny. She needs some protein.......lots of it



And lemme guess... you’re willing to donate said protein I assume? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
PIANO LESSONS ANYONE ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> And lemme guess... you’re willing to donate said protein I assume?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I may have some surplus protein that I'm willing to donate. I'm nice that way


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> I may have some surplus protein that I'm willing to donate. I'm nice that way



I think I may have just thrown up a lil in my mouth ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> I think I may have just thrown up a lil in my mouth ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you always throw up in your mouth when someone talks about food?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Do you always throw up in your mouth when someone talks about food?



Only when the source of information has questionable morality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Just as well its not compulsory to pull down the pants when vaping

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Genosmate said:


> Just as well its not compulsory to pull down the pants when vaping
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126755


Well i think it needs to be

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> Only when the source of information has questionable morality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahaha ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127594
> View attachment 127595
> View attachment 127596
> View attachment 127597



Oh man Uncle Rob, those freckles of no 4 drives me mad. MAD I tell you!

"En ek sê, Sproetjies, liefling, daar's 'n reënboog in jou oë. Onthou jy nog die parkie...."

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> Oh man Uncle Rob, those freckles of no 4 drives me mad. MAD I tell you!
> 
> "En ek sê, Sproetjies, liefling, daar's 'n reënboog in jou oë. Onthou jy nog die parkie...."


Want daar gaan ek jou deurboor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

zadiac said:


> Oh man Uncle Rob, those freckles of no 4 drives me mad. MAD I tell you!
> 
> "En ek sê, Sproetjies, liefling, daar's 'n reënboog in jou oë. Onthou jy nog die parkie...."


Can I get you a towel @zadiac

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

GregF said:


> Can I get you a towel @zadiac



Eish! Almost! I couldn't stop staring at that picture. She's really stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Alex said:


>



Fuf uc k. What was this gif about? 
I only say sexualy inuendoes and alot of sexiness. The rest was all a blur to me eyes


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite singer! Lily wants me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> My favourite singer! Lily wants me!
> View attachment 128310


She is bat shit crazy . . . just the way i like them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

One more of Miss Lily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128585


This young lady is obviously in Central Asia, doing research for her PhD. Her thesis is based on the distinctive hoof tracks of the Bactrian camel

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Happy Friday the 13th!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

I miss Dragon Ball

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

TheV said:


> I miss Dragon Ball



Dbz Super just finished on youtube, was a good season i think it was 131 episodes and its current. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

jm10 said:


> Dbz Super just finished on youtube, was a good season i think it was 131 episodes and its current.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, loved Dragon Ball Super. It was my Sunday morning ritual 
Looking forward to the movie coming later this year ... and hopefully a new series in the near future.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Star Wars time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Some more Star Wars time:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheV said:


> Some more Star Wars time:


This changes my whole childhood and my view of Boba Fett

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

SmokeyJoe said:


> This changes my whole childhood and my view of Boba Fett


Especially the fact that every single clone trooper would look like that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheV said:


> Especially the fact that every single clone trooper would look like that


I always thought they were a holes. But now i realise they were just misunderstood looking for love


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> This changes my whole childhood and my view of Boba Fett



And I can see where the "Boba" comes from


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Some more Star Wars time:


Oh my!

*puts a bounty on his own head*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> Oh my!
> 
> *puts a bounty on his own head*



I hopes she captures me and kills me............eventually

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Ah, little midnight snack may be very very nice thank you.


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


>



Oh wow... That could hold a triple 18650 mod no issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You have to love the Hooters uniform!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Robs search history:
Hot babes
Hot babes
Hot babes
Ecigssa 
Hot babes
Ecigssa
Hot babes
Hot babes
Hot babes
How to spoil your Bengal
Hot babes
Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 130376
> View attachment 130377
> View attachment 130378
> View attachment 130379


I had a MAJOR crush on Avril Lavigne when she started out. Still think shes cute as hel

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Spyro said:


> View attachment 130521



Not the type of pussy this thread is after but I applaud the effort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 130560
> View attachment 130561


Those arent backround scenes of Germany!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Those arent backround scenes of Germany!



We really don't care about the background scenes!


----------



## Room Fogger

What background scenes? I have no problem with the foreground at all.


----------



## Christos

@Room Fogger And @zadiac, I was hoping for some local shots from Germany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> @Room Fogger And @zadiac, I was hoping for some local shots from Germany


Ahhh, eine blond fraulein, could be sehr gut ja.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DominionZA

Less yak and more pics please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DominionZA

Buuuuuummmmmmpppppp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , take a nice pic for us from Russia with love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Picture just for Hi Ho @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132293
> Picture just for Hi Ho @Silver



Oh my word @Rob Fisher

Droolworthy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

And they do look so golden and crispy @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DominionZA said:


> Buuuuuummmmmmpppppp


Its too much bumping that got you here in the first place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan

*SAVATE* day today. Lest we forget; rest in peace for the 15 brave lost during Tiro a Tiro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132614
> View attachment 132615



Mmmm........yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132614
> View attachment 132615


Aaaaah, so much better than french fries! Ballance has returned to the universe.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want to play soccer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to play soccer!
> View attachment 133077


Would much rather play rugby with this one, some tackling involved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to play soccer!
> View attachment 133077


Ok, @Rob Fisher, you can have the ball, by the way does anybody know if Red Pill is a suitable sub for the blue pill?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Ok, @Rob Fisher, you can have the ball, by the way does anybody know if Red Pill is a suitable sub for the blue pill?



I wish!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

She's either pointing at me or telling me to take a left turn ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to play soccer!
> View attachment 133077


I just want to play...... 

How did I only discover this thread now???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138704


Where did you get the mirror uncle @Rob Fisher , is it a magic one?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 139698



Dibs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice boots!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice boots!
> View attachment 140297



Boobs? I can't even see her............oh, you said boots. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice boots!
> View attachment 140297


Yip. Those boots wil stunning under my bed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Now I just have to agree with the esteemed gents and their posts. Those boots would look stunning in a couple of places

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess we need more boots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I missed this when I was in Sweden the other day! Bummer! I must go back sometime!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess we need more boots!
> View attachment 140323
> View attachment 140324
> View attachment 140325
> View attachment 140326
> View attachment 140327
> View attachment 140328
> View attachment 140329
> View attachment 140330



Those are some lovely boo(t)s!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 141083


I wuv 4 u! Marry for I !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 141096


Why do red heads always look like they will destroy you and enjoy doing it. Not that i am complaining, it will be one hell of a way to go

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even better than pancake and soup to give you a nice warm feeling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that is gorgeous. Not like those overly skinny models

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

This is the only thread where I don't click the "Go to first unread" tab

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


>


Hoe lus is ek nou vir draf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hoe lus is ek nou vir draf



Yup. Sommer 7 kilometer.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nice. Too bad she has the personality of burnt toast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nice. Too bad she has the personality of burnt toast



Now now. Don't insult burnt toast. I happen to like my toast slightly burnt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nice. Too bad she has the personality of burnt toast



Just as well because I don't want to chat or marry her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as well because I don't want to chat or marry her.



Hahahaha well said Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@SmokeyJoe I see what you mean!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147826


Bliksem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147826


Bliksem indeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cornelius said:


> Bliksem indeed!


I would have said perfection if she was a mute and a KWV rep

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 148288
> 
> 
> View attachment 148289
> 
> View attachment 148290
> 
> 
> View attachment 148291


Waar is die vakansie plek?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pho3niX90

Why am I only finding this now. I like it! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## herb1

ddk1979 said:


>


what a gorgeous pool

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Noice! Vevy Noice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Time to introduce some sport to the lounge

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Just doing some work on my gutters and other pipes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

See you and your pipe cleaner at the Cape Town vape meet this Saturday @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> See you and your pipe cleaner at the Cape Town vape meet this Saturday @ddk1979


You got a pipe that needs cleaning?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 150240


Can't beleive it either @Rob Fisher how many silver foxes lost their lives for that


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 150765
> 
> 
> View attachment 150766
> 
> 
> View attachment 150767
> 
> 
> View attachment 150768


Holy crap, that first pic is perfection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need to head to Hooters Umhlanga today because they have the half-price burger special all day today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to head to Hooters Umhlanga today because they have the half-price burger special all day today!
> View attachment 151140


Take Away?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to head to Hooters Umhlanga today because they have the half-price burger special all day today!
> View attachment 151140


What burger?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> What burger?



Don't care... any will work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't care... any will work.


Yeah i must say, paying R200 for a dry stale bun would still be a bargain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Keeping it Vape related 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 152657
> View attachment 152658



Thanks Uncle Rob. Awesome! I've actually seen posts (quite a few) saying Taylor Swift isn't much to look at. They should get their eyes fixed. I think she's one of the most beautiful women ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Taylor has lazy calve muscles in comparison to her peers.

Obviously a b split between legs and face men


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Ah yes. Alizee. Gorgeous French singer. And that body still perfect just after she had her baby. Also one of the nicest ass.........um.....behinds out there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Suddenly craving a burger and a beer

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Suddenly craving a burger and a beer



I feel you @zadiac but now I feel like a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @zadiac but now I feel like a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 153066



Succulent chicken breasts are always a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153306
> View attachment 153307
> View attachment 153308
> View attachment 153309


Emma Watson can Patronus me anytime

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Emma Watson can Patronus me anytime



She can anything me anytime

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's cool and wet here in Durbs but I'm still thirsty and could do with a tall beer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> It's cool and wet here in Durbs but I'm still thirsty and could do with a tall beer!
> View attachment 153341


Looking at the the eyes of the girl on the left has been told twice that someone needs a beer.


Note: I am completely against any kind of violence against woman. Its just a joke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Relaxing a bit and watching Captain America Winter Soldier. Man o man Scarlett Johansson is just delicious

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

.
For all the BMW M Power fans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Looking at the pics, one would expect the engine to be in the boot 

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Really good looking dog!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

.




.




.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153667


That must be the "before" picture?

Regards


----------



## ddk1979

Raindance said:


> That must be the "before" picture?
> 
> Regards




And the AFTER picture ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> And the AFTER picture ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 153668


Now we are talking! I love a woman of substance! Although...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

.




.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still the most beautiful woman in the world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 154447


Mmmmmm, interesting observation...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154542
> View attachment 154543
> View attachment 154544
> View attachment 154545
> View attachment 154546
> View attachment 154547


Getting a bigger stocking for next year! It’s all in the planning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154542



Christmas presents that deliver themselves. Awesome! I'll take two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154542
> View attachment 154543
> View attachment 154544
> View attachment 154545
> View attachment 154546
> View attachment 154547


Ho ho ho

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154653
> View attachment 154654



Still my favorite blonde 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

.




.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kendall is a real beauty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G+3

SHEET FINALLY FOUND THE ONLY DECENT THREAD ON THIS WHOLE FORUM, my day is made

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I could do with an ice cold beer!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

Perfect head.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer not your thing? 
How about Double Richelieu & Coke for R30?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Beer not your thing?
> How about Double Richelieu & Coke for R30?
> View attachment 155510


When does happy hour start? The moment she arrives for her shift!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Quiz night at Hooters... if she is the Quiz Master I'm going!  Just for the record, I was the Champion Quiz contestant on board the Norwegian Jewel cruise!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Quiz night at Hooters... if she is the Quiz Master I'm going!  Just for the record, I was the Champion Quiz contestant on board the Norwegian Jewel cruise!
> View attachment 155899



That must have been a hoot to watch @Rob Fisher 
(on the ship)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That must have been a hoot to watch @Rob Fisher
> (on the ship)



It actually was because the couple they had put us with in the fancy dining room thought they were the Quiz Masters... well the husband did and he was the current reigning champion on board and was being really cocky about it and I had had a fair amount of red wine for dinner so I said I would take part... gave him carrots... we never saw them again on the cruise!

Actually, to be fair to him I was lucky I had been to Turkey because two of the questions which gave me the win was about Turkey! It was Karma!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wingsday Wednesday! I love wings!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice flower!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Mmmmm......I'd like to deflower her ..........you know, take the flower from her mouth

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm......I'd like to deflower her ..........you know, take the flower from her mouth


Eh, .....yes,...... ah,........ never mind, can’t do better than that even if I tried!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

That new Baakie smell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Half price burgers at Hooters today! Yum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 157984
> View attachment 157985
> View attachment 157986


Look, they are taking a selfie to send to @Rob Fisher to show us

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SciFi Girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hollywood pose...
Teeth, tits and toes...

.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Raindance said:


> Hollywood pose...
> Teeth, tits and toes...
> 
> .....



Another Nickelback fan!
Sup brother. 

Gents, don't mess with Deadpool's super hot wife, he's not so lekker in the head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not a beer person? 
How about a double Richelieu and coke for R30?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a beer person?
> How about a double Richelieu and coke for R30?
> View attachment 158389


How about her clothes on my floor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## G+3

Love to ride that trek

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Uncle @Rob Fisher , quick question: Do you own a Hooters Franchise? and if not, what is your average Hooters bill per month? 

(Pic for attention....)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , quick question: Do you own a Hooters Franchise? and if not, what is your average Hooters bill per month?
> 
> (Pic for attention....)



@Dela Rey Steyn my actual average Hooters Bill is Zero... unfortunately the Hooters is in Umhlanga and I don't often go to the other side of Durban minus my wife. 

PS Nic pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boneless Daytona, traditional BBQ, whatever your preference, Wingsday! But the cameraman got his focus all wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

That Hooters Cameraman is going to get hurt real bad if he doesn't fix his focusing!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> That Hooters Cameraman is going to get hurt real bad if he doesn't fix his focusing!
> View attachment 159293



He's probably using the new iPhone with the blurred background effect - and made a mistake...
hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> He's probably using the new iPhone with the blurred background effect - and made a mistake...
> hehe


I sincerely hope for his part that’s it, using an IPhone was his first mistake, having the blur a boob setting on was his second, we will not tolerate a third one, in the words of Russell Peters, “someone’s gonna get hurt, someone’s gonna get hurt really bad”.

Still a good shot of the beer, seeing i can’t drink at least I can feast with the eyes. Pity it wasn’t a Zamalek!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have found my favourite airline! It's because the food is great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please get away from my fishing spot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Please get away from my fishing spot!
> View attachment 159632


 Whaaat!! No Rob!! I would never chase that away from my spot (well, perhaps if my wife was with me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Asterix said:


> Whaaat!! No Rob!! I would never chase that away from my spot (well, perhaps if my wife was with me!!



If she was in my spot I would chase the wife away!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> Whaaat!! No Rob!! I would never chase that away from my spot (well, perhaps if my wife was with me!!



She has to go because this is my fishing buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> She has to go because this is my fishing buddy!
> View attachment 159644



I didn't know that you are only allowed one fishing buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> I didn't know that you are only allowed one fishing buddy



No, you are allowed more but I can barely keep up with one at my age... two would be a little over the top.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> No, you are allowed more but I can barely keep up with one at my age... two would be a little over the top.



Or under the top?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who doesn't love a good Quiz!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - I know what you're thinking:
you need to enter the Hooters quiz because you won the quiz when you went on the ship...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - I know what you're thinking:
> you need to enter the Hooters quiz because you won the quiz when you went on the ship...



100% Hi Ho @Silver! I have the reigning general knowledge champ from the ship... but I may not be able to concentrate as well in Hooters as I did on the ship!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979

.
Sorry to disappoint, but she is wearing .... 




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Sorry to disappoint, but she is wearing
> .


 A banana?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's take a selfie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Come on in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really am going to hurt this photographer!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I really am going to hurt this photographer!
> View attachment 160457



On it Uncle Rob! He's toast!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> On it Uncle Rob! He's toast!


Wanted to say I think I know of someone with access to heavy things and handcuffs vat hom flaffie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some Carrie Underwood!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what drinks those are but I want one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Hope you did not hurt the photographer too badly @Rob Fisher but I see he has improved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what drinks those are but I want one!
> View attachment 160720


I’m a greedy bugger, I want both.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what drinks those are but I want one!
> View attachment 160720


Hooters and Solar Storms. Uncle @Rob Fisher's kryptonite

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
I definitely want to join this club since I don't wear one either.

I wonder what the membership fees are like.





.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy St Paddy's Day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am VERY hungry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That burger looks awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> That burger looks awesome!!!!!


What burger? Where?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sorry Gents, won't be on much today, have to return some late library books...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sorry Gents, won't be on much today, have to return some late library books...



I predict you're going to be there some time, better get comfortable.
My recommendation is a garage creeper.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was going to PMB tonight but maybe I should head to Umhlanga for half price cocktails!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I was going to PMB tonight but maybe I should head to Umhlanga for half price cocktails!
> View attachment 161971


We need to change the rating system immediarely @Rob Fisher , that deserves a bouble winner vote. And just for interest how long would it take me to hike to Umhlanga?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Chinese Hooters (without "hooters")

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> We need to change the rating system immediarely @Rob Fisher , that deserves a bouble winner vote. And just for interest how long would it take me to hike to Umhlanga?



100% @Room Fogger! And the Hike would be a very long one... maybe hike to Emperor's Palace rather!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF

Yup. Time to wet my whistle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm thirsty!
> View attachment 162712


Isn't fourways a long way for you to go for a beer?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## herb1

Rare version of the Caramel English Rose...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite singer and she is a vaper! Lily Allen you rock!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last night I had a beer... tonight I think a cocktail would be in order!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Last night I had a beer... tonight I think a cocktail would be in order!
> View attachment 164145


Can you convince her to be the Easter bunny @Rob Fisher , I need a home delivery please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow, it's so cold in Durban tonight I almost had to put on long pants to go out to supper! I even had to find a blankie for Baby Choo's box!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I saw the post by you in Robs Lounge and thought....

Now I see a picture of you in a jacket.... haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow, it's so cold in Durban tonight I almost had to put on long pants to go out to supper! I even had to find a blankie for Baby Choo's box!
> View attachment 164305



You need to trim that beard Uncle Rob. We can't see your face anymore!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a horrible 2 days... power tripping and no power! Thank the Pope for our Inverter that runs the PC's, Routers and TV. Main cable break to the house so they are coming to dig up the bloody driveway and fix the break! Here is the guy using what is called a Thumper System to trace the cable and find the break!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

hope you get it sorted @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> hope you get it sorted @Rob Fisher !



They ran a temp cable for the one phase so it can charge my Inverter so I'm relaxed because my PC's, routers and TV System is working...

And now we HAVE TO eat out... so Butcher Boys will see me again tonight! 

They will laugh when they see me again tonight... was there last night! 

The waiter thought I was joking when I said "See you tomorrow:"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

The power of make-up and photoshop 
Same girl but look at the differences between the pics.



.







.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## herb1

This one says that she hasn't had a slap in 362 days

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8962369/euromillions-winner-jane-park-facebook/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

herb1 said:


> This one says that she hasn't had a slap in 362 days
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8962369/euromillions-winner-jane-park-facebook/



Sheesh... This kinda beauty is my weakness!! I think I've been away from home a little bit too long

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like going Swimming!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm thirsty again!
> View attachment 165094



Eish........Uncle Rob, she makes me hungry way more than thirsty!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> Sheesh... This kinda beauty is my weakness!! I think I've been away from home a little bit too long



Dude! Seriously? She's gross man. This is a beauty!





Sorry, had a few whiskeys by now.......lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Dude! Seriously? She's gross man. This is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had a few whiskeys by now.......lol



I see bigger ripples in the water than this poor hungry girl... and I can’t even blame that on whiskey... 

But I suppose you’re right... at second glance I realized that I made the same mistake as much better men than myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> I see bigger ripples in the water than this poor hungry girl...


All the more reason to want to feed her @Amir !

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> All the more reason to want to feed her @Amir !
> 
> Regards



Lemme guess... first stop butcher boys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Amir said:


> I see bigger ripples in the water than this poor hungry girl... and I can’t even blame that on whiskey...
> 
> But I suppose you’re right... at second glance I realized that I made the same mistake as much better men than myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes me think of this:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir

SmokeyJoe said:


> Makes me think of this:
> 
> View attachment 165316



Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not a fan of Cinnamon but I'll have a dop of Firewater!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hooters in CT @Rob Fisher !
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful CT!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful CT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wow @Rob Fisher , lovely photo
The sea is so blue

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Music industry must be touch since Taylor Swift is a Hooters girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 167203
> 
> .




and it frikken works !!!

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> and it frikken works !!!
> 
> .



Yup. Definitely!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 167249


Which ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix

I still keep wanting to hit the “” rating to show my love!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 168378



Pure beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Wish I was 30 years younger ...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Go vote for Mis Hooters SA and tell them you are from Florida!
https://www.hooters.com/fanfavorite/#38-rochelle-vlok

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know where I'm eating when I'm next in JHB!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Go vote for Mis Hooters SA and tell them you are from Florida!
> https://www.hooters.com/fanfavorite/#38-rochelle-vlok
> View attachment 169428


Goeie Vlok

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check the beautiful clear blue water!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

How about a high-five for the last few pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Check the beautiful clear blue water!
> View attachment 169518


Stunning, and clean! Unlike my thoughts!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

High five @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Check the beautiful clear blue water!
> View attachment 169518



There's water in that scene? Didn't notice. Will go back and look again......and again..........and again.......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Wish I could crochet all of a sudden, custom creations , using her as a template. Have to be sure it fits snug.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

12 hours left to vote for Miss Hooter SA!
https://www.hooters.com/fanfavorite/#38-rochelle-vlok

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rochelle Vlok - Miss Hooters SA has just been crowned Miss Hooters World 2019 in Lake Tahoe, USA! Congratulations Rochelle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Rochelle Vlok - Miss Hooters SA has just been crowned Miss Hooters World 2019 in Lake Tahoe, USA! Congratulations Rochelle!
> View attachment 169927



...and I can totally see why. Good Lord! She is stunning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> ...and I can totally see why. Good Lord! She is stunning!



Finally... something we can agree on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Rochelle Vlok - Miss Hooters SA has just been crowned Miss Hooters World 2019 in Lake Tahoe, USA! Congratulations Rochelle!
> View attachment 169927


I'm Blond!
I'm Blond!
I'm B!
I'm L!
I'm ...
I'm ...
I' ....
I'm Blond!
I'm Blond!
.....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170392
> View attachment 170393
> View attachment 170394
> View attachment 170395
> View attachment 170396
> View attachment 170397
> View attachment 170398



Yoh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170733

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 173283
> View attachment 173284
> View attachment 173285
> View attachment 173286




Cindy Crawford's daughter Kaia Crawford-Gerber

and now here's mom back in the days ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> Cindy Crawford's daughter Kaia Crawford-Gerber



Oh wow didn't know that! Damn cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ

Sir @Rob Fisher You legend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 174275
> View attachment 174276



Mmmm......she just does it for me.

Me and her stranded on an island..........trust me.......we'll stay busy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

There's just ONE thing that spoils this picture ....





and it's those damn rings on her finger   

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> There's just ONE thing that spoils this picture ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 174972
> 
> 
> and it's those damn rings on her finger
> 
> .



Yup. In my dreams, I put them there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 174974


Reminds me of the Solid Gold dancers.


----------



## Cornelius

ddk1979 said:


> There's just ONE thing that spoils this picture ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 174972
> 
> 
> and it's those damn rings on her finger
> 
> .



Those rings just increase compression....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

This thread is thee bomb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 175390
> View attachment 175391
> 
> 
> View attachment 175392
> View attachment 175393
> 
> .


Really nice pair of eyes!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

.





.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SparkySA

zadiac said:


> ...and I can totally see why. Good Lord! She is stunning!


O vlok dis mooi, raak ek nou lus vir wings en 'n draft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SparkySA

Sy het baie mooi wange

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

Sjoe... Very much not what I was expecting when I walked into Rob's Lounge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 180577
> View attachment 180578



Yes please! When can I expect delivery?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> Yes please! When can I expect delivery?



Wish.com famous for the 2 month wait, plus bait & switch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

.




.


.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't you just love a tie-dyed shirt

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SciFi Hotties!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Yup. She's definitely hot!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

German Athlete Alica Schmidt



..




.


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Monster Energy Drink Girls

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> Monster Energy Drink Girls
> 
> 
> View attachment 188697
> 
> 
> View attachment 188698
> .
> View attachment 188699
> 
> 
> View attachment 188700
> View attachment 188701


Seems they were really awesome. So awesome they did not stick around for long.

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hungry!
> View attachment 188815


Me too. The burgers also looks nice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Me too. The burgers also looks nice


Hungry for what?  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

. .




. .



.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 188863
> . .
> View attachment 188864
> 
> 
> View attachment 188868
> . .
> View attachment 188869
> 
> 
> .



Ek weet net die 1ste een ruik soos n nuwe bakkie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shakira and J Lo - Half time superbowl! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

This is the way

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

.




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm thirsty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

She has a tremendous talent in turning left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> She has a tremendous talent in turning left.



We need a “bloody awesome” rating!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooters now has Guinness on tap! That is a win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

That's what I want for breakfast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> That's what I want for breakfast!
> View attachment 191367


Wings, drum-sticks or breasts?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Asterix said:


> Wings, drum-sticks or breasts?



All of it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Double order, let’s be greedy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> Wings, drum-sticks or breasts?



You can have the chicken!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Daar is niks aan ‘n hoendertjie wat ek nie bereid is om te eet nie. 

Ek sê net...

Groetnis

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Jedi's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We signed up with Fit Chef for the 21day challenge! The freezers are jammed packed! Just had our first one and it was actually very tasty! The Diet is full-on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Hmmm..... I’m drooling! But over your Armor Rda and Voyeur setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> We signed up with Fit Chef for the 21day challenge! The freezers are jammed packed! Just had our first one and it was actually very tasty! The Diet is full-on!
> View attachment 192382



Nice one @Rob Fisher 

I miss our big plates of chips!
I need chips
Haven't had chips for a long time.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher
> 
> I miss our big plates of chips!
> I need chips
> Haven't had chips for a long time.....



I also miss chips! Haven't had any of those for a week or two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I also miss chips! Haven't had any of those for a week or two...


Diets suck!


Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful Girls and I want to go fishing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I'll make shit just so she can arrest me and I'll resist so she has to wrestle me to the ground

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> I'll make shit just so she can arrest me and I'll resist so she has to wrestle me to the ground



It's gonna take more than one of her to wrestle you to the ground

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> It's gonna take more than one of her to wrestle you to the ground



I'll let her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> I'll let her



I meant under these exact circumstances... she still couldn’t do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> I meant under these exact circumstances... she still couldn’t do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, if any backup she requests look like her, then so be it. They'll be busy, but it'll be worth it.....for me at least 

I will not be responsible for any inappropriate touching during my struggle and I won't sue them for any accidental inappropriate touching during the arrest as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Well, if any backup she requests look like her, then so be it. They'll be busy, but it'll be worth it.....for me at least
> 
> I will not be responsible for any inappropriate touching during my struggle and I won't sue them for any accidental inappropriate touching during the arrest as well



It’s all fun and games till Hondo is her back up and he does all the inappropriate touching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> It’s all fun and games till Hondo is her back up and he does all the inappropriate touching
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for taking the fun out of my fantasy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> Thanks for taking the fun out of my fantasy!



You’re most welcome... I’ll be here all week... and then some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Amir said:


> You’re most welcome... I’ll be here all week... and then some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You do realize I'll have to take you out now, right? And I don't mean to a restaurant, because they're closed.........lmfaorn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

For @zadiac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

'Chicago P.D.': Tracy Spiridakos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.




.


.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> For @zadiac
> View attachment 193037
> View attachment 193038



Hell yeah! I'm a naughty boy mama! Come and arrest me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 195577
> 
> 
> View attachment 195578


Thanks @ddk1979 , was having withdrawal symptoms due to all the masks and no lips in sight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 195967
> View attachment 195968
> View attachment 195969
> View attachment 195970


Uncle Rob. Your posts were way overdue

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Nou is ek lus vir Nando’s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

I WUV FOR YOU< Marry for I!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Cornelius said:


> I WUV FOR YOU< Marry for I!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't buy before you try brother....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 197035
> View attachment 197036
> View attachment 197037
> View attachment 197038



I don't know why people don't like her. I think she's gorgeous! Thanks Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I don't know why people don't like her. I think she's gorgeous! Thanks Uncle Rob!



Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982

K was expecting like a Matrix Morpheus vibe in here (Rob being Morpheus of course) but thisl do lol. Lockdown defo needs to end now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982

zadiac said:


> Hell yeah! I'm a naughty boy mama! Come and arrest me!


MY lockdown solace. 
Enjoy. 
Skip to 17:15


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 201565
> View attachment 201566
> View attachment 201567
> View attachment 201568


I need to go get arrested

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> I need to go get arrested



You and me both!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Any decent jungles round here I can go get lost in?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 201584
> 
> Any decent jungles round here I can go get lost in?


Damn! where do these photo's of me keep popping up from... Damn!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## LeislB

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 201584
> 
> Any decent jungles round here I can go get lost in?


Finally, something I'd like to look at in Rob's lounge hahahahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

LeislB said:


> Finally, something I'd like to look at in Rob's lounge hahahahaha!


Start a LeislB's Lounge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Or a "Lady Leisl's Parlor"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LeislB

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Or a "Lady Leisl's Parlor"


I like the sound of that! @NecroticAngel maybe we should also start a drool dream house?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

@LeislB count me in!  a ladies cock tail bar does sound nice and inviting doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

NecroticAngel said:


> @LeislB count me in!  a ladies cock tail bar does sound nice and inviting doesn't it?


I see what you did there... ' cock tail...'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

DAMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Stunning!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The fruit thieves have arrived! They are so very cute!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Damn! where do these photo's of me keep popping up from... Damn!
> 
> Regards


Wait till they see your car quote!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

This is supposed to be MISS Germany 2020 but I think they made one helluva mistake.
But, you have to take into consideration that it was an ALL WOMEN judging panel (...lol ... apologies to the ladies on the forum)  .

The winner of MISS Germany 2020 is the Namibian born Leonie von Hase, aged 35, and imho, definitely looking her age (or perhaps a few years older).
I really think that they should have rather crowned her *MRS* Germany.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

And now, (drum roll please),
the runner-up,

Lara Runarsson








.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 202864
> View attachment 202865



Ah yes! Alizee. So beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> This is supposed to be MISS Germany 2020 but I think they made one helluva mistake.
> But, you have to take into consideration that it was an ALL WOMEN judging panel (...lol ... apologies to the ladies on the forum)  .
> 
> The winner of MISS Germany 2020 is the Namibian born Leonie von Hase, aged 35, and imho, definitely looking her age (or perhaps a few years older).
> I really think that they should have rather crowned her *MRS* Germany.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202916
> 
> 
> View attachment 202918
> 
> 
> View attachment 202919


The way 2020’s been going, I think they got it spot on right. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 203715
> View attachment 203716
> View attachment 203717
> View attachment 203718


Classic beauty!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> This is supposed to be MISS Germany 2020 but I think they made one helluva mistake.
> But, you have to take into consideration that it was an ALL WOMEN judging panel (...lol ... apologies to the ladies on the forum)  .
> 
> The winner of MISS Germany 2020 is the Namibian born Leonie von Hase, aged 35, and imho, definitely looking her age (or perhaps a few years older).
> I really think that they should have rather crowned her *MRS* Germany.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202916
> 
> 
> View attachment 202918
> 
> 
> View attachment 202919



lol @ddk1979 , don’t be nasty, haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 203269
> View attachment 203270
> View attachment 203271
> View attachment 203272



eyes in pic #3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


The sexiest vampire to have lived, err, died

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

To me she is the most beautiful woman in the world. I don't care how old she is, I want her. She's perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite restaurant because I like wings and beer! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sy kan my snare tokkel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Seeing as it's @Alex 's birthday today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Shes just plain beautiful

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I really need to go fishing, look at the size of these.. uhm, Bass....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Sanna Marin, Finland's Prime Minister

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## RoddieJ

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I really need to go fishing, look at the size of these.. uhm, Bass....



Today’s Tip: Do not unsubscribe to your channels when you quit vaping!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 211063



Damn! What a big......um.......helmet she has!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Some ladies from Russia  










.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Some ladies from Russia
> 
> 
> View attachment 211517
> 
> 
> View attachment 211518
> 
> 
> View attachment 211519
> 
> .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 211898



mmmm.......Ali Larter. Soooo yummieeeeee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

She's probably been previously posted, but what the heck, lets have some more of her.
Yanet Garcia

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

.


.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.



.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 217037
> View attachment 217038
> View attachment 217039
> View attachment 217040
> View attachment 217041
> View attachment 217042


Thats just not right Uncle Rob. Firstly, restraining order permitting, we could never get close to any of these women

But now we cant even get to the fu#king beach

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Ah yes. Amanda. So nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Ah yes. Amanda. So nice!



She is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 219673
> View attachment 219674



Evangeline Lilly........mmmmm.......so nice!
My favorite elf in the world (and wasp)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

zadiac said:


> Evangeline Lilly........mmmmm.......so nice!
> My favorite elf in the world (and wasp)



We'll all be "lost" without her....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll all be "lost" without her....



I am already  I fell in love the first time I saw her in Lost. She just does it for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Too bad she looks like a toothpick the past few years. She was gorgeous in Pirates. She looks like a burglar bar now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Too bad she looks like a toothpick the past few years. She was gorgeous in Pirates. She looks like a burglar bar now



I won't mind bending that burglar bar

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

Adephi said:


> View attachment 220384


Bliks3m!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222577


Is it crazy eyes day? Damn scary!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> Is it crazy eyes day? Damn scary!
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's all in the eyes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

I really need to visit Robs lounge...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I dont know why, but this lady scares the crap out of me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 225777



Ah yes. Amanda. Sooooo tasty...mmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 226120


Oh no, not crazy eyes again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

If a picture says a thousand words this video must be an essay all on it's own...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


>


Bliksem

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 232034


No wonder darth Vader was so whipped

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

The last season of Walking Dead officially starts today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Perfection...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Perfection...
> 
> View attachment 238401



Agreed on perfectioin, and shared. No one watching here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> The last season of Walking Dead officially starts today.
> 
> View attachment 237512
> View attachment 237513


What a beautiful woman. Not skinny, not fat. Just gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Morticia Addams before she got married?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JackieTav88

YABBA DABBA DO


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 240723
> 
> .



Damn!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

True beauty never fades

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Its about bloody time Rob

EDIT: Meant to say Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Good Lord ... Ban this thread ... d'ya wanna give me a friggen heart attack

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 244172



Wow! Who is she?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Wow! Who is she?


Mila Kunis

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Wow! Who is she?



You been living under a rock?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

zadiac said:


> You been living under a rock?



Apparently

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Apparently



Hahaha.....you missed out mate!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 244514



Ah yes. Amanda. So yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 244600



Mmmm.......lovely Alizee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 244813


@ddk1979 you sir, are my hero!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 244942



Why uncle, WHY?! Why would you do that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angelskeeper

Viper_SA said:


> Why uncle, WHY?! Why would you do that?


Ask not "why would you do that?" But rather "when can I do that?"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Star Wars (Mandalorian)





vs

Star Trek

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Star Trek! hands down! No one there moonlights at Hooters!

Bestest Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 245561



Yet another beauty I do not know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Yet another beauty I do not know...



1. Barbara Palvin
2. Unknown to me as well
3. Miranda Kerr (Victoria's Secret model)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Which ONE would you choose ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635




I recon I prefer a ride a Mini over an Ebay Motor...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635


3 does it for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635



Does the ebay motor come with a money back guarantee? 
I'm going to have to go with Mini as well...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635


2 for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

I was vacillating between 2 and 4 but I think the cleavage won me over 
So no 4 for the win

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
Some scientific evidence 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ulate-exactly-what-makes-for-the-perfect-bum/

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Some scientific evidence
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ulate-exactly-what-makes-for-the-perfect-bum/
> .



You'll have to call it "*The RMS Butt*", because RMS = 1/Root2 = 0.707

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 245725



Another white mod, I mean bod that's got my attention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635



Number 2. I don't like big asses. No 2 is nice. Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Munro31

Is it possible to take all 4? I will treat them all equally?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635


3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Which ONE would you choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245632
> 
> 
> View attachment 245633
> 
> 
> View attachment 245634
> 
> 
> View attachment 245635


Not being a fan of monster trucks and not able to fit comfortably in a Mini I too would opt for number 2.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

What a beautiful face!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> What a beautiful face!


That face is just, perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 246479



WOW! It's uncanny how much she looks like my future ex-wife!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 247151



Don't recall her name, but at least I've seen some of her movies. Cute actress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Don't recall her name, but at least I've seen some of her movies. Cute actress!



Kate Hudson

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Two images of Eiza González

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 247253
> View attachment 247254


Oh yeah! Feeling 40 years younger now. Thanks Rob!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 247397

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 248035



From 50 first Dates?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 248741


I often get that look when they see me getting out of the pool.

And yet I remain so humble.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> I often get that look when they see me getting out of the pool.
> 
> And yet I remain so humble.
> 
> Regards


We must be related

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 249033


Bliksem

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

I'll toss a coin to this witcher any day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Previous girl is a Monster Energy drink girl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> Previous girl is a Monster Energy drink girl
> 
> 
> View attachment 249279


My G**, in this photo she looks like a "rand 'n brand" practitioner.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 249353


Yoh

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 249447



Now that is truly impressive. Gives the imagination something to work with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Just some beautiful eyes 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Just some beautiful eyes 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Just some beautiful eyes 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I had (have) the biggest crush on her since Dawson's Creek.
For me she was one of the most beautiful women in the world, until Tom Cruise and his church fkd her up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

Two images of the same girl - Lucy Pinder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

ddk1979 said:


> Two images of the same girl - Lucy Pinder
> 
> 
> View attachment 250307
> 
> 
> View attachment 250308



She has big ears...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> She has big ears...



Don't know how I missed that the first time round

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> She has big ears...



What ears?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

You are on a roll Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> Two images of the same girl - Lucy Pinder
> 
> 
> View attachment 250307
> 
> 
> View attachment 250308


Ive had a moerse kak weekend and i dont want to suffer alone. So here you go. Lucy Pinder today:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Valentine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250393



Don't even get me started ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250393


She looks hungry

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> She looks hungry



Do you prefer them with more erm ... padding ... built more for comfort as apposed speed?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Munro31 said:


> She looks hungry



I have plenty of protein to feed her...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

zadiac said:


> I have plenty of protein to feed her...



That is hilarious ... and they have a place in hell reserved for you after that comment

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That is hilarious ... and they have a place in hell reserved for you after that comment


You say "they" this implies you know them well?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Do you prefer them with more erm ... padding ... built more for comfort as apposed speed?


I prefer them looking healthy, haha! This lady I want to buy a meal and make sure she eats it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> You say "they" this implies you know them well?



For sure @zadiac is gonna have the seat right next to me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> For sure @zadiac is gonna have the seat right next to me


I'll probably have a seat kept for me too, all I know it that it will be nice and warm already

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> For sure @zadiac is gonna have the seat right next to me


So you think we get to sit down? You optimist you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Raindance said:


> So you think we get to sit down? You optimist you.


Where all the hits are dry, your tank is always empty and the only e juice available is the dregs of all the last 50mg salt nic flavours mixed together... And... The only mod you have is a mech with 0.08ohm build for that salt nic

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That is hilarious ... and they have a place in hell reserved for you after that comment



Whaaaat? 
For feeding her? What were YOU thinking about?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

zadiac said:


> Whaaaat?
> For feeding her? What were YOU thinking about?


Boerewors so fresh it's still hanging from the Boer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

zadiac said:


> Whaaaat?
> For feeding her? What were YOU thinking about?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Boerewors so fresh it's still hanging from the Boer


... and there's a seat waiting for you too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 250420


It's time ... we haven't had one in a while

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a thread just to chat about anything... good morning, have a good day etc... in other words general crap that doesn't fit anywhere but here for members you want to just chat about anything.
> 
> View attachment 13335


@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @DarthBranMuffin



... and there I was thinking it was a great thread to fantasize over now that SCOPE has left our shelves ... clearly I didn't RTFM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

This thread is officially.... RAILED



Much like @zadiac wanted to do to that lady

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> This thread is officially.... RAILED
> View attachment 250421
> 
> 
> Much like @zadiac wanted to do to that lady



Nope ... that was NAILED ... we need to have a chat about the differences #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

I agree that this thread has totally been derailed and I apologize to Uncle @Rob Fisher for that. Sorry Uncle Rob. I will not partake in this bad behavior any further.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

I'll share to get us back on track Bois
@Rob Fisher
@zadiac
@Intuthu Kagesi
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I'll share to get us back on track Bois
> @Rob Fisher
> @zadiac
> @Intuthu Kagesi
> View attachment 250422



Now I'm hungry

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now I'm hungry



I'll become an omnomnomnomnivore...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Neuron activation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really really really feel like some curly fries!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I really really really feel like some curly fries!
> View attachment 250442



...and also some curlies...sorry, I mean girlies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250780



Wow! Very very nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 251238


Holy crap

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 251238



Bliksem!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The beautiful Amanda!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some curly fries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250780



The only time I would say a doily looks nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

I wonder why the forum is stretching this image. I'll edit and upload it again.

Edit: That's better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 252052


Damn!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 252166


Yup. That'll do just fine thanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Uncle @Rob Fisher you do realise this thread is one of the reason I'm still single... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Viper_SA said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher you do realise this thread is one of the reason I'm still single... lol


I bet this thread makes some of the members on this forum wish they were still single.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 252348



Don't post small pictures here man! We want them LARGE!












Like so!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31

We need a delicious emoji

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

Monster Energy Girl - Carmen M

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 252495



Blissem!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 252793


Her number please. I have a sudden urge to negotiate a ceasefire and a non violent transfer of power....

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 252793



I have place for her to stay as long as she wants. Really.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not Matchy-Matchy but that's ok!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Not Matchy-Matchy but that's ok!
> View attachment 252980


I forgive her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone for tennis?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone for tennis?
> View attachment 253096



Guess I'll start watching tennis from now on then...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bed time! Zzzzzz....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone for tennis?
> View attachment 253096



If she need some more balls to play with, I can help.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who is up for a game of Basketball?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Who is up for a game of Basketball?
> View attachment 253137



My previous post applies here as well...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto

zadiac said:


> My previous post applies here as well...


I just wonder if you'd say the same if she had a cricket bat in her hand?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Is this for sale on ebay ... asking for a friend

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Is this for sale on ebay ... asking for a friend
> 
> 
> View attachment 253191


No, I tried, it's a elaborate scam.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

supermoto said:


> I just wonder if you'd say the same if she had a cricket bat in her hand?



Probably not. Would you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Is this for sale on ebay ... asking for a friend
> 
> 
> View attachment 253191



You can always try Goldwagen. I hear they stock a lot of Beetle spares. Not sure if they have a branch in Cape town though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto

zadiac said:


> Probably not. Would you?


I can't answer that as it may incriminate me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Is this for sale on ebay ... asking for a friend
> 
> 
> View attachment 253191




I wonder what the kid in the background is looking at ?
Maybe the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow  

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 253428



6 fingered alien...noice.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amanda is a special woman!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Amanda is a special woman!
> View attachment 253713



Those legs go up and up and up and into heaven.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is just something about Kirsten Stewart!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> There is just something about Kirsten Stewart!
> View attachment 254316



Yes, there's something wrong with her legs...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We all love Amanda!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 254413



She scares me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw

SmokeyJoe said:


> She scares me


In a good way ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Drikusw said:


> In a good way ?



No, in a Morticia Adams way. She scares me too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> We all love Amanda!
> View attachment 254374



Yes, I always drool when I see Amanda like this....and not necessarily from my mouth

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 255280


Thats just . . . delicious

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 255280



Yup. That's a save...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 256752


Blissem!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 257145



Uncle Rob, I hope you are browsing this site for a costume party prop, and not for a "Riaan Cruywagen" setup....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 257203


Damn!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 258220


Liewe goeie ouers!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaya Scodelario​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIP ONJ

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Ana de Armas.....soooo yummy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979

.
Still looking good at the age of 54

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

